# EN World Movie Battle Royal! We have our winner!



## Gomez (Jan 27, 2005)

*Movie Battle Royal! Best of the Best! * 

I thought this would be a fun game to play. l start the game buy picking 16 fantasy, horror, or science fiction movies and matching them up into pairs. Post which movie of each pair is your favorite. After twenty people post their selections then the person who posted the 16 movies announces the winners and a new person takes over and posts a new set of 16 movies. Once we get 64 movies from this process we will start over using the pool of winning movies. Eventually we will work our way down to the favorite fantasy, horror, or science fiction movie of the EN Boards. 

When you vote put the round and which voter your are. If you were the fifth person to vote in round 1 you would put: Round 1-5 at the top of your vote. We will take the votes of 20 people per round. Feel free to talk and kibitz about the choices! In the event of a tie, the person posting the round's picks will have the deciding vote. 

It is totally up to the person who posts the round's choices on what movies he/she picks or how she matches them up. The only rule is that you cannot use a movie that has already been posted. 

I will keep track of the winners here. 

Good luck and let the fun begin. 


*Winners by Seed*
1. Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 20-0
2. Alien (1979) 19-1
3. Brazil (1985) 18-0-2
4. Bladerunner (1982)  18-1-1
5. Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)  18-2
6. Aliens (1986)  17-2-1
7. Dr. Strangelove (1964)  17-3
7. Three Musketeers (1973)  17-3
9. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 16-3-1
9.The Mummy (1999) 16-3-1
11. Robocop (1987)  16-4
11. Sleeping Beauty (1959)  16-4
11. Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes back (1980)  16-4
11. King Kong (1933) 16-4
15. City of Lost Children (1995) 15-3-2 
15. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) 15-3-2
17. The Matrix (1999) 15-4-1
18. Spiderman (2002)  15-5
18. Princess Bride (1987)  15-5
18. The Thing (1982) 15-5
18. Ghostbusters (1984)  15-5
22. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959) 14-2-4
23. Hellraiser (1987) 14-4-2
24. Camelot (1967) 14-5-1
25. Galaxy Quest (1999)  14-6
25. 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) 14-6
25. Planet of the Apes (1968) 14-6
25. Frankenstein (1931) 14-6
25. Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 14-6
30. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 13-5-2
31. Star Wars Ep IV (1977) 13-6-1
31. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 13-6-1
31. Twelve Monkeys  (1995) 13-6-1
31. The Haunting  (1963)  13-6-1
35. The Exorcist (1973) 13-7
35. Batman (1989)  13-7
35. Time Bandits (1981)  13-7
38. Dragonslayer (1981) 12-6-2
38. Minority Report (2002) 12-6-2
40. Phantom of the Opera (1924) 12-4-4
41. Carrie (1976)  12-7-1
41. The Fifth Element (1997) 12-7-1
41. Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954) 12-7-1
44. Total Recall (1990) 12-8
44. Pirates of the Caribean (2003) 12-8
44. Metropolis  (1927) 12-8
44. Big Trouble in Little China (1986) 12-8
44. Sleepy Hollow (1999) 12-8
49. Pete's Dragon (1977) 12-4-4
50. Akira (1987) 11-5-4
51. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) 11-6-3
52. The Seventh Seal(1957)  11-7-2
52. Hellboy (2004) 11-7-2
54. The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)  11-8-1
55. Nosferatu (1922)  11-9
55. Conan the Barbarian (1982) 11-9
57. Shaun of the Dead (2004) 10-8-2
58. Dark City (1998)  10-9-1
59. High Plains Drifter (1973)  9-6-5
60. Spirited Away (2001) 9-7-4
61. Shrek (2001) 9-9-2
62. Fallen (1998)  7-2-11
63. Cube (1997) 7-4-9
64. The Scarlet Pimpernel (1934)  7-6-7



The Movie Madness Tourney is next!


----------



## Gomez (Jan 27, 2005)

*Round One!*

Here are the first round matches and we have some heavy hitters here. 

*1. The Shining (1980)  vs  The Exorcist (1973)

2. Hellraiser (1987)  vs  Phantasm (1979)

3. King Kong (1933)  vs  Jurassic Park (1993)

4. Jason and the Argonauts (1963)  vs  Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)

5.  Total Recall (1990)  vs  Stargate (1994)

6.  Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977)  vs  2001 - A Space Odyssey (1968)

7. Conan the Barbarian (1982)  vs Highlander (1986)

8. ET,  The Extra-Terrestrial (1982) vs Alien (1979) *


Will Jack prevail against the pea soup shooting Linda Blair? Can Kong defeat the T-Rex for a second time? Will Arnold win in a fight against Kurt Russel? Will stop motion defeat CGI? What will happen when the phantasm ball hits Pinhead? Only you can decide.

Let the voting begin!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 27, 2005)

Round 1-1

And the winners are!

(well, my pick for the winners, anyway):


*1. The Shining (1980)  

2. Hellraiser (1987)  

3. King Kong (1933) 

4. Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)

5.  Stargate (1994)

6. Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977)

7. Conan the Barbarian (1982)

8. Alien (1979) 
*


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (Jan 27, 2005)

Round 1-2

1. The Exorcist (1973)

2. didn't see both... or either, for that matter  

3. King Kong (1933)

4. Jason and the Argonauts (1963)

5. Total Recall (1990)

6. Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977)

7. Conan the Barbarian (1982)

8. Alien (1979)


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (Jan 27, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, how do you plan to handle elimination when you don't have everything in powers of 2?  Eventually, you will eliminate down to an odd number higher than 1.  Each 'round' should probably be 8 choices, with 64 or 128 total movies involved.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 27, 2005)

MoogleEmpMog said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, how do you plan to handle elimination when you don't have everything in powers of 2?  Eventually, you will eliminate down to an odd number higher than 1.  Each 'round' should probably be 8 choices, with 64 or 128 total movies involved.




Your right. Ok, lets change this up then. Every round will constist of 16 movies or 8 pairs. We will go 8 rounds to get a total of 64 movies for the final elimination. 

I am going to go ahead a add three pairs of movies to the first round. If you have already voted. Please add these to your post.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 27, 2005)

OK, fearless leader of ours!


----------



## Krieg (Jan 27, 2005)

*1-3

1. The Exorcist (1973)

2. Phantasm (1979) 

3. King Kong (1933)

4. Jason and the Argonauts (1963) 

5. Total Recall (1990)

6. 2001 - A Space Odyssey (1968)

7. Conan the Barbarian (1982)  

8. Alien (1979) *


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 27, 2005)

*1. The Shining (1980) *
*2. Hellraiser (1987) *
*3. King Kong (1933) *
*4. Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)*

*5. Stargate (1994)*

*6. 2001 - A Space Odyssey (1968)*

*7. Highlander (1986)*

*8. Alien (1986) *

With the provisos that I've never seen either of the entries for #5, and was voting based off the TV show; and that I've never seen _Phantasm; _and that there aren't enough really good freaky movies in the mix .

Daniel


----------



## Gomez (Jan 27, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> With the provisos that I've never seen either of the entries for #5, and was voting based off the TV show; and that I've never seen _Phantasm; _and that there aren't enough really good freaky movies in the mix .
> 
> Daniel




Well if you want to post the second round movies you can put as many freaky movies in that you want.   

Man I loved _Phantasm_ as a kid! I even put the Ball in one of my dungeons that I made for my high school gaming group. They really started to freak out when the ball which hit a player started to pump out 1d6 damage points of blood every round.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 27, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *8. ET,  The Extra-Terrestrial (1982) vs Alien (1986) *




Since you put the year, I assume you meant *Aliens*, not the original *Alien (1979)*.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 27, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Since you put the year, I assume you meant *Aliens*, not the original *Alien (1979)*.





Oh Dang! I ment Alien (1979).....I corrected my mistake.  :\


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

I...I can't be forced to choose between Star Wars and 2001. Curse you! *shakes fist*


----------



## Wombat (Jan 28, 2005)

1. The Shining (1980)  vs  The Exorcist (1973) -- Exorcist, hands down

2. Hellraiser (1987)  vs  Phantasm (1979) -- ummm, neither?

3. King Kong (1933)  vs  Jurassic Park (1993) -- King Kong, definitely

4. Jason and the Argonauts (1963)  vs  Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) -- Hmmm, hard choice.  Probably Pirates, though, when all is said and done.

5.  Total Recall (1990)  vs  Stargate (1994) -- **sigh** neither is a fave rave, but I'd go with Stargate

6.  Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977)  vs  2001 - A Space Odyssey (1968) -- very tough!  Both are good, but utterly different kinds of movies.  Split decision for me...

7. Conan the Barbarian (1982)  vs Highlander (1986) -- I guess Conan...

8. ET,  The Extra-Terrestrial (1982) vs Alien (1979) -- Alien, but neither really does it for me


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 28, 2005)

Round 1-6

1. The Exorcist (1973)

2. Hellraiser (1987) 

3. King Kong (1933) 

4. Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)

5. Stargate (1994)

6. Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977) 

7. Highlander (1986)

8. Alien (1979) 

Interesting match ups, but not very hard decisions...


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 28, 2005)

Round 1-7

1. The Exorcist
2. Hellraiser
3. King Kong
4. Jason and the Argonauts
5. Stargate
6. 2001: A Space Odyssey
7. Highlander
8. Alien


----------



## ddvmor (Jan 28, 2005)

1. The Shining (1980)

2. Hellraiser (1987)

3. King Kong (1933)

4. Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)

5. Total Recall (1990)

6. Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977)

7. Highlander (1986)

8. Alien (1979)


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 28, 2005)

Round 1-9
1. The Shining
2. Hellraiser
3. King Kong
4. Pirates of the Carribean
5. Total Recall
6. 2001
7. Highlander
8. Alien

Lots of hard choices there.


----------



## Berandor (Jan 28, 2005)

*Round One!*


*1. The Exorcist (1973)

2. Phantasm (1979)

3. King Kong (1933)

4. Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)

5.  Total Recall (1990)

6.  Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977) (though I think 2001 is the better movie)

7. Conan the Barbarian (1982)

8. Alien (1979) *


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 28, 2005)

Round 1

The Shining
Phantasm (though I really did not like either)
Jurassic Park
Jason and the Argonauts (only because I still have not seen Pirates)
Total Recall
Star Wars: A New Hope
Conan the Barbarian
Alien


----------



## Arnwyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Round 1-12

1) The Exorcist
2) Hellraiser
3) King Kong
4) Jason & the Argonauts
5) Gah! You bastard! Uh...uh... Total Recall
6) Star Wars
7) Conan the Barbarian
8) Alien


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 28, 2005)

*Round One!*


*1. The Shining (1980)  (not an easy choice)

2. Hellraiser (1987)  (Haven't seen Phantasm)

3. King Kong (1933)  

4. Jason and the Argonauts (1963)  

5.  Total Recall (1990)  

6.  Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977) 

7. Conan the Barbarian (1982)  

8.  Alien (1979) (though I love ET, Aliens was the better movie)*


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 28, 2005)

1. The Shining (1980)  vs  The Exorcist (1973) - The Exorcist

2. Hellraiser (1987)  vs  Phantasm (1979) - Hellraiser

3. King Kong (1933)  vs  Jurassic Park (1993) - Jurassic Park

4. Jason and the Argonauts (1963)  vs  Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) - Jason & The Argonauts

5.  Total Recall (1990)  vs  Stargate (1994) - Total Recall

6.  Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977)  vs  2001 - A Space Odyssey (1968) - Star Wars

7. Conan the Barbarian (1982)  vs Highlander (1986) - Conan

8. ET,  The Extra-Terrestrial (1982) vs Alien (1979) - Alien


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2005)

My round one winners:

*Round One!*

Here are the first round matches and we have some heavy hitters here. 

The Exorcist (1973)

2. Hellraiser (1987)

3. King Kong (1933)

4. Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)

5. Stargate (1994)

6. Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977)

7. Highlander (1986)

8. Alien (1979) 
Honorary mention Aliens, as its better than Alien.


----------



## nakia (Jan 28, 2005)

Round 1-16

1.  The Exorcist
2.  Hellraiser
3.  King Kong
4.  Pirates of the Carribbean 
5.  Stargate
6.  2001
7.  Highlander
8.  Alien

The only real conumdrum for me was #6.  While I have seen Star Wars a billion times and love it, I think 2001 is a better film.  Looks like 2001 is going to loose anyway.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jan 28, 2005)

Ooh, some toughies.
1) Gotta be *The Excorcist*.
2) *Hellraiser*
3} *King Kong*: you gotta respect the classics, especially ones that still hold up more than 70 years later!
4) *Jason and the Argonauts*: see above. And, Ray Harryhausen.
5) *Total Recall*: one of Schwarzeneggers best (not that that's saying alot...)
6) *Star Wars*: I want to buck the trend, but Star Wars contributed so much to the modern day SF genre, it's hard to discount it. Plus, Lucas wasn't an a**hat back then.
7) *Highlander*
8) Hmm; toughest one of them all, IMO, but I'm gonna back *ET*.  Probably because I was so young, but it filled me with a sense of wonder that I haven't seen before or since.  Alien is a great horror/SF movie, but I've seen dozens since that are just as good.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 28, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Well if you want to post the second round movies you can put as many freaky movies in that you want.




Ooh, okay--dibs on round two movies!  I already have my list, and just need to look up dates for some of them; there's only one extremely obscure one on the list, but they're mostly reasonably freaky .

Daniel


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 28, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Interesting match ups, but not very hard decisions...



I quite agree.  And the pairings occasionally didn't make much sense.


1. The Shining (1980) vs The Exorcist (1973)

2. Hellraiser (1987) vs Phantasm (1979)

3. King Kong (1933) vs Jurassic Park (1993)

4. Jason and the Argonauts (1963) vs Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)

5. Total Recall (1990) vs Stargate (1994)

6. Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977) vs 2001 - A Space Odyssey (1968)

7. Conan the Barbarian (1982) vs Highlander (1986)

8. ET, The Extra-Terrestrial (1982) vs Alien (1979)


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 28, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I quite agree. And the pairings occasionally didn't make much sense.



Oh, I thought they did:
1) Which movie about a family stuck in a house with a possessed psycho family is better?
2) Not having seen Phantasm, someone else can field this one.
3) Which groundbreaking FX movie about a giant monster is better?
4) Which movie about adventures on the high seas is better?
5) I didn't see either of these, so I can't comment.
6) Which space opera is better?
7) Which sword-and-sorcery flick is better?
8) Which movie about humanity's first encounter with a single alien is better?

So maybe 2 and 4 don't make sense, but It hink the rest do.
Daniel


----------



## Gomez (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, Pielorinho has the second round movies. I look forwards to be able to vote.   

We have two more voters to go before Round One voting is closed. 

Hey, Joshua. How did you do that with the line through the text thingy?




> Originally Posted by Joshua Dyal
> I quite agree. And the pairings occasionally didn't make much sense.





2. Two creepy supernatural bad guys killing people using a ball and a box.
4. Sea based adventures with Skeletons! Stop Animation vs CGI.


 Really the pairings don't have to make sense but I tried to pair relatively equal movies and styles.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 28, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> 4. Sea based adventures with Skeletons! Stop Animation vs CGI.
> 
> Really the pairings don't have to make sense but I tried to pair relatively equal movies and styles.




D'oh!  5 was the other one I couldn't explain; I figured out 4 (although I totally forgot about the skeleton parallel).  I thought the parallels were pretty sweet!

Daniel


----------



## Gomez (Jan 28, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> D'oh!  5 was the other one I couldn't explain; I figured out 4 (although I totally forgot about the skeleton parallel).  I thought the parallels were pretty sweet!
> 
> Daniel




Well as for number 5. I had watched Stargate earlier in the week and picked it as a moive. I kinda hunted around for a movie to put up against it and just happened to see Total Recall as I searched the list of movies on Amazon.com. I thought they were a good match.


----------



## Kaledor (Jan 28, 2005)

Round 1 -19

My picks for winners:

1. The Shining (1980) -- didn't like exorcist (too jaded I guess)
2. Hellraiser (1987)  
3. Jurassic Park (1993) -- I guess I'm too young to like King Kong.
4. Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)
5. Total Recall (1990)  -- tough pick.  But, I think the stargate movie was lacking (something the series has really remedied) And the first time I saw Total Recall I was young enough to still be blown away by the twists in the movie.
6. Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977)  -- not sure that was even a fair pick 
7. Conan the Barbarian (1982)  -- ah too hard to choose that one.  I went by which one affected me more (Conan influence my early gaming more than anything else)
8. Alien (1979) -- couldn't stand ET... and absolutely LOVED the first two Alien movies.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 28, 2005)

Kaledor said:
			
		

> And the first time I saw Total Recall I was young enough to still be blown away by the twists in the movie.




Twists?
Are you talking about that martian girl in the bar?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Round 1-20*

*1. The Exorcist (1973)

2. Phantasm (1979)

3. Jurassic Park (1993)

4. Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)

5. Total Recall (1990)

6. 2001 - A Space Odyssey (1968)

7. Highlander (1986)

8. Alien (1979) *


----------



## Gomez (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok Voting is closed for Round 1. 

Results will be posted in a few!


----------



## Krieg (Jan 28, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> 6) Which space opera is better?




...but 2001 is not space opera.

*BTW dibs on round 3*.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 29, 2005)

*Round One Results* 


*1. The Exorcist (1973) defeated The Shining (1980)  - 13-7

2. Hellraiser (1987) defeated Phantasm (1979) - 14-4-2

3. King Kong (1933) defeated Jurassic Park (1993) - 16-4

4. Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) defeated Jason and the Argonauts (1963) - 12-8

5. Total Recall (1990) defeated Stargate (1994) - 12-8

6. Star Wars IV: A New Hope (1977) defeated 2001 - A Space Odyssey  (1968) - 13-6-1

7. Conan the Barbarian (1982) defeated Highlander (1986) - 11-9

8.  Alien (1979) defeated ET, The Extra-Terrestrial (1982) - 19-1*


All in all pretty competitive though King Kong. Hellraiser, and Alien roughed up their opponents pretty badly,

Round Two is next!


----------



## Krieg (Jan 29, 2005)

FWIW you can use vote totals to determine seeds for the next round (given that the first four sets of 8 matches are all actually the first round).

1. Alien (1979) 19-1
2. King Kong (1933) 16-4
3. Hellraiser (1987) 14-4-2
4. Star Wars Ep IV (1977) 13-6-1
5. The Exorcist (1973) 13-7
6. (tie) Total Recall (1990) & Pirates of the Caribean (2003)
8. Conan the Barbarian (1982) 11-9


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 29, 2005)

As promised, some of the movies in this round are a bit freakier: while there are some blockbusters, there's also some less-known works. It's weighted pretty heavily toward recent movies--almost half are from the last ten years--but I figure y'all can cope. And some of the pairings are gonna be easier than others; I was going more for fun pairings than for the toughest contests.

<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*Delicatessen (1991) vs. Brazil (1985)*<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*City of Lost Children (1995) vs. Peter Pan (2003)*<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*Twelve Monkeys (1995) vs. Donnie Darko (2001)*<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*Gattaca (1997) vs. Metropolis (1927) <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">Dark Star (1974) vs. Shaun of the Dead (2004) <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">Videodrome (1983) vs. The Matrix (1999) 
[*]Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) vs. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)
[*]Spoorloos/The Vanishing (1988) vs. The Haunting (1963)
*
*Daniel
*


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 29, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> ...but 2001 is not space opera.




Picky, picky, picky! 
Daniel


----------



## Abraxas (Jan 29, 2005)

Round 2-1

*1. Brazil (1985)* 
*2. Peter Pan (2003)*
*3. Donnie Darko (2001)*
*4. Metropolis (1927)*
*5. Dark Star (1974)*
*6. The Matrix (1999)*
*7. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)*
*8. The Haunting (1963)
*


----------



## Wombat (Jan 29, 2005)

1. Delicatessen (1991) vs. Brazil (1985) -- Ooooh!  Very tough...  Ummm, probably Brazil, but I could go either way here
2. City of Lost Children (1995) vs. Peter Pan (2003) -- City of Lost Children, without a question
3. Twelve Monkeys (1995) vs. Donnie Darko (2001) -- Twelve Monkeys, though I do like Donnie, too
4. Gattaca (1997) vs. Metropolis (1927) -- This is a contest?  Metropolis!
5. Dark Star (1974) vs. Shaun of the Dead (2004) -- Tough call, but I'll go Dark Star
6. Videodrome (1983) vs. The Matrix (1999) -- Oh ugh ... neither...  Videodrome, if forced...
7. Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) vs. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) -- Willy Wonka, no question  
8. Spoorloos/The Vanishing (1988) vs. The Haunting (1963) -- The Haunting!

Interesting line up of films this time!


----------



## Krieg (Jan 29, 2005)

Round 2 - 3
1. Brazil (1985)
2. City of Lost Children (1995)
3. Twelve Monkeys (1995)
4. Gattaca (1997)
5. Dark Star (1974)
6. The Matrix (1999)
7. Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983)
8. The Haunting (1963)


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 29, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> As promised, some of the movies in this round are a bit freakier: while there are some blockbusters, there's also some less-known works.




Damn right on that point some of these I've seen neither anyway


1Brazil (1985)
2City of Lost Children (1995) 
3Twelve Monkeys (1995) 
4Metropolis (1927) [/b
5 no comment
6 tie
7 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)
8 no comment


----------



## Gomez (Jan 29, 2005)

Round 2-5

1. Brazil (1985)
2. Peter Pan (2003)
3. Twelve Monkeys (1995)
4. Metropolis (1927) 
5. Dark Star (1974) 
6. The Matrix (1999) 
7. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)
8. The Haunting (1963)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 29, 2005)

Round 2-6


<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*Brazil (1985)*
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*no comment*
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*Twelve Monkeys (1995)*
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*Metropolis (1927)*
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*Shaun of the Dead (2004) *
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*The Matrix (1999) *
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)*
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*Spoorloos/The Vanishing (1988)*


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow, *Videodrome* - did anyone else here actually see it in the theater when it first came out?  I went to see it after four days of being snowed (in Virginia).  Friends had warned me that a couple days after seeing it, I would have a sort of epiphany and realize "what it's all about."  It certainly requires a little more thinking than most films did back in 1983.  *The Matrix* is much more watchable, so I voted for it.  I don't know if I'd even want to sit through *Videodrome* again.

And I hadn't seen either movie in spot #2, so I didn't vote on that one.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 29, 2005)

Jumpin' jiminy, Round 2 rocks!

My vote...

1. *Brazil* (1985)
2. *City of Lost Children * (1995)
3. *Twelve Monkeys * (1985)
4. *Metropolis* (1927)
5. *Dark Star * (1974) _Extra points for including this old fave of mine._
6. *The Matrix * (1991)
7. *Something Wicked This Way Comes * (1987)
8. *The Haunting * (1963)


----------



## Greylock (Jan 29, 2005)

Upon looking at the other votes, I've got to say I'm impressed. I thought I was the only Dark Star fan out there.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 29, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Wow, *Videodrome* - did anyone else here actually see it in the theater when it first came out?





I saw it in a theater when it first came out. Pretty disturbing! I was a big Blonde fan at the time and I was really interested to see Deborah Harry in a film role. It has been forever since I have seen it. I picked Matrix because it was clearer in my mind.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 29, 2005)

Round 2-8
1. Brazil
2. City of Lost Children
3. 12 Monkeys
4. Metropolis
5. Dark Star
6. Videodrome
7. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
8. The Haunting


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll have to hold off on round two... I've seen two movies on the list all the way through and tidbits of one other movie.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 29, 2005)

Then get yourself to a video-store and get busy watching movies, Bro'. There are some exceedingly good movies in list #2.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 29, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Upon looking at the other votes, I've got to say I'm impressed. I thought I was the only Dark Star fan out there.




In the beginning there was darkness.

And in the darkness there was ... ME.

And I said, "Let there be light."  

Gotta love Bomb #20, man


----------



## Kaledor (Jan 29, 2005)

Round 2-9:

1.  No answer -- I haven't seen either
2.  *City of Lost Children (1995)  *(Didn't see Peter Pan... but I've never really liked the story... so this was a vote by elimination).
3.  *Twelve Monkeys (1995) * --- excellent movie!!  Next to Fight Club and Snatch, Brad Pitt's best role.  Plus, I'm a sucker for a Bruce Willis movie.  I've liked them all.
4.  *Gattaca (1997)* 
5.  *Shaun of the Dead (2004) * -- I think it's been way too long since I saw Dark Star (I remember liking it well enough... just haven't seen it recently).  On the other hand, I just saw Shaun of the Dead and absolutely loved this movie.  It was instantly catapulted towards the top of my favorite movies list
6.  *The Matrix (1999) * 
7.  *Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983)* -- I was always disappointed with the movie of CatCF, I felt it should've been much darker and "eviler" (I have high hopes that Burton's new film will make it so). Whereas, I saw Something Wicked as a young teen and remember being sufficiently spooked by the Devil coming to Town.
8.  *Spoorloos/The Vanishing (1988)* -- I even liked the American remake


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 31, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Then get yourself to a video-store and get busy watching movies, Bro'. There are some exceedingly good movies in list #2.




Heh, thanks!  You can tell who some of my favorite directors are, from the choices I offered.

All right, get votin, people!  We need eleven more before the next round!

Daniel


----------



## Berandor (Jan 31, 2005)

1. Brazil (1985) (Delicatessen is nice, but Brazil - come on!)
2. City of Lost Children (1995)
3. Twelve Monkeys (1995)
4. Gattaca (1997) 
5. Dark Star (1974) (didn't see SotD) 
6. The Matrix (1999) (only if I forget the sequels) 
7. Can't say - don't know either. But I'd love to see "Something Wicked" from its imdb page
8. Spoorloos/The Vanishing (1988) (the original Spoorloos vs. the original Haunting? Difficult)

Good choices!


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 31, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Hey, Joshua. How did you do that with the line through the text thingy?



The Strikethrough tag.  It's just an s and a /s in brackets.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 31, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'll have to hold off on round two... I've seen two movies on the list all the way through and tidbits of one other movie.



Same here; more or less.  I haven't seen enough of them to bother voting.  And I considered myself a movie buff!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, I'll pass on this round as well, for not having seen too many of these movies to effectively make a call, but I want to comment that Brazil, Twelve Monkeys, and Dark Star are among my all time favorites, and that Gattacca was one of the most disappointing films I've ever seen.  IMO, a good concept that was not done to its potential.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 31, 2005)

Hmm...I was a little worried that this round would have this effect (i.e., too many obscure/old/foreign movies for folks to vote on). Gomez, how do you want to handle this? We can mulligan this round if you want, or wait another few days to get more votes, or go with what votes we have--whatever you want. Sorry for throwing a wrench in things .

Daniel

Edit:  Once the votes are in, I'll make my own comments on these movies; however, I will say that the list includes many of my favorites, and if you've liked several of the ones on here, you ought to give the others a try.  If you hate all the ones you've seen, avoid the rest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Same here; more or less.  I haven't seen enough of them to bother voting.  And I considered myself a movie buff!




I see we have company in this boat but I’m just glad to know I’m not alone in it…


----------



## Gomez (Jan 31, 2005)

Come on people! We need your votes. We are only half way through round 2!

Let's give it a couple of more days and see what votes we get.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 31, 2005)

Round 2-11   

1. Brazil (1985)
2. ?
3. ?
4. Gattaca (1997) 
5. Shaun of the Dead (2004)
6. Videodrome (1983) 
7. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)
8. The Haunting (1963)


----------



## Jaws (Jan 31, 2005)

*2-12*

1. Brazil (1985)
   2. City of Lost Children (1995)
   3. Twelve Monkeys (1995)
   4. Gattaca (1997)
   5. 
   6. The Matrix (1999)
   7. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)
   8. Spoorloos/The Vanishing (1988)


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 31, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Come on people! We need your votes. We are only half way through round 2!
> 
> Let's give it a couple of more days and see what votes we get.




Round 3 is ready and waiting.


----------



## nakia (Jan 31, 2005)

*Interesting and fun choices*

2-13

1.  Brazil
2.  City of Lost Children
3.  Twelve Monekys
4.  Metropolis
5.  Shaun of the Dead
6.  The Matrix (never saw Videodrome)
7.  Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
8.  The Vanishing (honestly, I never saw either)

Daniel, you and I need to hang out and watch movies sometime.  This was a good list.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 31, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> (honestly, I never saw either)




You never saw The Haunting???   

Boy, we are going to fix that one night this week or next. My favorite horror film EVER! 

(that crappy remake from a few years back, however, was a waste of time and $)


----------



## shady (Jan 31, 2005)

Interesting game ... can I still vote on round 1?

1. Delicatessen (1991) vs. Brazil (1985) - Brazil

2. City of Lost Children (1995) vs. Peter Pan (2003) 
City of Lost Children

 3. Twelve Monkeys (1995) vs. Donnie Darko (2001)
Donnie Darko. Not the best film I've seen in the last few years, but one of my favourites.

 4. Gattaca (1997) vs. Metropolis (1927) 
Gattaca was way underrated, Metropolis the opposite. Gattaca.

 5. Dark Star (1974) vs. Shaun of the Dead (2004)
Dark Star by a mile.

 6. Videodrome (1983) vs. The Matrix (1999)
The memory of the Matrix is a little dulled by its sequels. But it was a fantastic film. The Matrix.

7. Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) vs. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
Hated Willy Wonka, loved SWTWC (saw it when it came out, then saw it again a month or so later when it came round in a double bill with Tron - now that was a great evening). Something Wicked.

 8. Spoorloos/The Vanishing (1988) vs. The Haunting (1963)
The Haunting


----------



## shady (Jan 31, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Wow, *Videodrome* - did anyone else here actually see it in the theater when it first came out?




I did. The thing that still disturbs me about it is Debbie Harry not being blonde.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 31, 2005)

All right, with six more to go, and finally every movie has (I think) been voted for at least once.  Getting closer....

Daniel

PS  Glad to see it's getting folks to see some of the classics.  Nakia, you're in for a treat!


----------



## Gomez (Jan 31, 2005)

shady said:
			
		

> Interesting game ... can I still vote on round 1?




You could vote but it would not count.    Regular voting is closed for Round 1.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 31, 2005)

Just a note about voting results. If a person does not vote for a particular match then it is considered a draw.

If you want to take bibs on posting a round just say so. 

Krieg has already called for Round 3. 

There will be 8 rounds in this beginning stage.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 1, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Heh, thanks!  You can tell who some of my favorite directors are, from the choices I offered.




There were enough of what I consider my own peculiar faves on that list that I was kinda suprised Ray Lawrence's "Bliss" didn't make it.

Let's see Krieg's bracket!


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 1, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Krieg has already called for Round 3.




I'll take a round - I'll start compiling the last asap


----------



## ddvmor (Feb 1, 2005)

<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*Brazil (1985)* <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*City of Lost Children (1995) *<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*Twelve Monkeys (1995)* <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*Metropolis (1927) <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">Shaun of the Dead (2004) <LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">The Matrix (1999) 
[*]Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983)
[*]The Haunting (1963)
*


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 1, 2005)

Round 2 - 16. Mmm, i've seen most of these
1. Brazil
2. City of Lost Children
3. Donnie Darko
4. Metropolis
5. Shaun of the Dead
6. The Matrix
7. Willy Wonka and the chocolate factory
8. The Haunting

Lots of tough choices - especially Dark Star/Donnie Darko and Brazil/Delicatessen


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 1, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Lots of tough choices - especially Dark Star/Donnie Darko and Brazil/Delicatessen




Do you mean Dark Star/Shaun of the Dead, or Donnie Darko/12 Monkeys?  Because if you were deciding between Dark Star and Donnie Darko, you may want to review your choices again .

Daniel


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 1, 2005)

Round 2-17

1) ?
2) Peter Pan (2003)
3) Twelve Monkeys (1995)
4) Gattaca (1997)
5) Shaun of the Dead (2004) 
6) The Matrix (1999) 
7) Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)
8) The Haunting (1963)


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 1, 2005)

*ROUND 2-18*
1) Gotta be *Brazil*.  Incredibly thought-provoking and oddly satirical, but still strangely touching. AND, one of the best endings ever. (The original ending, I mean, not the crappy ending tehy shoehorned onto the "Love COnquers All" version of the film.)
2) No doubt *City of Lost Children*: Jeuneut & Caro are amazing, and the film is breathtaking in all it's eccenticities.
3) *Donnie Darko*. Two words: Jake Gyllenhall.
4) *Metroplis*. No contest.
5) *Shaun of the Dead*: poster says it all: "A Romcom w/ zombies."
6) *Videodrome*. While, IMO, not as cool as Existenz, this is the film Cronenberg fans remember when they talk about him.
7) Oooh, toughie.  Give the edge to *Willy Wonka*, though, for Gene Wilders antics, not to mention the Oompa-Loompas.
8) *The Haunting*.

As an aside: 
A)I like List 2 better than List 1. More of these movies strike chords with me than the first set.
B) Either "Brazil" or "City of Lost Children" would be my top pick of the 32 so far.
C) Wow! I watch WAY too many movies, because I've seen all the movies listed so far.
D) As an early prayer... _please_, _please_ don't let Star Wars run away with this!  Sure, it's contributed to the pop-culture landscape, and has a huge following, but almost any (Well, excpet maybe "Peter Pan") of the movies from this list rate higher than EIV, IMO!!)
E) Can I take a later round if available? I'd be interested in either doing a round of "Classic Films".


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

2-19

1. Brazil (1985)
2. City of Lost Children (1995)
3. Donnie Darko (2001)
4. Metropolis (1927) 
5. Shaun of the Dead (2004)
6. The Matrix (1999) 
7. Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983)
8. The Haunting (1963)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 1, 2005)

One more vote and we can go to round three. 

Here are the people posting the next few rounds. 

Round 3 - Krieg
Round 4 - Tonguez
Round 5 - ShadowDenizen
Round 6 - Wombat
Round 7 - Berandor
Round 8 - Gomez (I will take the last round. Hopefully I can do better than the first!)


----------



## Ruined (Feb 1, 2005)

Well might as well toss in my opinions:

ROUND 2-20

Delicatessen (1991) vs. Brazil (1985)
City of Lost Children (1995) vs. Peter Pan (2003)
Twelve Monkeys (1995) vs. Donnie Darko (2001)
Gattaca (1997) vs. Metropolis (1927) 
Dark Star (1974) vs. Shaun of the Dead (2004) 
Videodrome (1983) vs. The Matrix (1999) 
Something Wicked This Way Comes (1983) vs. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)
Spoorloos/The Vanishing (1988) vs. The Haunting (1963)


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 1, 2005)

All righty!  Let me tally some, and then I'll post results for round 2.

Daniel


----------



## Wombat (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd volunteer to host a round, but I think my tastes would either be repeats or tolerably obscure...


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 1, 2005)

> I'd volunteer to host a round, but I think my tastes would either be repeats or tolerably obscure.




Try it anyway: it's easy to avoid repeats, and some of the things I'm gonna post are not exactly blockbusters...


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 1, 2005)

Okay, here it is:
1) Brazil vs. Delicatessen. I was a little surprised here: when I earlier stated that every movie had been voted for once, I was wrong. *Brazil* won in a shutout, 19-0. I guess when folks are imagining a dark chaotic future, they prefer it to be bureaucratic than cannibalistic.
2) City of Lost Children vs. Peter Pan. Although the recent adaptation of Barrie's play is my favorite yet, its land of lost boys lost to the *City of Lost Children*, 15-3. And no wonder: CoLC is beautiful, weird, and wonderful.
3) Twelve Monkeys vs. Donnie Darko. If you're going to tell a logic-defying story of time-traveling doom, leave out the psycho rabbits: *Twelve Monkeys* wins, 13-6.
4) Gattaca vs. Metropolis. Just to show the future dystopia can be highly ordered, I set up this contest, in which we see that the socialist, proto-Nazi *Metropolis* edges out the sterile, quiet Gattaca 12-8.
5) Dark Star vs. Shaun of the Dead. Dark Star, about the universe's most solipsistic WMD, started strong--but *Shaun of the Dead*, everyone's favorite zomromcom, came from behind to win, 10-8.
6) Videodrome vs. The Matrix. If you're going to live in a world comprising images without substance, you've got choices. You can be incredibly dreary, depressing and philosophical--or you can kick major butt. ENWorlders like *The Matrix*'s major buttkicking, 15-4.
7) Something Wicked This Way Comes vs. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. Do you prefer your freaky dark children's fantasy to be marketed as such? No: most of you preferred *Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory*'s candy-coated bad trip, 13-6.
8) Spoorloos vs. The Haunting. Rounding it out with two fantastic horror movies in which it's what you don't see that frightens you, *The Haunting* wins, 13-8.

Thanks for all the responses, and special thanks to *Gomez* for setting up the contest and letting me host a round! As you can guess, I enjoyed (or at least appreciated) each of these movies; they're among my favorites. It's a lot of fun to hear other folks' reactions to them!

Okay, onto round 3.
Daniel


----------



## Gomez (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is a revised Scoring for Round 2

1. Brazil defeats Delicatessen - 18-0-2
2. City of Lost Children defeats Peter Pan - 15-3-2
3. Twelve Monkeys defeats Donnie Darko - 13-6-1
4. Metropolis defeats Gattaca - 12-8
5. Shaun of the Dead defeats Dark Star - 10-8-2
6. The Matrix defeats Videodrome - 15-4-1
7. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory defeats Something Wicked This Way Comes - 13-6-1
8. The Haunting defeats Spoorloos - 13-6-1


----------



## Krieg (Feb 1, 2005)

*Round 3*

Well so much for my Twelve Monkeys vs. Planet of the Apes, Dark City vs. City of Lost Children, Matrix vs. Tron and 1984 vs. Brazil battles. Gee thanks Pielorinho *sigh*

I decided to get back to basics and throw a few of the “big” names into the mix along with a couple of personal favorites. For the most part I kept the choices vanilla, but it will be interesting to see how the heavyweights do against each other.

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) vs. Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan (1982) 

Star Trek: The Motion Picture (1979) vs. Galaxy Quest (1999)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) vs. Contact (1997)

Superman (1978) vs. Spider-Man (2002)

Dark City (1998) vs. Being John Malkovich (1999)

Fallen (1998) vs. Frailty (2001) 

Solyaris (1972) vs. Blade Runner (1982) 

Alien*s* (1986) vs. Predator (1987) (sorry I had to)

Dungeons & Dragons (2000) vs. Battlefield Earth (2000)

Oops…just ignore that last one. 

If there is still opening at the end I would love to do another round, there are quiet a few favorites that I had to leave off…


----------



## shady (Feb 2, 2005)

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) vs. Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan (1982) 
The Empire Strikes Back - best of the sequence.

Star Trek: The Motion Picture (1979) vs. Galaxy Quest (1999)
STTMP. I did like Galaxy Quest, but again, best of the sequence.

 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) vs. Contact (1997)
Close Encounters. Liked Contact but the last reel was dumb.

 Superman (1978) vs. Spider-Man (2002)
Spiderman. 

 Dark City (1998) vs. Being John Malkovich (1999)
Dark City

 Fallen (1998) vs. Frailty (2001) 
Fallen

 Solyaris (1972) vs. Blade Runner (1982) 
Blade Runner

 Aliens (1986) vs. Predator (1987) (sorry I had to)
Aliens

 Dungeons & Dragons (2000) vs. Battlefield Earth (2000)
Citizen Kane


----------



## nakia (Feb 2, 2005)

*Round 3*

3-1

1.  Empire (even though when I read the choices, I screamed KAHHHNNNNNN!)
2.  Galaxy Quest
3.  Close Encounters of the Third Kind
4.  Spider Man ( I just can't get over the "reverse the spin of the Earth" bit, even though I like the movie a lot).
5.  Being John Malkovich
6.  draw (never saw either)
7.  Blade Runner
8.  Aliens


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 2, 2005)

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)  -- Sure, Wrath of Khan is the best Star Trek movie, but even the best Star Trek movie is no Star Wars movie.
Galaxy Quest (1999) -- a classic homage and a parody at the same time.  Brilliant.	
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)
Spider-Man (2002) -- arguably the best superhero movie to be made.  Until the sequel, anyway.
Dark City (1998)
Have to pass; haven't seen either of these.
Blade Runner (1982) -- was tempted to pass; I didn't _like_ either of these.   
Alien*s* (1986) -- great matchup, but terribly difficult decision.  
Dungeons & Dragons (2000)D'oh!


----------



## Wombat (Feb 2, 2005)

Okay, let' see...

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) vs. Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan (1982) -- dead easy Wrath of Khan!  No Ewoks!  

Star Trek: The Motion Picture (1979) vs. Galaxy Quest (1999) -- Galaxy Quest, no probs.  It was a helluva thing    

Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) vs. Contact (1997) -- Contact, no question.

Superman (1978) vs. Spider-Man (2002) -- This is a contest?  Spidey, all the way!

Dark City (1998) vs. Being John Malkovich (1999) -- MAAAALKOOOVIIIIIICH!  Dark City was okay until about the last 15 mintues, when it turned into a bad video game...

Fallen (1998) vs. Frailty (2001):  Never saw either.  No decision.

Solyaris (1972) vs. Blade Runner (1982) -- Bladerunner, but I am still looking for a version that splits the difference between the original release and the director's cut; I prefer the corrected ending, but I miss the voiceovers.

Aliens (1986) vs. Predator (1987) (sorry I had to) -- Simple.  Game over, man.  Aliens all the way

Dungeons & Dragons (2000) vs. Battlefield Earth (2000) -- Of the two, dear gods, force me to watch D&D again, please, though both are torture...  (yeah, I know this is "off the list", but I still had to say something)


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 2, 2005)

Round 3-5

1. The Empire Strikes Back
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind
4. Spider-Man (IMO probably one of the best comic book-to-movie transfers ever, though I like the sequel even more)
5. Being John Malkovich
6. Can't say, h'ain't seen 'em.
7. Blade Runner
8. Aliens
9. Just hand me the mug of Borax and let me get it over with.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 2, 2005)

3-6

Wow some nice choices here and some personal faves of mine. 

1. Empire Strikes Back (1990)- DAMN YOU! 

2. Galaxy Quest (1999) - no contest! 

3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) - still a great movie

4. Spider-Man (2002) - now if you had said Superman 2????

5. Dark City (1998)  - never saw BKM but I loved Dark City

6. did not see either. Draw

7  Blade Runner (1982) - SUPER GREAT movie

8. Aliens (1986) - Love the Core! 

9. Dungeons & Dragons (2000) - battle of the bads! BFE is just too bad! But of coarse these movies don't count!


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 2, 2005)

3-7

1. *Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan* . . . . KHAANNN!!!!  

2. *Galaxy Quest* . . . . Star Trek the Movie bored me beyond all others.

3. *Close Encounters of the Third Kind* . . . . I really didn't like the changes made going from Contact the book to Contact the movie (and I wasn't overly impressed with the book).

4. *Spider-Man* . . . . For its time Superman was OK, merely OK.

5. *Dark City* . . . . BJM just didn't do anything for me.

6. *Fallen* . . . . Close, the ending of Fallen always bugs me, but I really like the song Time Is On My Side 

7. Solyaris vs. *Blade Runner* - never saw Solyaris, but I really doubt it could beat Blade Runner in my mind 

8. *Aliens* vs. Predator . . . . hahahahahaha . . . . As much as I enjoyed Predator (gatlin gunning the forest is just so fun to watch ), I like the Aliens story/action just a little bit better.

9. *Dungeons & Dragons* . . . . They're both train wrecks on film that I can't help but watch whenever they show up on TV, but BFE just makes cringe.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 2, 2005)

Hmm, should I swap out #6 for something else since no one seems to have seen either one? 



			
				Wombat said:
			
		

> Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) vs. Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan (1982) -- dead easy Wrath of Khan!  No Ewoks!




You do realize that there are no Ewoks in The Empire Strikes Back right?



			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> 4. Spider-Man (2002) - now if you had said Superman 2????




There is always room for Superman 2 vs Spidey 2 in a later round.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 2, 2005)

Two of us have seen them.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 2, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Hmm, is it ok if I swap out #6 for something else since no one seems to have seen either one?




Well as self appointed judge.    I say let it stand. It would cause too much trouble to change it now. 





			
				Krieg said:
			
		

> There is always room for Superman 2 vs Spidey 2 in a later round.




Now that's a idea!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 2, 2005)

Round 3-8

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)   (Wombat, there are no Ewoks in this SW movie!   )

Galaxy Quest (1999)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) - did anyone else spend hours picking out those five notes on the piano?

Spider-Man (2002) - the ending of Superman makes this a no-brainer

Being John Malkovich (1999)

Fallen (1998)

Blade Runner (1982) 

Alien*s* (1986)

Dungeons & Dragons (2000)  (sorry, I can't ignore two of the worst movies ever made!)


----------



## D+1 (Feb 2, 2005)

The Wrath of Khan
Empire lags very badly in the middle and has a VERY dissatisfying, "Come back in 3 years for the conclusion" denouement.  Kahn on the other hand is much better paced and has a conclusion that STILL is emotionally effective.

Galaxy Quest
The first Trek movie was boring, had horrible pajama costumes, and was only saved by TONS of effects shots produced at the last minute by ILM to prevent absolute suckage.

Close Encounters
Contact was good but not THAT good.

Superman
I still dislike the first act on Krypton but I think the movie overall has a certain subtlety to it.  Spiderman, while quite excellent, still felt just a little hollow to me, like a typical summer blockbuster trying just a little too hard to BE a blockbuster.  It may have succeeded but suffers from the process.

Dark City (1998) vs. Being John Malkovich (1999)
never seen either one.

Fallen (1998) vs. Frailty (2001) 
Haven't seen these either.

Blade Runner
OMG, how could anyone possibly have wanted to REMAKE one of the most boring movies in cinema history - producing only another of cinemas most boring movies ever?

Aliens
Predator is great but is more action movie-ish.

Battlefield Earth
Somehow, the suckage didn't seem as absolute and total as it could have been.  Whereas D&D went above and beyond suckage into insulting my backside - and the game I love.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Round 3-10*

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 

Star Trek: The Motion Picture (1979) 

Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) 

Spider-Man (2002)

Dark City (1998) 

Fallen (1998) 

Blade Runner (1982) 

Aliens (1986) 

Dungeons & Dragons (2000) vs. Battlefield Earth (2000) = After watching both of these films... I can honestly say I'd rather drive rusty razor blades under my finger nails.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 2, 2005)

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 

Star Trek: The Motion Picture (1979) 

Close Encounters of the Third Kind

Superman (1978) - hard but nostalgia reigns

Dark City (1998) 

Fallen (1998) - haven't seen frailty

Blade Runner (1982) - haven't seen Solyaris

Predator (1987) - Aliens is good but Pred is kewler

-x-x-x-INTERRUPT SEQUENCE BRAIN MELT DOWN ERROR-x-x-x-


----------



## Greylock (Feb 2, 2005)

Dang.

Some of these are way too close.

I'll take:

1. The Empire Strikes Back
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind
4. Spiderman
5. Being John Malkovich ("Fishing with John" would be prefered   )
6. ---
7. Solaris vs. Blade Runner? Draws me into a  book vs. film argument. Blade Runner is the better film, Solaris the better book.    I guess BR.
8. Alien
9. Battlefield Urff. (Can't bring  myself to really choose.)


----------



## Jaws (Feb 2, 2005)

*3-13?*

3-13

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)

Galaxy Quest (1999)

Contact (1997) Hard choice. I almost said a tie.

Spider-Man (2002)

Dark City (1998)

I didn't see either movie. I don't even know who are in them. Fallen (1998) vs. Frailty (2001)

Blade Runner (1982)

Aliens (1986)

Dungeons & Dragons (2000)


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 2, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> You do realize that there are no Ewoks in The Empire Strikes Back right?




Wow, was that a mental lapse on my part or what?  Confused Empire & Jedi...

Still, I'll go with Khan simply because it is a complete film, instead of the bit in the middle.  But both films are excellent (and I own them both quite happily, albeit ESB is on VHS tape, pre-Special Edition, and will probably always remain in that format).


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 2, 2005)

3-14

1. Empire Strikes back (close though)
2. Star Trek: The Motion Picture
3. Close Encounters of the 3rd Kind
4. Spiderman 
5. Being John Malkovich
6. - not seen either
7. Blade Runner
8. Aliens - "just another bug hunt"

9. Aaargh please no!


----------



## Berandor (Feb 2, 2005)

Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan (1982): "Luke, I'm your father" vs. "Khaan!"? Gotta go with Khan on this one, though Episode V is strictly speaking the better movie. Khan is a smighen more fun. (tiny smidgen)

Galaxy Quest (1999): I hope this is another shut-out. I mean, one of the most boring movies ever (I adore the concept, but till we get to V'ger? Snooze!) vs. one of the funniest parodies ever? By Grapta's Hammer!

Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977): I go with Spielberg on this one.

Superman (1978): Since Spiderman reuses a lot of the themes from Supes I and II, I'll vote for the original version.

Dark City (1998): Being John Malkovich is all good and fun (and has Katherine Keener), but Dark City is awesome (and has a similarly likeable woman )

Fallen (1998): tiiime is on my side, yes it is - even though the "twist" is stupid. 

Blade Runner (1982): Rutger Hauer. 

Aliens (1986): One of the Best Action movies. Period. . And Ripley is just cooler than Arnie's character.

D&D. There is no movie as bad as Battlefield Earth, especially taking budget into account.


----------



## qaaral (Feb 2, 2005)

3-16
The Empire Strikes Back
Galaxy Quest
Close Encounters of the 3d Kind
Spiderman
Being John Malkovich
No vote
Blade Runner
Aliens
The Beast of Yucca Flats


----------



## Berandor (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh, I'd be willing to do one of those, as well...


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 2, 2005)

Round 3-17
1) *Empire Strikes Back*
2) *Galaxy Quest*: I have a soft spot for Sigourney Weaver.
3) *Close Ecnounters*
4) *Superman*
5) *Being John Malkovich*
6) *Frailty*: a movie that is seriously underrated and undersetimated.
7) *Solaris*: a decent adaptation of a seminal SF novel. (Although I _was_ going to use it in my round. 
8) *Aliens*
9) *Dungeons and Dragons*: Battlefield Earth was all-around terrible, and not even faithful to the souce material.


----------



## ddvmor (Feb 2, 2005)

*Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back* - if only for the line 'I'd rather Kiss a Wookie' 

*Galaxy Quest* - Hmmm... terminal boredom and poor acting vs Sigorney's cleavage

*Close Encounters of the Third Kind* - I didn't like either movie, but this one has mashed potato in it. Which is an important factor.

*Superman* - Sorry... Supes is so much cooler than Spidey in so many ways!

*Dark City* - Close one this. I liked 'em both, but Dark City wins... just. Not sure why.

*Fallen* - Haven't seen either, but this one had a better title! Is that a valid reason? Am I just shallow?

*Blade Runner* - Come on... this was the best SF movie EVER!

*Aliens* - Or was this the best SF movie ever? Ho hum!

*Battlefield Earth* - John Travolta and his 100% extra free wobbly fingers. You can't beat this pinnacle of cinematography.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow--leave for a day and almost miss voting on a round!

1) The Empire Strikes Back.  I'm just not an oldschool Star Trek Fan, and TESB is my favorite of all Star Wars movies.
2) Galaxy Quest.  Loved it, and again, didn't much like old Star Trek.
3) Close Encounters.  Truth be told, I don't much like either of them, but Contact committed two sins:  first, it was too blatant in its emotional manipulation; and second, the last five minutes of it completely undo the power of its central theme (whether a skeptic must ever take a leap of faith).
4)  Spiderman.  The old Superman is very satisfying, but Spiderman is just wonderful.
5) Being John Malkovich.  If I hadn't seen the first thirty seconds of Dark City, in which a character completely ruins the movie by explaining to you in advance what's going on in the mystery, it'd be a tougher choice. 
6) Neither. Like everyone else, I haven't seen either of these,a nd I don't think I've even heard of Fallen.  But I've been wanting to see Frailty, so if you need more votes on this pair, count this as a vote for Frailty (albeit a frail one).
7)  Blade Runner.  I really wanted to like Solaris, but I just couldn't; Blade Runner (the non-narrated version, anyway) is the best cyberpunk movie I've ever seen, and is one of my favorites.
8) Predator, by a hair.  I didn't like Aliens as much as I expected to, given the hype about it, and I liked Predator more than I expected to, so this may just be more a matter of expectations.

Sorry to mess up some of your pairings--I'd been thinking of doing both Dark City and Being John Malkovich (in different matchups) myself, and had actually planned on doing The Matrix vs. Tron before I remembered Videodrome.

Daniel


----------



## Ruined (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow, yeah these rounds do go quickly. I just wanted to chime in and give a shout out to Frailty. Come on, people, Bill Paxton! It's a good flick, go out and rent it when you have the chance.

*3-20*

1. Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back
2. Galaxy Quest 
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind
4. Spider-Man
5. Dark City
6. Frailty !!
7. Blade Runner
8. Aliens
9. Shoot Myself in the Forehead


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 2, 2005)

Damn, just missed it! Well, here are my votes, if you want to count them...



Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - No contest. Khan was good, but Empire is a world better

Galaxy Quest (1999) - STTMP blew chunks, even when I saw it as a kid. Boring, boring, boring. GQ, on the other hand, had me laughing at how funny it was, while still being respectful. 

Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) - never saw Contact, but I really like CEot3K

Superman (1978) - I liked SpiderMan alot, and could argue that it's one of the best superheros films ever, but Superman has something undefinable that I like better. 

Being John Malkovich (1999) - one of the most bizarre and interesting films I've ever seen. 

never saw either

Blade Runner (1982) - One of the best SF films ever made. 

Aliens (1986) - Easy choice. 

Dungeons & Dragons (2000) - I refuse to see Battlefield Earth, so I have to go with D&D, even though it was so bad.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 2, 2005)

I know I am past the vote time for round 3, but these were to good to pass up 

Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan (1982)

Galaxy Quest (1999)- I loved this movie!!!  Good scripts and acting 

Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)

Spider-Man (2002)

Dark City (1998)

Blade Runner (1982) -A great classic

"Aliens vs. Predator- HA!  Okay then.... ALiens would get my vote.  Just not a fan of Predator.

Dungeons & Dragons (2000) vs. Battlefield Earth (2000)- Even with a vote of which is worst this one is hard to choose.... I guess Battlefield Earth since I left disappointed but ahd seen previews and didn't expect much... I can not say the same for my slanted wish and hope that the DnD movie would be awesome.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 2, 2005)

Uhmm... while I have no idea who'll do round 4, I hope it's not me 

Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 2, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Simple.  Game over, man.  Aliens all the way



Yeah, well Predator had some pretty quotable moments too.  "I ain't got time to bleed" where I substitute bleed for whatever else I'm doing makes it's way into my conversation pretty regularly.  "I wouldn't wish that on a broke-dick dog" too.  I don't have nearly as much occasion to use "You are one ugly mother-er" but it's pretty classic.  

Aliens pretty much spanked Predator in the voting, but that's a tough one; I would have picked Predator over most of the other movies in the other pairings.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 2, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Uhmm... while I have no idea who'll do round 4, I hope it's not me
> 
> Anyone have a clue?




I do!   

Round 4 - Tonguez
Round 5 - ShadowDenizen
Round 6 - Wombat
Round 7 - Berandor
Round 8 - Gomez (I will take the last round. Hopefully I can do better than the first!)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks to Krieg for a Fun Round! 

Here are the tallies

1. Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes back (1980) defeats Star Trek II: The Wraith of Khan (1982) - 16-4
2. Galaxy Quest (1999) defeats Star Trek: The Motion Picture (1979) - 14-6
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) defeats Contact (1997) - 18-2
4. Spiderman (2002) defeats Superman (1978) - 15-5
5. Dark City (1998) defeats Being John Malkovich (1999) - 10-9-1
6. Fallen (1998) defeats Frailty (2001) - 7-2-11
7. Bladerunner (1982) defeats Solyaris (1972) - 18-1-1
9. Aliens (1986) defeats Predator (1987) - 17-2-1


----------



## Berandor (Feb 2, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I do!
> 
> Round 4 - Tonguez
> Round 5 - ShadowDenizen
> ...



 Thanks. I can dig round 7 - though I'll probably have to resort to some obscurity...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 2, 2005)

Drat I missed it!  Methinks as this thread gains notice, 20 votes will not be enough.  Can we plan on increasing the number of votes accepted once the initial rounds are complete?

For the unofficial record: 

1) Empire Strikes Back
2) Galaxy Quest
3) Close Encounters
4) Spiderman
5) Dark City
6) have not seen either one
7) Blade Runner
8) Aliens

I thought there was a ninth choice, but every time I look for it I start to shake and can't focus my eyes...


----------



## Gomez (Feb 2, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Drat I missed it!  Methinks as this thread gains notice, 20 votes will not be enough.  Can we plan on increasing the number of votes accepted once the initial rounds are complete?




That sounds like a good idea. How many votes do you think would be good? 30?


----------



## WaterMonk (Feb 2, 2005)

I would like to see more votes. I just noticed this thread and it reminded me of my MovieBoss days. Except there the voting usually lasted a couple of days to allow for everyone who wanted to vote.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 2, 2005)

Maybe make it 30 votes, or 40 tops. but needs to be kept tight so that the rounds don't take too long to complete, 

My 2c anyway.

MM


----------



## Wombat (Feb 2, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I do!
> 
> Round 4 - Tonguez
> Round 5 - ShadowDenizen
> ...




Hmmm, I will have to put on a serious thinking cap, given all the good movies used to date


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 3, 2005)

Indeed so Wombat here's an eccletic bunch since finding a suitable second for a pair is harder than it sounds so:

*
1.(Disneys) Sleeping Beauty (1959) * vs * (Disneys) Beauty and the Beast (1991)

2. Cyrano De Bergerac (1990) * vs *The Scarlet Pimpernel(1934)

3 Nosferatu (1922) * vs *Dracula (1931)

4 The Big Chill (1983) * vs * The Breakfast Club (1985)

5 A Man Called Horse (1970) * vs * Little Big Man (1970)

6 West Side Story (1961) * vs * Romeo and Juliet (1996)

7 Petes Dragon (1977) * vs * Pufnstuf (1970)

8 Carrie(1976) * vs * Scanners (1981)*


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 3, 2005)

*4-1*

*1. Sleeping Beauty (1959) - I just like the old animation better, especially Maleficent in dragon form.*

*2. Haven't seen either, Cyrano De Bergerac (1990) - because I don't watch any films with Depardieu in them *vs *The Scarlet Pimpernel(1934) - way before my time and never had the chance.*

*3. **Dracula (1931) - Tough, very tough, but ya gotta love Bela. *

*4. The Big Chill (1983) - Better music, plus I only like 3 of JH's movies*

*5. Haven't seen either*

*6. West Side Story (1961) - Because Leo's only good acting was in What's Eating Gilbert Grape.*

*7.* *Pufnstuf (1970) - Just Because*

*8. **Scanners (1981) - We need more movies with exploding heads.*<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 3, 2005)

Round 4-2
1. Sleeping Beauty (too jaded in my ancient years for BatB)
2. The Scarlet Pimpernel (yes, it's privilege for the royalty, but Benny Hill did a "Scarlet Pimple" routine, so what the hell)
3. Nosferatu 
4. The Breakfast Club (pit me against the Boomers, will you? Guess who loses.)
5. Little Big Man (less martial arts)
6. West Side Story (not a fan of musicals, but I've been familiar with the Jets Vs. Sharks feud since I was a kid)
7. Seen both, won't approve either
8. Ack! What do I choose? Scanners, by a filament of brain matter.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 3, 2005)

Okay, let's see where we stand...

1.(Disneys) Sleeping Beauty (1959)  vs  (Disneys) Beauty and the Beast (1991) -- Well, if I have to choose one, it would be Sleeping Beauty, but Cocteau's _Beauty & the Beast _would beat all  

2. Cyrano De Bergerac (1990) vs The Scarlet Pimpernel(1934) --  split decision...

3 Nosferatu (1922) vs Dracula (1931) -- Ooooh!  Very tough!  Eventually, though, I have to go with Max Schrek!  Both are excellent, though  

4 The Big Chill (1983) vs The Breakfast Club (1985) -- not really fond of either movie, but I prefer the soundtrack to Big Chill  

5 A Man Called Horse (1970) vs Little Big Man (1970) -- not even a contest.  Little Big Man all the way!

6 West Side Story (1961) vs Romeo and Juliet (1996) -- Interesting paring.  Not the earlier R & J?  Okay, I go West Side Story...  

7 Petes Dragon (1977) vs  Pufnstuf (1970) -- split decision, as I can't stand either...

8 Carrie(1976) vs Scanners (1981) -- I guess Carrie, but neither is a fave rave...

Well, you took up a couple I would have used in my poll, so I shall have to revamp


----------



## Wombat (Feb 3, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> Leo's only good acting was in What's Eating Gilbert Grape.[/b]




And yet he is getting a "lifetime" (at 30?!?) achievement award...

Gotta agree with your sentiment on this one...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 3, 2005)

Round 4-4


1.(Disneys) Sleeping Beauty (1959)

2. no comment

3 Nosferatu (1922)

4 The Big Chill (1983)

5 no comment

6 West Side Story (1961)

7 Pufnstuf (1970)

8 Carrie(1976)



*Sleeping Beauty* has a better villain the *Beauty and the Beast*.  *Sleeping Beauty* also had some actual style to the animation, not just the usual "Disney bland" (as I call it).  It pains me to vote against a Menken/Ashman score, but sorry guys, you lose!

And *Pete's Dragon* is about the worst Disney movie of the 1970s (and that's saying something!); besides, Cass Elliott trumps Helen Reddy any day!


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 3, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Well, you took up a couple I would have used in my poll, so I shall have to revamp




I was going to use _My Beautiful Laundrette_ but couldn't think of anything to compare it with - you might do better coming up with a Vs for it if you like

and Smoke Signals vs Map of the Human Heart didn't seem appropriate so I dropped it - Rabbit-Proof Fence may have been a better match-up (damn so many movies!)


----------



## WaterMonk (Feb 3, 2005)

1. (Disney’s) Sleeping Beauty (1959) - Ever since I've read "The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty" I haven't looked at this movie the same way again.
2. Cyrano De Bergerac (1990) - Although Steve Martin's "Roxanne" was a better version<o></o>
3 Dracula (1931) - Listening to the score at night while driving on a dark two-lane road in the middle of a rain storm isn't the best thing to do
4 The Breakfast Club (1985) - A true tale of how selfish we really were during the 80s
5 A Man Called Horse (1970) - How can I vote against Richard Harris
6 Romeo & Juliet (1996) - reluctantly
7 Pete’s Dragon (1977) - Say what you want, but Helen Reddy (she played Nora) was hot and she had a sexy voice
8 Carrie (1976) - Don't pick on the little guys!!<o></o>


----------



## Wombat (Feb 3, 2005)

WaterMonk said:
			
		

> 3 Dracula (1931) - Listening to the score at night while driving on a dark two-lane road in the middle of a rain storm isn't the best thing to do




Which score?  The original or the Kronos Quartet re-do?


----------



## ddvmor (Feb 3, 2005)

1.Beauty and the Beast (1991) - Am I wrong for thinking Belle is a hot chick?

2. Cyrano De Bergerac (1990)

3. Dracula (1931)

4 The Big Chill (1983)

5 A Man Called Horse (1970)

6 Romeo and Juliet (1996)

7 Petes Dragon (1977)

8 Carrie(1976)


----------



## Greylock (Feb 3, 2005)

1. Sleeping Beauty
2. The Scarlet Pimpernel
3. Nosferatu
4. The Big Chill
5. A Man Called Horse
6. West Side Story
7. Pufnstuf
8. Carrie

The only one here that made me go hmmm for a bit was #5.

I used to really love Little Big Man, but MCH is superior, IMO.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 3, 2005)

*Round 4 - 8*

1. Sleeping Beauty
2. Scarlet Pimpernel (tough choice - but Depardieu loses out this time)
3. Nosferatu
4. The Big Chill
5. Little Big Man
6. Romeo and Juliet - isn't the title actually Willam Shakespeare's Romeo and Juliet?
7. Cant remember seeing either 
8. Scanners


----------



## Berandor (Feb 3, 2005)

1.(Disneys) Sleeping Beauty (1959): And when finally, the black-haired arrogant shmo is defeated, the Beast turns into a blonde even more slimy-looking prince? Urgs!

2. Cyrano De Bergerac (1990): I assume this is the Depardieu version, which I own on DVD (but know not the year of production of).

3 Nosferatu (1922): If you're going to go old, go really old. Plus, we have "Shadow of the Vampire"

4 The Breakfast Club (1985): The old man.

5 A Man Called Horse (1970): Richard Harris

6 Romeo and Juliet (1996): Baz Luhrmann's version is better than the musical, even if not genius.

7 Petes Dragon (1977): no doubt. Loved it as a kid.

8 Carrie(1976): Not really a fan of either, I must say.


----------



## WaterMonk (Feb 3, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Which score?  The original or the Kronos Quartet re-do?




The redo.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 3, 2005)

Tonguez,

While you have some nice movies on there. This is supposed to be a *Science Ficition, Horror and Fantasy* movies only contest.

2,4,5, and 6 don't really fit those criteria.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 3, 2005)

Round 4-10
1) *Sleeping Beauty*- (Disney)
2) *Cyrano*
3) *Nosferatu*
4) *The Breakfast Club*
5) *Man called Horse*
6) *West Side Story*
7) *Pete's Dragon*


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 3, 2005)

1.(Disneys) Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
2. The Scarlet Pimpernel(1934)
3 Nosferatu (1922) 
4 The Breakfast Club (1985)
5 A Man Called Horse (1970)
6 West Side Story (1961) 
7 Petes Dragon (1977) 
8 Carrie(1976) 


Cool options, Tonguez!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll go with:

1) Sleeping Beauty - it seems less "made for merchandising"
2) Did not see either
3) Dracula
4) Breakfast Club - pretty much defined my teenage years
5) did not see either
6) West Side Story - hands down - a classic
7) Pete's Dragon.  Something about Pete's Dragon will stuck with me when I was a kid
8) Scanners


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 3, 2005)

Crap! I missed Round 3. Those were good choices too (no wonder it went by so fast).

Round 4-13

1) (Disneys) Sleeping Beauty (1959)
2) The Scarlet Pimpernel (1934)
3) Nosferatu (1922)
4) The Big Chill (1983)
5) A Man Called Horse (1970)
6) West Side Story (1961)
7) Petes Dragon (1977)
8) Scanners (1981)


----------



## nakia (Feb 3, 2005)

4-14

1.  Sleeping Beauty
2.  Scarlett Pimpernel (Cyrano just bugs me)
3.  Nosferatu
4.  Breakfast Club -- "Judd Nelson was $%#&^%$ HARSH!"
5.  Little Big Man
6.  Romeo and Juliet -- I can't decide if I like Luhrman or not, but I kinda dug this version.
7.  Pete's Dragon
8.  Carrie


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 3, 2005)

4-15 


1.(Disneys) Sleeping Beauty (1959) 

2. ?

3 Dracula (1931)

4 The Breakfast Club (1985)

5 ?

6 ?

7 Petes Dragon (1977) 

8 Carrie(1976) 

Hmm. I'm not likeing this round very much. Didn't see many of the films, and many of them don't fit the original criteria...


----------



## Laurel (Feb 3, 2005)

*4-16*

1-Beauty and the Beast - both are cool, but B&B just seems to top most categories for me.

2- The Scarlet Pimpernel (1934)

3- Dracula (1931)

4- The Breakfast Club (1985)

"Dear Mr. Vernon, we accept the fact that we had to sacrifice a whole saturday in detention for whatever it is we did wrong, but we think you're crazy for making us write an essay telling you who we think we are. You see us as you want to see us, in the simplest terms, in the most convenient definitions. But what we found out, is that each one of us is a brain, and an athlete, and a basketcase, a princess, and a criminal. Does that answer your question? Sincerely yours, The Breakfast Club."

5- A Man Called Horse (1970) -got to see this in 8th grade history class

6- West Side Story (1961) -what better way to settle fights then a dance off

7- Petes Dragon (1977)

8- Scanners (1981)


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 3, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Hmm. I'm not likeing this round very much. Didn't see many of the films, and many of them don't fit the original criteria...



I've seen all of them.    On the other hand, many of the movies that did fit the criteria in some earlier rounds were way obscure.  At least these have some connection to gamers, even if it's not specifically sci fi, horror or fantasy.  Swashbuckling action/romances are certainly within gamerdom.

Now, I admit West Side Story is a bit of a stretch.  But I just like that movie anyway.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 3, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Tonguez,
> 
> While you have some nice movies on there. This is supposed to be a *Science Ficition, Horror and Fantasy* movies only contest.
> 
> 2,4,5, and 6 don't really fit those criteria.




2, 5 and 6 I'd consider 'low magic Fantasy' (I like my fantasy non-standard). Swashbuckling musketeers is a fantasy staple, Little Big Man vs MCH is 'Western Fantasy', Romeo and Juliet fits in a fantasy world and a world were rival gangs dance and sing is somewhat fantastic don't ya think

I admit 4 doesn't fit but that was a "damn I can't think of any others option" (PS Would Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid vs Who Framed Roger Rabbit meet the criteria? - again Fantasy imho)


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 3, 2005)

I have no objections to any of the movies, either.
(Granted, though, I've seen them all, where some people might not have.)

I'm doing next round, and I tried to get a good mix of old and new, classic & not-so-classic, from a variety of categories: it's tough to choose just 16!!

I do plan to include "Doctor Zhivago", which could only tenously be classified as "Fantasy", becuase it fits the motif of the movie I pitted it against. (You'll see when I post.)

Oh, and how many reposnes are we waitiing on, or should we just set it for "X number of days" at this point?  Ideally, I'd like to post tomorrow, and give people the weekend to reply, and I'll tally the votes on Monday. (Since I'm usually away from my computer over the weekends anyway!!)


----------



## shady (Feb 3, 2005)

1.(Disneys) Sleeping Beauty (1959)  vs  (Disneys) Beauty and the Beast (1991)
Umm, Beauty and the Beast

 2. Cyrano De Bergerac (1990)  vs The Scarlet Pimpernel(1934)
Difficult. Scarlet Pimpernel, if only on the grounds that the lead actor was killed in the fight against fascism. But did you think of Scarlet Pimpernel(1934) vs Pimpernel Smith (1941), also with Leslie Howard in the lead, in an updated version of the same story, as an archeologist who goes undercover to fight the nazis (sound familiar? even the name?)

 3 Nosferatu (1922)  vs Dracula (1931)
Dracula

 4 The Big Chill (1983)  vs  The Breakfast Club (1985)
Umm, oh heck. The Big Chill. I'd have picked St Elmo's Fire over either though.

 5 A Man Called Horse (1970)  vs  Little Big Man (1970)
Little Big Man

 6 West Side Story (1961)  vs  Romeo and Juliet (1996)
Difficult one. Romeo + Juliet

 7 Petes Dragon (1977)  vs  Pufnstuf (1970)
I refuse to vote, they're both awful.

 8 Carrie(1976)  vs  Scanners (1981)
Carrie


----------



## shady (Feb 3, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> "Dear Mr. Vernon, we accept the fact that we had to sacrifice a whole saturday in detention for whatever it is we did wrong, but we think you're crazy for making us write an essay telling you who we think we are. You see us as you want to see us, in the simplest terms, in the most convenient definitions. But what we found out, is that each one of us is a brain, and an athlete, and a basketcase, a princess, and a criminal. Does that answer your question? Sincerely yours, The Breakfast Club."




PS I was bullied into writing this by the other 4. 
PPS I'll get you Edward Scissorhands!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 3, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> 2, 5 and 6 I'd consider 'low magic Fantasy' (I like my fantasy non-standard). Swashbuckling musketeers is a fantasy staple, Little Big Man vs MCH is 'Western Fantasy', Romeo and Juliet fits in a fantasy world and a world were rival gangs dance and sing is somewhat fantastic don't ya think
> 
> I admit 4 doesn't fit but that was a "damn I can't think of any others option" (PS Would Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid vs Who Framed Roger Rabbit meet the criteria? - again Fantasy imho)





If I let those movies into the contest the there might as well be no limits on what movies can be in. They just don't fit in the theme of the contest. Just because something is non fiction doesn't make it fantasy.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 4, 2005)

Well still another 3 votes till we get to round 5 (or is it going to be best of 30 now?)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Well still another 3 votes till we get to round 5 (or is it going to be best of 30 now?)




It is still 20.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Beauty and the Beast (1991) 

3. Dracula (1931) - Bela is best! 

7. Petes Dragon (1977)

8. Carrie(1976) - no contest.


----------



## Obad Hai (Feb 4, 2005)

*
1.(Disneys) Beauty and the Beast (1991)

3 Nosferatu (1922) 

7 Pufnstuf (1970)

8 Scanners (1981)*


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 4, 2005)

*1.(Disneys) Sleeping Beauty (1959) *

*2. Cyrano De Bergerac (1990) *

*3. Dracula (1931)*

*4. The Breakfast Club (1985)*

*5 No vote*

*6 Romeo and Juliet (1996)*

*7 Petes Dragon (1977) *

*8 Carrie(1976) *

Embarrassingly, my votes on 2, 4, and 7 are defaults, not having seen the other movie. I like the Scarlet Pimpernel story better, but that doesn't count; I hated Disney's massacre of Beauty and the Beast; and Scanners was interesting but unsatisfying, whereas Carrie works on a couple of levels.

One round that I thought of too late was gonna be Errol Flynn's Robin Hood vs. The Princess Bride, basically pitting my two all-time favorite swashbucklers against each other. I'm glad I didn't, given that Robin Hood isn't strictly fantasy.

Daniel


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

Round 4 Voting is close. I will tally the results. I am still thinking about what to do with this round though.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

Here are the results of Round 4

1. Sleeping Beauty (1959) defeated  Beauty and the Beast (1991) - 16-4
2. The Scarlet Pimpernel(1934) defeated Cyrano De Bergerac (1990) - 7-6-7
3. Nosferatu (1922) defeated Dracula (1931) - 11-9
4. The Breakfast Club (1985) defeated The Big Chill (1983) - 11-7-2
5. A Man Called Horse (1970) defeated Little Big Man (1970) - 8-5-7
6. West Side Story (1961) defeated Romeo and Juliet (1996) - 10-7-3
7. Pete's Dragon (1977) defeated Pufnstuf (1970) - 12-4-4
8. Carrie (1976) defeated Scanners (1981) - 12-7-1

I am throwing out 2, 4, 5, and 6 from the list of winners. They just don't fit in the theme of the contest. To make up the difference Rounds 5 and 6 will have 10 pairs of movies! Please stay with Horror, Science Fiction, or Fantasy movies! Thanks!   

Round 5 is Next!


----------



## Laurel (Feb 4, 2005)

Since it is between voting- Gomez this has been fun not just to see who votes what, but just what lists people come up with and seeing the reasons why some people choose as they do.

 Thanks!


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 4, 2005)

First, thanks to Gomez and everyone else involved in this! It's been a blast, so far!
I was thinking of doing a "Buffy-vivor" after this, where people vote on their favorite episodes of each season and then pit them against each other until we come up with a "penultimate" Buffy episode.

Next, a few quick notes on why I selected the films I did.. and it took me quite awhile to do so for some reason. (Of course, it could be because there's thousands of great movies to choose from!!)

I had a short set of simple criteria to fulfill when I thought of my list:
A) _Pick films people have seen._  Everyone before me has done an awesome job in picking acessible films, so I'm (hopefully!) continuing that trend.  Sure, as a cinephile, I could pick the most obscure/esoteric films I could think of, but where's the fun in that?  People are voting, and you can't vote on something you haven't seen before! 
B) _Pick a wide slection of movies._ I think (hope?) I accomplished this: there's some old, some new, some classic, some not-so-classics, some B+W, some color, some foreign, some domestic, in all 3 genres. (Yes, "Doctor Zhivago" can only tenously be described as fantasy, but it was the best possible match-up for it's partner.  Any other film I thought of would have been an uneven match at best.)
C) _Pick films that were interesting (but even) match-ups._ With one possible exception (anyone guess which?), I don't see any "blow-outs" happening, unless I'm very much mistaken.  
D) _Pick films I like._  While only a bare few are in my personal list of "Favorite Films", each of these are worth seeing and has _something_ to recommend seeing it.

So, without further ado, here are the candidates for Round 5.

*ROUND 5:
Clockwork Orange (1971) vs. Time Bandits (1981)
Dr. Strangelove (1964) vs. Doctor Zhivago (1965) 
Seventh Sign (1988) vs.the Seventh Seal(1957)
Beastmaster (1982) vs. Robocop (1987)
The Blob (1958) vs. Rebecca (1940)
Princess Bride (1987) vs. Labyrinth (1986)
Ghostbusters (1984) vs. Poltergeist (1982)
Batman (1989) vs. Superman II (1980)*


----------



## Jaws (Feb 4, 2005)

*5-1*

5-1

ROUND 5:
Clockwork Orange (1971)
Doctor Zhivago (1965)
Seventh Sign (1988)
Robocop (1987)
The Blob (1958)
Princess Bride (1987) vs. Labyrinth (1986) I love both movies but I have to pick Princess Bride by a finger.
Ghostbusters (1984)
Batman (1989)


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 4, 2005)

5-2
Time Bandits (1981)
Dr. Strangelove (1964) 
Seventh Sign (1988) 
Robocop (1987)
The Blob (1958) 
Labyrinth (1986)
Ghostbusters (1984) 
Batman (1989)


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 4, 2005)

Round 5-3

Time Bandits (1981)
Dr. Strangelove (1964) 
the Seventh Seal(1957)
Robocop (1987)
The Blob (1958)
Princess Bride (1987)
Ghostbusters (1984)
Superman II (1980)

For me, these were supremely easy choices.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Since it is between voting- Gomez this has been fun not just to see who votes what, but just what lists people come up with and seeing the reasons why some people choose as they do.
> 
> Thanks!




Thank you! I have really enjoyed it too.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

ROUND 5-4

1. *Clockwork Orange (1971)*  Man that was a close one.
2. *Dr. Strangelove (1964)* 
3. *The Seventh Seal(1957)*
4. *Robocop (1987)* Another close call. 
5. *Rebecca (1940)* While I loved the Blob as a kid, Rebecca is just a better movie.
6. *Princess Bride (1987)* Battle of the babes. I quote Prince Bride too much for it to lose. 
7. *Ghostbusters (1984)* _"Ray, when someone asks you if you are a god, you say YES!" _ 
8. *Batman (1989)*  Dang you beat me too it. Man this is a close one. Jack puts it over the edge though.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 4, 2005)

*Clockwork Orange (1971) -- *I liked this movie a lot, though I'll probably never watch it again.  I've seen Time Bandits twice, and hated it even more the second time.
*Dr. Strangelove (1964) *--although I've never seen Dr. Zhivago, it's hard for me to think of a comedy more brilliant than Strangelove, which I've seen many times and absolutely adore.
*Seventh Sign (1988) vs.the Seventh Seal(1957)--*no vote, given that I can't remember if I've even seen either, or if I have, what happened in it.
*Robocop (1987)--*a good, though not great, satire; I never saw Beastmaster, and doubt I ever will.
*The Blob (1958)*--what's Rebecca?  Never heard of it.
*Princess Bride (1987) --*Yeah, Bowie's hot hot hot in those pants, and the MC Escher scene was great, and muppets are wonderful.  But you can't beat The Princess Bride.
*Ghostbusters (1984) --*difficult choice, but I think Ghostbusters was more successful in making me laugh than Poltergeist was in scaring me.
*Batman (1989) --*I remember liking Batman a lot, whereas I remember thinking the second Superman kinda sucked.  But it's been over ten years since I've seen either.

Daniel


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> what's Rebecca?  Never heard of it.




Rebecca (1940) is the classic Hitchcock gothic thriller and a compelling mystery (and haunting ghost story) about a tortured romance. It starred Laurence Olivier and Joan Fontaine.

This black and white film received eleven Academy Award nominations - and won for the nominated director his first and only Best Picture Oscar, beating out strong competition in 1940 from The Grapes of Wrath, The Great Dictator, The Philadelphia Story, and Hitchcock's own Foreign Correspondent. The film also won an Academy Award for Cinematography (George Barnes), and was nominated in nine other categories, including Best Actor (Olivier), Best Actress (Fontaine), Best Supporting Actress (Judith Anderson with her sole career nomination), Best Director (Hitchcock's first nomination in this category), Best Screenplay, Best B/W Interior Decoration, Best Original Score (Franz Waxman), Best Film Editing, and Best Special Effects.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, Gomez.
Color me impressed.    

So far, some match-ups are what I expected, others are surprising me.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 4, 2005)

*5-7*

Another good list! 


1. Clockwork Orange (1971) -had to see it more then once to like it though
2. Doctor Zhivago (1965)
3. Seventh Sign (1988) -though actually not a huge fan of either one
4. Beastmaster (1982) -the weasels did it for me 
5. Rebecca (1940) -by the master
6. Princess Bride (1987)- David Bowe in tights... um no.  Close though since I was one who traded up my VHS tapes to DVD's when they came out 
7. Ghostbuster (1984)
8. Batman (1989) -May have changed if it wasn't the second Superman


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 4, 2005)

More great choices.

1) Time Bandits - Return the map!
2) Dr. Stangelove
3) Seventh Sign
4) Robocop - oh, but Tanya Roberts in Beastmaster...no, Robocop
5) Pass
6) Princess Bride - vote for another choice? Inconceivable!
7) Ghostbusters - this one was my toughest choice
8) Batman


----------



## Greylock (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Time Bandits (1981)
2. Dr. Strangelove (1964) 
3. The Seventh Seal(1957)
4. Robocop (1987)
5. Rebecca (1940)
6. Princess Bride (1987) 
7. Poltergeist (1982)
8. Batman (1989) 

There ya go...


----------



## Felix (Feb 4, 2005)

5-10, Winners in *Bold*

Clockwork Orange (1971) vs. *Time Bandits (1981)*
*Dr. Strangelove (1964)* vs. Doctor Zhivago (1965)
Seventh Sign (1988) vs.the *Seventh Seal(1957)*
*Beastmaster (1982)* vs. Robocop (1987)
*The Blob (1958)* vs. Rebecca (1940)
*Princess Bride (1987)* vs. Labyrinth (1986)
*Ghostbusters (1984)* vs. Poltergeist (1982)
*Batman (1989)* vs. Superman II (1980)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

Felix's votes were number 9 not 10.   

Back to the voting!


----------



## WaterMonk (Feb 4, 2005)

ROUND 5:
Time Bandits (1981) – Tough decision, but went with this one since I’ve worn out two copies on VHS of this movie already.
Dr. Strangelove (1964) – Can’t vote against Peter Sellers
Seventh Sign (1988) – Demi and Biehn! Biehn is such the genre actor for us, although the other film was pretty good.
Beastmaster (1982) – Tanya, Tanya. So? Was Dar (Marc Singer) a specialized Druid or Ranger?
The Blob (1958) – Steve McQueen, how can there be competition?
Labyrinth (1986) – Jennifer Connelly! I still have this soundtrack on cassette somewhere.
Ghostbusters (1984) – My all-time favorite comedy as well.
Batman (1989) – Keaton, Burton, Nicholson, Palance & "Colt .45" Williams. Iconic acting and directing at its best


----------



## Wombat (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay, some tough choices...

Clockwork Orange (1971) vs. Time Bandits (1981) -- I love 'em both, for very, very different reasons.  Very tough.  Ultimately, I'll go with Baby Alex, but it is a close thing...
Dr. Strangelove (1964) vs. Doctor Zhivago (1965) -- This is a contest?  YAHOOOOO!!!!!
Seventh Sign (1988) vs.the Seventh Seal(1957) -- Another easy one for me.  Chess over questionable books.  
Beastmaster (1982) vs. Robocop (1987) -- oh ugh.  Not really a fan of either, but of the two, gimme the cop
The Blob (1958) vs. Rebecca (1940) -- Odd pairing, but I'll go Hitchcock.  
Princess Bride (1987) vs. Labyrinth (1986) -- AGH!  Unfair!  Two great films!  **sigh**  I give it to Inigo...  
Ghostbusters (1984) vs. Poltergeist (1982) -- And the flowers are _still _standing!  Not even a question.
Batman (1989) vs. Superman II (1980) -- Again, no problems.  I go with Batty.  

This had several odd pairing, definitely.  And two more films have to go from my list now...  Round Six will be ... interesting.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 4, 2005)

ROUND 5:
Time Bandits (1981)
Dr. Strangelove (1964) 
Seventh Sign (1988)
Robocop (1987)
Rebecca (1940)
Princess Bride (1987)
Ghostbusters (1984)
Superman II (1980)


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 4, 2005)

OK, I'm not gonna label this, but I'm still gonna cast my votes, just so people can see. (Gomez, you can count these in the tally or not: your call!!)

1) Clockwork Orange or Time Bandits?
Gotta go with *Time Bandits*: jsut madcap silliness, and I'm a die-hard fan of Terry Gilliam.

2) Dr. Strangelove or Doctor Zhivago?
No question: *Doctor Zhivago*.  One of my favorite films of all time.  Everything about this film is memorable.. From the haunting score, to the inventive usages of color, to the the setting (who doesn't rememebr the ice-covered datcha?), to Julie Christies amazing performance....

3)Seventh Sign vs. Seventh Seal?
Sure, Seventh Sign has Michael Biehn, but *Seventh Seal* was (and still is) a groundbreaking film in so many respects...

4)Beastmaster vs. RoboCop?
RoboCop was a great satire, and a decent action flick, but I'm gonna go with the cheese-tacular goodness that is Marc Singer and *Beastmaster*.

5)Blob vs. Rebecca?
Tough call: I'm gonna go with *Rebecca*, even though it's not my favorite Hitchcock film.

6)Princess Bride vs. Labyrinth?
Another toughie, but I'm giving the edge to *Labyrinth*. It's a movie I can watch over and over... A young Jennifer Connolly, David Bowie singing, and Muppets? C'mon, people! I'm not made of stone here.

7)Ghostbusters vs. Poltergeist
I'm gonna go with the concensus, and say *Ghostbusters.*: if I'd thought about it more, I might've paired it with "Gremlins" instead.    

8)Batman vs. Superman II.
I'm kinda surprised at peoples votes on this. Not even nostalgia votes for Christopher Reeves on this one, huh?  *Superman II* had memorable villians (Terrence Stamp was the bomb in this movie! If I ever make a movie he will be in it, and be the ultimate bad-ass!!)
Also, we can still rememebr and use quotes from this film!  "Kneel, son of Jor-El! Kneel before Zod!"


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 4, 2005)

5-??

Clockwork Orange (1971) vs. Time Bandits (1981)
Dr. Strangelove (1964) vs. Doctor Zhivago (1965) - maybe I'm mis remembering but how does Dr Z. fit? 
Seventh Sign (1988) vs.the Seventh Seal(1957) - Never saw the Seventh Seal
Beastmaster (1982) vs. Robocop (1987)
The Blob (1958) vs. Rebecca (1940) - Never saw Rebecca
Princess Bride (1987) vs. Labyrinth (1986) - As much as I like the Princess Bride, there are number of elements of Labyrinth I like more
Ghostbusters (1984) vs. Poltergeist (1982)
Batman (1989) vs. Superman II (1980) - you'd have to pair any of the superman movies with a real dog (say Superman 4) for me to choose it over anything else.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 4, 2005)

Round 5-15 (I think)

Clockwork Orange (1971) 
Dr. Strangelove (1964) 
The Seventh Seal(1957)
Robocop (1987)
The Blob (1958)
Princess Bride (1987)
Poltergeist (1982)
Superman II (1980)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 4, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Rebecca (1940) is the classic Hitchcock gothic thriller and a compelling mystery (and haunting ghost story) about a tortured romance.




Well, I disagree.  I don't think it fits the criteria at all, so that's why I didn't vote for it.


Spoiler



There's no ghost in the film.  It's the memory of Rebecca, especially as kept alive by Mrs. Danvers, that causes all the grief for "the new Mrs. DeWinter."  The big twist is nice, but it's all rather mundane in the supernatural sense--no fantasy or horror here.



I also don't think Dr. Zhivago really fits the criteria, but I've never seen the whole thing so it was doubly easy to vote against.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 4, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> Seventh Sign (1988) vs.the Seventh Seal(1957) - Never saw the Seventh Seal




You really owe it to yourself to see it.  I just saw it about two years ago, and it's a great movie.  I know the stereotype of Bergman is "artsy-fartsy despair" but *The Seventh Seal* is much more than that.  Heck, now I want to see it again.  Maybe I should just buy the durn dvd.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 4, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Rebecca (1940) is the classic Hitchcock gothic thriller and a compelling mystery (and haunting ghost story) about a tortured romance. It starred Laurence Olivier and Joan Fontaine.




Yeah, I googled right after posting that and learned a bit about it; now that I'm linking it to Hitchcock, I remember seeing it at the video store.  Hitchcock's pretty uneven for me:  there's _Dial M for Murder _and _North by Northwest_, which I loved, and then there's _Topaz_ and _Notorious_, both of which frankly bored me.  Next time I'm in a Hitchcock mood, though, I'll check out the one he named after my sister .

Daniel


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

I guess there are no rule against voting on your own movies. I will let it stand. 

Now I see why you put in _Doctor Zhivago_. One of your favorite movies!    It really does not have a place in this game but I don't think it will make it past this round anyway.  

As for _Rebecca_, it at least has a ghost in the story? Correct? Though, I agree that it only marginally fits the criteria at best.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

We have had 15 voters so far in this round. 5 more to go!


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm disappointed about Doctor Z.: I thought it would do much better.    
Ah, well, such is life. 

And Rebecca? Yeah, I would (nominally) classify it as a horror film; if I re-thought about it, I might have paried it up with "The Birds", or maybe "Psycho" instead.  

Again, I just tried to make pairings that made sense out of movies people have seen. (Or will see after this polling is over!!)

Again, I'm a little surprised at some of the results overall, though.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Yeah, I googled right after posting that and learned a bit about it; now that I'm linking it to Hitchcock, I remember seeing it at the video store.  Hitchcock's pretty uneven for me:  there's _Dial M for Murder _and _North by Northwest_, which I loved, and then there's _Topaz_ and _Notorious_, both of which frankly bored me.  Next time I'm in a Hitchcock mood, though, I'll check out the one he named after my sister .
> 
> Daniel




I really liked _Notorious_. You cannot go wrong with Grant, Bergman, and South American Nazis! I think _Rear Window_ is my favorite Hitchcock though. That and _The 39 Steps_, _Lifeboat_, and _North by Northwest_. Though it is hard to pick. Hitchcock did so many great movies.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 4, 2005)

I like to say that _Dial M for Murder_ has the plot of an intricate, brainy thriller, all in its first act.  And enough plot for another intricate, brainy thriller in the second, and again in the third.  It's triple the twisty plotting for your pleasure!  Great stuff.

Daniel


----------



## shady (Feb 4, 2005)

Clockwork Orange (1971) vs. Time Bandits (1981)
Time Bandits, though I have no real love for it. I think CO is way overrated. 

 Dr. Strangelove (1964) vs. Doctor Zhivago (1965) 
Strangelove. DZ is another overrated film, apart from the music. Factlet: the war room is IBM Havant (near Portsmouth, Hampshire, although the location is no longer part of IBM) and the extras were IBM personnel.

 Seventh Sign (1988) vs.the Seventh Seal(1957)
Seventh Seal. A classic.

 Beastmaster (1982) vs. Robocop (1987)
Robocop.

 The Blob (1958) vs. Rebecca (1940)
Rebecca. 

 Princess Bride (1987) vs. Labyrinth (1986)
Princess Bride is a better film, but again not a favourite.

 Ghostbusters (1984) vs. Poltergeist (1982)
Sigh. Poltergeist. Dan Ackroyd cannot act. For toffee.

 Batman (1989) vs. Superman II (1980)
Superman II ... best of the Superman movies. I didn't really like any of the Batman films.


----------



## ddvmor (Feb 4, 2005)

Clockwork Orange (1971)
Dr. Strangelove (1964)
Seventh Sign (1988)
Robocop (1987)
Rebecca (1940)
Labyrinth (1986)
Ghostbusters (1984)
Batman (1989)


----------



## shady (Feb 4, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I really liked _Notorious_. You cannot go wrong with Grant, Bergman, and South American Nazis! I think _Rear Window_ is my favorite Hitchcock though. That and _The 39 Steps_, _Lifeboat_, and _North by Northwest_. Though it is hard to pick. Hitchcock did so many great movies.




North by Northwest, Rear Window and Vertigo (watch it several times, it's a different movie each time). But then you leave out Psycho, the Birds, Shadow of a Doubt, Strangers on a Train, the Man Who Knew Too Much, etc etc. 

Relatively few duds - Marnie, To Catch a Thief, Frenzy. And some very minor tricky stuff like Rope (too stagey), the Trouble with Harry (too comedy).

Catch the good ones on the big screen as they were meant to be seen, though.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 4, 2005)

Are we allowed to edit if we've had time to think more about a certain pairing?


----------



## Krieg (Feb 4, 2005)

5-18
Time Bandits (1981) - Orange is probably the better film, but Gilliam is my favorite.
Dr. Strangelove (1964) - Among the all time bests. 
The Seventh Seal(1957) - The more thought provoking of the two.
Robocop (1987) - Robocop is the more original of the two.
The Blob (1958) - By default, have never seen Rebecca.
Princess Bride (1987) - Your blowout perhaps?
Poltergeist (1982) - Damn you for making me choose! 
Superman II (1980) - None of the Batman films have done much for me.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 5, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> Are we allowed to edit if we've had time to think more about a certain pairing?




You can edit until I say the voting is closed.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks - Off to Edit


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 5, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> As for _Rebecca_, it at least has a ghost in the story? Correct?




No, it doesn't.  It's a great film and I really like it, but it's just a gothic romance.


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 5, 2005)

*Ack! Tough choices!*

5-19
1. A Clockwork Orange ("as clear as an azure sky")
2. Dr. Strangelove ("...but you'll have to answer to the Coca-Cola company")
3. The Seventh Seal ("229")
4. Robocop ("I like it!")
5. Rebecca ("Bring me a chocolate.")
6. The Princess Bride ("He's only mostly dead!")
7. Poltergeist ("You knew!")
8. Superman II ("KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!")


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 5, 2005)

New to the thread, here goes...
5-20
Time Bandits (1981) (just because I haven't seen A Clockwork Orange...)
Dr. Strangelove (1964)
The Seventh Seal (1957) (Yay! Death!)
Robocop (1987)
The Blob (1958) (although I don't see the connection to Rebecca...)
Princess Bride (1987) (no contest)
Ghostbusters (1984) 
Batman (1989) 

Demiurge out.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok Voting for round 5 is closed. 

Results in a few.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 5, 2005)

Round 5 Results

ROUND 5:
1. Time Bandits (1981) defeats Clockwork Orange (1971)  13-8
2. Dr. Strangelove (1964) defeats Doctor Zhivago (1965)  17-3
3. The Seventh Seal(1957) defeats Seventh Sign (1988) 11-7-2
4. Robocop (1987) defeats Beastmaster (1982) 16-4
5. Rebecca (1940) defeats The Blob (1958) 10-9-1
6. Princess Bride (1987) defeats Labyrinth (1986) 15-5
7. Ghostbusters (1984) defeats Poltergeist (1982) 15-5
8. Batman (1989) defeats Superman II (1980) 13-7


----------



## Wombat (Feb 5, 2005)

Friday night was fun, so just now you get the all-amazing...

*ROUND SIX

1.  The Mask of Zorro (1998) vs. The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) 

2.  Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) vs. Three Musketeers (Disney version 1993) 

3.  Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) vs. Excalibur (1981) 

4.  First Knight (1995) vs. Camelot (1967) 

5.  Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) vs. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989) 

6.  Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924) vs. Phantom of the Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber version 2004)

7.  High Plains Drifter (1973) vs. Pale Rider (1985)

8.  Hellboy (2004) vs. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension (1984)

9.  Little Shop of Horrors (1980) vs. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)

10.  “Manos”, the Hands of Fate (1966) vs. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)

EXTRA CREDIT!

(fun, but inappropriate)

11.  Heathers (1989) vs. Repo Man (1984) 

(fun, inappropriate, and tolerably obscure…)

12.  Highway 61 (1991) vs. Cold Feet (1989) 
*

I tried to stay within the guidelines, but I may have fudge a bit here and there -- obviously the Extra Credit ones don't count that way!


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Round 6-1*

1. The Mask of Zorro (1998) - I personally liked this movie alot; I liked both, but I liked this one more, probably because of it being more in my generation.

2. Three Musketeers (1993) - Guilty pleasure, I was young... I still know all the words to the song... 

3. Excalibur (1981) - I love both movies, but there is no comparison to Excalibur.

4. Abstain - I haven't seen Camelot... and I can't vote for First Knight... 

5. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) - Last Crusade was good... but this was better. 

6. Abstain - I hate _Phantom_ in all its incarnations.  I hate it with a passion that rivals the heat of the stars of a thousand galaxies.

7. High Plains Drifter (1973) - Pale Rider has a too much a family feel for me.  Whipping people to death in a fiery mess ROCKS.

8. Abstain - Have not seen either.

9. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) - I love both movies, but because I've the urge to watch RHPS more than LSOH more often, I'll say Rocky... 

10. Abstain - I've heard of both, but never seen either.  Isn't Manos in the running for the worst movie of all time?  At least at IMDB it is the worst movie...


----------



## Wombat (Feb 5, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> 10. Abstain - I've heard of both, but never seen either.  Isn't Manos in the running for the worst movie of all time?  At least at IMDB it is the worst movie...




Yeah, both of them have been billed The Worst of the Worst at one point or another -- thus the head-to-head matchup


----------



## Tanager (Feb 5, 2005)

1. The Mask of Zorro, but only by a hair

2. Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973)
3. Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) vs. Excalibur (1981) a tough one, but I think I have to go with *Monty Python*.

4. Abstention, haven't seen either

5. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) , hands down, no contest.

6. Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924) vs. Phantom of the Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber version 2004), Okay I guess this one's an abstention, I haven't seen the 2004 version, although I'm pretty sure I'd go with Lon Chaney anyhow.

7. Pale Rider (1985), loved this one

8. Hellboy (2004) vs. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension (1984), hmm making this tough aren't you, I loved both of these, but I'll nod towards *Hellboy* due to budget and higher production values

9. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975), no contest

10. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)

EXTRA CREDIT!

11. Heathers (1989) vs. Repo Man (1984) , man you enjoy making my life difficult? Nod has to go to *Heathers* though, "Heather why are you such a B    ch" "Because I can be".

12. Highway 61 (1991) , can't pass up 'Howling at the Moon' by the Ramones


----------



## Krieg (Feb 5, 2005)

6-3

*

1.  The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) 

2.  Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) 

3.  Excalibur (1981) 

4.  Camelot (1967) 

5.  Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 

6.  Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924) 

7.  High Plains Drifter (1973) 

8.  Hellboy (2004) 

*

7 & 8 were the only ones that were close in my mind.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 5, 2005)

6-4

1. The Mask of Zorro (1998) vs. The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)

2. Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) vs. Three Musketeers (Disney version 1993) 

3. Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) vs. Excalibur (1981) - Not really comparable - one is a comedy with the trappings of fantasy, the other is straight fantasy with humorous bits.

4. First Knight (1995) vs. Camelot (1967) 

5. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) vs. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989) 

6. Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924) vs. Phantom of the Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber version 2004) - haven't seen the 2004 version

7. High Plains Drifter (1973) vs. Pale Rider (1985)

8. Hellboy (2004) vs. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension (1984) - again not really comparable, for basically the same reason as above.

9. Little Shop of Horrors (1980) vs. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) - OK, this one is really difficult, Tim Curry give RHPS an edge tho.

10. “Manos”, the Hands of Fate (1966) vs. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959) - gotta love Bela


----------



## Greylock (Feb 5, 2005)

Decent list...

1. The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) 
2. Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) 
3. Excalibur (1981) 
4. Camelot (1967) 
5. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989) 
6. Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924) 
7. High Plains Drifter (1973)
8. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension (1984)
9. Little Shop of Horrors (1980) vs. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) - Draw
10. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)

EXTRA CREDIT!

(fun, but inappropriate)

11. Repo Man (1984) - I blame society.
12. Highway 61 (1991) vs. Cold Feet (1989) - Ya got me there. Haven't seen either.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 5, 2005)

*6-6*

1. Robin Hood
2. Three Musketeers (1973)
3. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
4. Camelot
5. Indiana Jones and the last Crusade
6. Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version)
7. Pale Rider
8. - haven't seen either
9. Rocky Horror Picture Show
10. Plan 9 from Outer Space
11. Repo Man
12. - haven't seen either


----------



## Jaws (Feb 5, 2005)

*6-7*

6-7

1. The Mask of Zorro (1998)
2. Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973)
3. Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975)

4. First Knight (1995) vs. Camelot (1967) I enjoyed First Knight but we are talking Harris here.

5. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
6. Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924) vs. Phantom of the Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber version 2004) Didn't see the latest version.

7. High Plains Drifter (1973) vs. Pale Rider (1985) These are a tie. Both good.

8. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension (1984)

9. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) It wins because of the Saturday midnight showings at the Oriental.

10. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)

EXTRA CREDIT!

(fun, but inappropriate)

11. Heathers (1989)

(fun, inappropriate, and tolerably obscure…)

12. Highway 61 (1991) vs. Cold Feet (1989) I haven't seen either.


Peace and smiles  

j.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 5, 2005)

Jaws said:
			
		

> 9. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) It wins because of the Saturday midnight showings at the Oriental.




Man, I miss the Oriental. Used to live on Park just north of there. One of the GREATEST  neighborhoods I ever had the pleasure of residing in.


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 5, 2005)

Round 6-8

1. The Adventures of Robin Hood
2. The Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version) - arguably one of the most entertaining movies around.
3. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
4. Camelot (let's see--Richard Harris vs. Richard Gere)
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark
6. Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version)
7. High Plains Drifter
8. Hellboy (first time I was pleasantly surprised by a movie adaptation in a long time)
9. Little Shop of Horrors
10. Plan 9 From Outer Space
11. OK, making me choose between these 2 is akin to asking "which of your grandmothers will you sacrifice?"  I'll go with Heathers
12. No opinion (haven't seen either)


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 5, 2005)

6-8

1. The Mask of Zorro (1998) 
2. Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) 
3. Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
4. Camelot (1967) (did not like First Knight)
5. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) (the first is still the best
6. Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924) (have to support the classics)
7. High Plains Drifter (1973) vs. Pale Rider (1985) abstain
8. Hellboy (2004) (this one was tough, but Hellboy was really good...)
9. Little Shop of Horrors (1980) 
10. "Manos", Hands of Fate, to use its original, equally stupid, title. You see, Plan Nine has redeeming qualities. Manos does not, so it is the superior terrible movie.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 5, 2005)

6-9

1. The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)

2. Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) 

3. Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 

4. ?

5. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 

6. Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924) - Saw the new one and liked it as a film, but I'm not a fan of the music, so I have to go with the silent version, which is a great film. 

7. ?

8. Hellboy (2004) 

9. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) 

10. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)

EXTRA CREDIT!

(fun, but inappropriate)

11. Heathers (1989)

(fun, inappropriate, and tolerably obscure…)

12. ?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 5, 2005)

ROUND 6-10

1. The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) I have to go with the classic.

2. Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) - No contest. It and Four Mustketeers are *THE* Mustketeer movies! 

3.  Excalibur (1981) - Very hard but I have to give Excalibur the edge. 

4. Pass. Have not seen either. 

5. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) - I just have to give the orginal the edge. Tough Choice. 

6. Pass. Have not seen either. 

7. High Plains Drifter (1973) 

8. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension (1984) - "Laugh while you can, monkey-boy."

9.  Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)

10.  Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959) - Ed Wood! nuff said.

EXTRA CREDIT!

(fun, but inappropriate)

11. Heathers (1989) 

(fun, inappropriate, and tolerably obscure…)

12. Pass? I haven't even heard of them before!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 5, 2005)

Round 6-11

1. The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
2. Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) 
3. Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
4. didn't see FK, so no vote
5. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
6. Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924)
7. no comment
8. Hellboy (2004) 
9. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) (sorry Little Shop, but the bastardized ending ruins it)
10. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)

EXTRA CREDIT!

(fun, but inappropriate)

11. Repo Man (1984)

(fun, inappropriate, and tolerably obscure…)

12. never heard of either one.


----------



## shady (Feb 6, 2005)

1.  The Mask of Zorro (1998) vs. The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) 
Robin Hood. The former is a good synthetic version of the latter, but it's still synthetic.

 2.  Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) vs. Three Musketeers (Disney version 1993) 
The Lester version.

 3.  Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) vs. Excalibur (1981) 
Sigh. I'm going to go with Excalibur, probably alone.

 4.  First Knight (1995) vs. Camelot (1967) 
Camelot

 5.  Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) vs. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989) 
Raiders. By a long way

 6.  Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924) vs. Phantom of the Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber version 2004)
Ha! Lon Chaney.

 7.  High Plains Drifter (1973) vs. Pale Rider (1985)
Pale Rider is a far better film than HPD.

 8.  Hellboy (2004) vs. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension (1984)
Hellboy, though I like Buckaroo. I thought Hellboy was an excellently executed comic book movie.

 9.  Little Shop of Horrors (1980) vs. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
And Little Shop was an excellently executed musical, much underrated.

 10.  “Manos”, the Hands of Fate (1966) vs. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)
Gah. Neither.

 EXTRA CREDIT!

 (fun, but inappropriate)

 11.  Heathers (1989) vs. Repo Man (1984) 
Heathers but only just.

 (fun, inappropriate, and tolerably obscure…)

 12.  Highway 61 (1991) vs. Cold Feet (1989) 
Me no vote.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll vote tomorrow--but all y'all need to go out tonight and get Highway 61.  A brief teaser:

The devil is out of money, so he goes to play Bingo at a small-town church bingo day.  Of course, he wins big, and as he leaves, someone mutters, "Cheater!" at him. He stops, turns around, sneers, and says,

"Lady.  You can't *cheat* at bingo.  

"If you could, I would.  But you can't.

"I'm just lucky.

"*Lucky to end up in a town full of losers.*"

And then walks out the door.

It is another of my favorite movies.

Daniel


----------



## Wombat (Feb 6, 2005)

Pielorinho knows the film  

As far as I am concerned, it's all about the chicken dinner


----------



## Templetroll (Feb 6, 2005)

*ROUND SIX

1.  The Mask of Zorro (1998)  "He was... vigorous."

2.  Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973)  This was funnier and sadder than the later version, more like life.

3.  Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975)  Without this movie half the chat at gaming tables would not exist.  That's not necessarily a bad thing, mind you.

4.   Camelot (1967) Not perfect, but the better of the two.

5.  Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) vs. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)   Nope, can't choose.  both superb, I'll watch them again anytime.

6.  Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924)  Silent can be sooo cool.

7.  High Plains Drifter (1973) excellent ambiguity about it.

8.  The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension (1984)  "No matter where you are, there you go."  Getting someone's opinion about this movie can help you decide if you will agree on almost any movie.

9.  Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)  "Don't dream it, be it."  Words of wisdom.

10.  Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)  Ed Wood to win!

EXTRA CREDIT!

heard of, never saw, no comments.*


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 6, 2005)

1. The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) 

2.  Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) 

3.  Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 

4.  First Knight (1995) 

5.  Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 

6.  Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924) 

7.   Pale Rider (1985)

8.   The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension (1984)

9.  Little Shop of Horrors (1980) vs. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
- love both won't choose

10.   Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)

(so how are 1,2,4,7 different to Cyrano vs Pimpernel?)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 6, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> (so how are 1,2,4,7 different to Cyrano vs Pimpernel?)




You do have a point there. Hummmm


----------



## ddvmor (Feb 7, 2005)

1. The Mask of Zorro (1998) 

2. Three Musketeers (Disney version 1993) 

3. Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) - is there a better movie on the planet? Just don't put it up against _The Life of Brian_, or my brain may implode.

4. Camelot (1967) - I haven't seen it, but it just _has _to better the First Knight

5. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989) ... argh ... what sort of sadist makes a man choose between these two ... just can't decide ... no, wait ... "we named the _dog _Indiana" gets it!

6. Phantom of the Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber version 2004)

7. Pale Rider (1985)

8. Hellboy (2004)

9. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)

10. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)

Haven't seen any of the extra credit movies.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 7, 2005)

So five more votes till next round (shows how few people post on sunday - though I suppose there was something else happening in the US yesterday, something to do with a bowl as I recall).


----------



## Berandor (Feb 7, 2005)

Round six already? I'll prepare mine for tomorrow, then.

1. The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) 

2. Three Musketeers (Disney version 1993): Sorry, but I like that film. I don't know why, but I do. Maybe it's Porthos (the Pirate).

3. Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975)

4. Camelot (1967): First Knight sucks really hard. Really, really hard. Despite a great choice for Arthur.

5. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981): Both cool movies, but one wouldn't exist without the other. The First one all the way.

6. Phantom of the Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber version 2004)

7. High Plains Drifter (1973)

8. Hellboy (2004)

9. Little Shop of Horrors (1980)

10. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)

EXTRA CREDIT!

(fun, but inappropriate)

11. Repo Man (1984) 

(fun, inappropriate, and tolerably obscure?)

Never seen 12.

Shouldn't it be only 8 movies? I gotta read the thread...


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 7, 2005)

*Round 6-17*

*Three Musketeers (1973)*
*Excalibur (1981)*
*Camelot (1967)*
*Raiders*
*Phantom (1924)*
*Pale Rider (1985)*
*Bucaroo Banzai (1984)*
Oooh. Toughie: in high-school, I would have gone for Rocky.  Now, I'm going with *Little Shop*.
*Manos*, hands down. (Get it? _Get it_?)


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 7, 2005)

*ROUND SIX*

*1. The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) *is THE quintessential swashbuckler.  Y'all choosing the fluffy-but-forgettable _Mask of Zorro_ are just crazy.  Crazy, I say! 

*2. Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) *Can you believe I've not seen either one?  Actually, that's not quite true:  I saw enough of the later Disney version to decide I didn't like it and turned it off; thus my vote for the one I haven't seen.  Betcha the book's way better, though.

*3. Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975).  *It may not be the better movie, but it's far closer to my heart, as my introduction to Monty Python when I was ten and at an all-night slumber party (where I also got my first introduction to Zelda).

*4. Camelot (1967) *is another vote by default, not having seen _First Knight_.

*5. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981).  *The Crusade movie was good, but c'mon.  If Errol Flynn's Robin Hood is the quintessential swashbuckler, Indy & the Raiders is the quintessential pulp action.

*6. Phantom of the Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber version 2004) *Yet another default, not having seen either, but I quite like the soundtrack, and have seen Webber's version on Broadway.  It's not my favorite story, but you just can't beat that ominous organ.

*7. High Plains Drifter (1973) vs. Pale Rider (1985)--*No vote, since I can't say anything at all about either.

*8. Hellboy (2004)   *Oy.  Haven't seen Buckaroo (I know, I know, I keep meaning to!), so I gotta vote Hellboy, even though I found it ultimately unsatisfying.  But it had enough good stuff in it that I won't vote against it by default.

*9. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)* Hey, isn't it supposed to be eight movies per round?  Anyway, fantastic stuff!

*10. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)  *Gotta love me some Ed Wood.

*EXTRA CREDIT!*

*(fun, but inappropriate)*

*11. Heathers (1989) vs. Repo Man (1984) *Heathers.  Repo Man just never did it for me.

*12. Highway 61 (1991) vs. Cold Feet (1989) *Never saw the latter, but the former--well, you know how I feel about the former .


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 7, 2005)

6-20 (since there are two 6-8's):

1) The Mask of Zorro (1998)
2) Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973)
3) Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975)
4) Camelot (1967) 
5) Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
6) Phantom of the Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber version 2004)
7) ?
8) Hellboy (2004)
9) Little Shop of Horrors (1980)
10) ?


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 7, 2005)

Good round 6 completes - just need to wait for Gomez to tally the votes before no 7 comes along.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 7, 2005)

I know it's too late, but I love to vote 

1. Mask of Zorro (1998)
2. Three Musketeers (1973) -been awhile, but remeber being more impressed then Disney recently
3. Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) -as if I could vote otherwise
4. Camelot (1967)
5. IJ & the Last Crusade (1989)- one I can watch over and over and over again and have 
6. Phantom of the Opera (2004)
7. Pale Rider (1985)
8. Hellboy (2004) -Just saw this last night actually
9. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) -actually more complex a vote then I thought
10. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)

Extra Credit
11. Heathers (1989)
12. wow..... can't vote on this one!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 7, 2005)

Votings closed. Results in a minute.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 7, 2005)

1.  The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)  (One of my favorite movies of all time; blew away it's competitor here.)

2.  Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973)  (another of my favorite movies of all time; not even close.)

3.  Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975)  (Thought Excalibur was pretty goofy, actually.)

4.  Camelot (1967) (blegh, didn't particularly like either.  At least Camelot had better songs...)

5.  Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)  (Another of my favorite movies of all time.  Not to fond of the retroactive retitling, though.)

6.  Phantom of the Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber version 2004)  

7.  Pale Rider (1985)

8.  Hellboy (2004)

9.  Little Shop of Horrors (1980) (Didn't particularly like either, but at least I don't loathe Little Shop of Horrors like I do Rocky Horror Picture Show.)

10.  “Manos”, the Hands of Fate (1966)       (We're supposed to pick movies we like, right?  Lots of options in this category were more like "which of the two do I hate least?" while others, ironically, pitted some of my favorite movies ever against weak competition.)

EDIT:  Whoops!  Didn't notice I was too late.

Oh well, I'll leave the post up anyway.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 7, 2005)

*Round Six Results*

1. The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) defeats The Mask of Zorro (1998)  11-8-1

2. Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) defeats Three Musketeers (Disney version 1993) 17-3

3. Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) defeats Excalibur (1981)  14-6

4. Camelot (1967) defeats First Knight (1995)  14-1-5

5. Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) defeats Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989) 16-3-1

6. Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney version 1924) defeats Phantom of the Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber version 2004)  12-4-4

7. High Plains Drifter (1973) defeats Pale Rider (1985)  9-6-5

8. Hellboy (2004) defeats The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension (1984)  11-7-2

9. Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) defeats Little Shop of Horrors (1980)  11-6-3

10. Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959) defeats “Manos”, the Hands of Fate (1966)  14-2-4

EXTRA CREDIT!


11. Heathers (1989) defeats Repo Man (1984) 7-4-9

12. Highway 61 (1991) defeats Cold Feet (1989)  1-0-19


Now. I few things about this round. I threw out a few movies from Tonguez list because they where not in the theme of the contest. I am going to have to again in this list. While Zorro, Robin Hood, and the Musketeers moves where great swashbuckling fun, I cannot let them in for the same reason. High Plains Drifter and Pale Rider both have supernatural elements so I am letting them in. Please stay with the theme. I know you have favorite movies and I love Zorro, Robin Hood, and The Three Musketeers myself but watch it!


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 7, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> 12. Highway 61 (1991) defeats Cold Feet (1989) 1-0-19




Woohoo!  Another shutout!  In yo face, Cold Feet!

Daniel


----------



## Krieg (Feb 7, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Round Six Results*
> Now. I few things about this round. I threw out a few movies from Tonguez list because they where not in the theme of the contest. I am going to have to again in this list. While Zorro, Robin Hood, and the Musketeers moves where great swashbuckling fun, I cannot let them in for the same reason. High Plains Drifter and Pale Rider both have supernatural elements so I am letting them in. Please stay with the theme. I know you have favorite movies and I love Zorro, Robin Hood, and The Three Musketeers myself but watch it!




What are you going to do to replace the the movies dropped in order to keep the brackets even?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 7, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> What are you going to do to replace the the movies dropped in order to keep the brackets even?





Since he posted 10 matches we still got 8 from that round. But we are still 4 movies short at the moment. I will make up any movies needed by adding matches to round 8.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmmm, given the guidelines as interpreted, then, I would also suggest dropping the Phantom of the Opera matchup -- there are absolutely no supernatural, science fiction, or magical elements to those films, only a disfigured man.  At that point these movies should not count, if swashbucklers do not count.

And the reason I put in 10 match-ups was simply because we had seemed to be "down" a few due to earlier removals.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 7, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  Another shutout!  In yo face, Cold Feet!
> 
> Daniel




Actually, Dan, I highly recommend you find and watch Cold Feet, if you have not done so already.  This probably has Tom Waits best on-screen role, as a hitman who wants to be an office executive.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 7, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Hmmm, given the guidelines as interpreted, then, I would also suggest dropping the Phantom of the Opera matchup -- there are absolutely no supernatural, science fiction, or magical elements to those films, only a disfigured man.  At that point these movies should not count, if swashbucklers do not count.
> 
> And the reason I put in 10 match-ups was simply because we had seemed to be "down" a few due to earlier removals.




I disagree - there is something supernatural about it... there has to be, to explain why so many people actually like it!


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 7, 2005)

Oooh, Tom Waits...okay, I'll watch it.

If it matters, I'd advocate being pretty generous in the guideline interpretation.  Robin Hood is a mythic legend as much as King Arthur is, and is arguably fantastic in that sense.  Phantom of the Opera revolves around a situation in which people believe, incorrectly, that a phantom stalks an operahouse (sorry for the spoiler!).  Zorro is another legendary figure--not as mythic as Robin Hood or Arthur, but still could squeak into the competition via the "tale of a legend" aspect.

In fact, given the tremendous crossovers between swashbucklers and fantasy, it might be better to slightly broaden the original guidelines to include the former.  But that's just my thoughts.

Daniel


----------



## Gomez (Feb 7, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Hmmm, given the guidelines as interpreted, then, I would also suggest dropping the Phantom of the Opera matchup -- there are absolutely no supernatural, science fiction, or magical elements to those films, only a disfigured man.  At that point these movies should not count, if swashbucklers do not count.





 But _Phamtom of the Opera_ would fit in the Horror category just fine.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 7, 2005)

Personally I would like to broaden the guidelines alittle. But I need to draw a line somewhere.

1.The Scarlet Pimpernel (1934) defeated Cyrano De Bergerac (1990) - 7-6-7
2.The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) defeats The Mask of Zorro (1998) 11-8-1
3. Three Musketeers (Richard Lester version 1973) defeats Three Musketeers (Disney version 1993) 17-3

These are all fun swashbuckling movies. And I guess you could loosely call them fantasies. I will put them in to the pool.

I had put Rebecca in as it defeated The Blob. After some study, it is more of a gothic romance and I am going to remove it from the list. While a Great movie it does not fit in this contest.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 7, 2005)

Fair enough, Mr. Addams


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 8, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Actually, Dan, I highly recommend you find and watch Cold Feet, if you have not done so already.  This probably has Tom Waits best on-screen role, as a hitman who wants to be an office executive.



Now this I *have* to see.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 8, 2005)

I think such movies should count... but then again, I cut "Gladiator" and "Braveheart" from my shortlist 

Needless, to say, I *was* planning on a "Prince of Thieves - Robin & Marian" Match-Up (Prince of Thieves even has a witch!) And "Sky Captain" doesn't count as well, I gather? Oh, well. I tried to link my match-ups thematically, nonetheless (however threadbare the connection)

*ROUND 7*
----

*Sleepy Hollow (1999) vs. Edward Scissorhands (1990)*
*Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) vs. Hero (2002)* (Don't tell me it's not fantasy!)
*Dragonheart (1996) vs. Dragonslayer (1981)*
*Brotherhood of the Wolf (2001) vs. The Fifth Element (1997)*
*Big Trouble in Little China (1986) vs. Army of Darkness (1993)*
*Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) vs. Dawn of the Dead (2004)*
*I, Robot (2004) vs. Minority Report (2002)*
*The Mummy (1999) vs. The Shadow (1994)*
and in the "substitution for a pairing that doesn't count" category:* Cube (1997) vs. ExistenZ (1999)*

Vote away!

btw, would any of you have known "Hard to be a God" (1990)?


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 8, 2005)

*7-1*

1. Sleepy Hollow (1999) 
2. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
3. haven't seen either
4. Brotherhood of the Wolf (2001) 
5. Army of Darkness (1993)
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) 
7. Minority Report (2002) - I really counldn't bear to see I, Robot as I read a lot of Asimov when I was a youngster
8. The Mummy (1999) 
9. haven't seen either

First to vote this time.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 8, 2005)

*Edward Scissorhands (1990)*
*Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) *
*Dragonheart (1996) *
*Brotherhood of the Wolf (2001) *
*Big Trouble in Little China (1986) *- difficult
*Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) *
*I, Robot (2004) *
*The Mummy (1999) *
*ExistenZ (1999)*



> btw, would any of you have known "Hard to be a God" (1990)?



no


----------



## Gomez (Feb 8, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> And "Sky Captain" doesn't count as well, I gather?




Sky Captain would count as Sci-Fiction!


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 8, 2005)

*Round 7-3 (I think)*
*Edward Scissorhands (1990)  *Oh, man--this is the toughest matchup for me yet.  I give it to Eddie by a hair, because the movie had some stuff going on beyond just the basic story; _Sleepy Hollow_ had the science-vs.-mysticism thang, but didn't do much with it.
*Hero (2002)* Another tough matchup, but _Hero_ had the more complex story, and I loved the color play in it.
*Dragonslayer (1981)  *Now we're getting easier.  This ain't a great movie, but _Dragonheart_ just annoyed me.
*The Fifth Element (1997) *Easier still.  _Fifth Element_ is a wonderful comedy, whereas I thought _Brotherhood_ was way overrated.  Sure, it had some good fight sequences, but it didn't make much sense.  And the villain's triumphant moment of, "I'm just a sweet trans-vestite..." really ruined any tension in the climax for me.
*Big Trouble in Little China (1986) *I'm not very fond of either, actually, but _Big Trouble_ wins by a smidge.
*Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) *I didn't see the _Dawn_ remake, but I'm one of the few people who liked _Francis Ford Coppola's Dracula_.  It helped that I tell myself that Keanu Reeves wasn't an actor cast for the role, but was rather a janitor conscripted into the part when the real actor fell ill and who bravely fumbled his way through the film.
*I, Robot (2004) vs. Minority Report (2002)  *No vote, since I've still not seen either of these.  I'm such a slacker.
*The Mummy (1999) *I think I heard bad things about _The Shadow_, but I didn't see it.  Regardless, I thought _The Mummy_ was great popcorn.

No vote in the substitution round or for the "Hard to be a God" thing, not having seen any of them.

Daniel


----------



## Berandor (Feb 8, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Sky Captain would count as Sci-Fiction!



 Ah, great, and now I took "The Shadow" 

There's still round 8, and maybe a few filler matchups, though. Who knows? (hint, hint)

Interesting votes, so far.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 8, 2005)

Round 7-4
*Edward Scissorhands*
*Crouching Tiger*: I liked Hero, but it just wasn't as good. And? Ang Lee.
*Dragonslayer*
Ooh: toughie.  Gotta go with *Brotherhood of the Wolf*, though.
*Big Trouble in Little China*: 'Cause you know what ol' Jack Burton always says?
*Dawn of the Dead*:  I'm susprised no-one has put in "Shaun of the Dead" yet. (_Hint, hint_!!!)
*Minority Report*: while, IMO, both were crappy Minority Report has more to it.
While I like the Shadow as a character better, *The Mummy* is, IMO, a better genre film.
And for the bonus? I like both (I almost used Existenz in my round), I'm gonna go with *Cube*.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 8, 2005)

Round 7-5   

1. Sleepy Hollow (1999) 
   2. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
   3. Dragonheart (1996) 
   4. The Fifth Element (1997)
   5. Army of Darkness (1993)
   6. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) 
   7. Minority Report (2002)
   8. The Mummy (1999) 
   9. ExistenZ (1999)


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 8, 2005)

*ROUND 7-6* Unless someone beats me to it...  EDIT:  And Cthulhu's Librarian did just that...
----

*Sleepy Hollow (1999)*  I've always thought ES was merely strange.  I realize that excites the artistic amongst us, but I prefer a new take on a classic myth.
*Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)* Hero's on my Netflix queue, but I still haven't seen it.  I didn't particularly like a lot of things about CTHD, but it was OK.
*Dragonslayer (1981)*  Let's see, cheezy vs. merely old and dated.  Give me old and dated anyday.
*The Fifth Element (1997)*  Another one where I've got Brotherhood on my Netflix queue, but still haven't seen it.
*Big Trouble in Little China (1986)*  I saw most of Army of Darkness on TV and I don't understand what the big deal about it is.
*Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992)*  In many ways, a deeply flawed movie, but better than the alternative.
*I, Robot (2004)*  I'm not entirely sure how those two match up, but that was a hard choice.  Not that I _love_ either of them, but I like both of them equally.
*The Mummy (1999)*  Not even close.  The Mummy all the way.
*ExistenZ (1999)*  Never saw The Cube.  The previews totally turned me off.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 8, 2005)

Round 7-7

   1. Sleepy Hollow (1999)
   2. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
   3. Dragonheart (1996)
   4. Brotherhood of the Wolf (2001) 
   5. Army of Darkness (1993)
   6. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992)
   7. Minority Report (2002)
   8. The Mummy (1999)
   9. ExistenZ (1999)


----------



## Berandor (Feb 8, 2005)

> I'm susprised no-one has put in "Shaun of the Dead" yet. (_Hint, hint_!!!)



Shaun of the Dead was in Round 2, I believe.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 8, 2005)

*7-8*

First my votes 
1. Sleepy Hollow (1999)
2. Hero (2002)
3. Dragonslayer (1981) -Honestly I loved them both, and wish they never made a Dragonheart two 
4. The Fifth Element (1997) -Big Bada Boom!
5. Big Trouble in Little China (1986)
6. Bram Stroker's Dracula (1992)
7. I, Robot (2004) -I ended up liking this a whole bunch more then I thought I would have
8. The Mummy (1999)
9. Cube (1997) -but not because I really liked it that much.....


----------



## Gomez (Feb 8, 2005)

7-9

1. *Sleepy Hollow (1999)* I never got into Edward Scissorhands. Loved Sleepy Hollow though. 
2. *Hero (2002)* very hard choice. Hero was just a very beautifully filmed movie. I give it the edge. 
3. *Dragonslayer (1981)* no contest! 
4. *Brotherhood of the Wolf (2001)* I just like it better. 
5. *Big Trouble in Little China (1986)* "Now this really pisses me off!"   
6. *Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992)* Now if you had picked the older DOTD I might have picked that one. 
7. pass. I have not seen either. 
8. *The Shadow (1994)* Two nice pulpy movies. Hard choice for me. I am going to go with the Shadow! 
9. *Cube (1997)* I have seen the Cube but not the other. I though it was just ok.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 8, 2005)

Since I have done it a few times already, I feel I should ask:

Is it okay for us to place votes on a round after you have the required number?  I know they don't count, but just wanted to see if it upset anything or anyone. Especially Gomez, since he has to figure out the votes.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 8, 2005)

First vote for the Shadow! No sweep this time!


----------



## Berandor (Feb 8, 2005)

Laurel: I don't think it's bad. Personally, I tally the votes for my round, and I'll stop at 20  It's not that hard. If push comes to shove, Gomez can jsut put you on ignore, no?


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 8, 2005)

7-10

1) Sleepy Hollow (1999)
2) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) - though House of Flying Daggers blow both of them out of the water.
3) Dragonslayer (1981)
4) The Fifth Element (1997)
5) Army of Darkness (1993) - more quotable quotes than BTiLC.
6) Dawn of the Dead (2004) - I didn't like either, but something about zombies...
7) I, Robot (2004) - tougher choice, and I adore anything by Phillip K. Dick, but my dislike of Tom Cruise beats out my dislike of Will Smith.
8) The Mummy (1999)
9) ?


----------



## Greylock (Feb 8, 2005)

1. Edward Scissorhands (1990)
2. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
3. Dragonheart (1996) 
4. The Fifth Element (1997)
5. Army of Darkness (1993)
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) 
7. Minority Report (2002) 
8. The Shadow (1994)

(9. ? )


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 8, 2005)

1) Edward Scissorhands
2) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
3) DragonHeart (even though I hated the ending, it was a better movie overall)
4) Fifth Element - I loved this film
5) Big Trouble in Little China - Have you paid your dues, Jack? Yes Sir, the check is in the mail!
6) Dracula - If you had chosen the original Dawn of the Dead I may have picked that instead.
7) Minority Report
8) The Mummy


----------



## Berandor (Feb 8, 2005)

8 votes to go, with two (3) categories all but decided.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 8, 2005)

*7-13*

Sleepy Hollow (1999) - I like both, but Christina Ricca seals the deal for me... 

Abstain - haven't seen either.

Dragonheart (1996) - I like this movie a lot...

The Fifth Element (1997) - Sure it's guilty pleasure... but I'm happy to be guilty.

Army of Darkness (1993) - Hands down.

Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) - Hands down again.

Minority Report (2002) - I thought this was a very smart movie, and really enjoyed it.

Abstain - I like both A LOT, and can't vote for either one.

Cube (1997) - I actually liked the original a good deal; it wasn't a bad movie.  The sequels are getting to be a bit much, though...


----------



## Krieg (Feb 8, 2005)

*7-14*
----

*Sleepy Hollow (1999)* - A lot more fun than Scissorshands
*Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) * - A close call
*Dragonslayer (1981)* - Vermithrax Pejorative, nuff said
*The Fifth Element (1997)* - Brotherhood started strong, but ended as a train wreck
*Big Trouble in Little China (1986)* - BTiLC is brilliant, AoD is just self deprecating
*Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992)* - The DoD remake was just terrible
*Minority Report (2002)* - I would pick Heartbeeps over I, Robot
*The Mummy (1999) * - Great campy pulp film, _no_ Baldwin is just icing


----------



## Jaws (Feb 8, 2005)

*7-15*

7-15

   1. Edward Scissorhands (1990)
   2. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
   3. Dragonslayer (1981)
   4. The Fifth Element (1997)
   5. Big Trouble in Little China (1986)
   6. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992)
   7. I, Robot (2004)
   8. The Mummy (1999)
   9. and in the "substitution for a pairing that doesn't count" category: Cube (1997) vs. ExistenZ (1999) I didn't see either one.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 8, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Is it okay for us to place votes on a round after you have the required number?  I know they don't count, but just wanted to see if it upset anything or anyone. Especially Gomez, since he has to figure out the votes.




It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, I'm gone for today, expect the tally around the same time I posted the contest.

I've got the votes till 15, with some wide open races, and some already decided.

i'll also explain what made me put the specific films into a match-up, then.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 8, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> and wish they never made a Dragonheart two .




There was a Dragonheart 2? what was it about?


----------



## Krieg (Feb 8, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> There was a Dragonheart 2? what was it about?




It is about Francis (Malcolm's oldest brother) and the trouble that he got into which ultimately forced Hal & Lois to send him to military school.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 8, 2005)

Once more, dear friends, into the breach...

1. Sleepy Hollow (1999) vs. Edward Scissorhands (1990) -- Eddy all the way  
2. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) vs. Hero (2002)  -- draw.  Not fond of either.
3. Dragonheart (1996) vs. Dragonslayer (1981) -- oh yuck ... draw, couldn't pay me to watch either again
4. Brotherhood of the Wolf (2001) vs. The Fifth Element (1997) -- hey, cool taxi cab drivers rule    
5. Big Trouble in Little China (1986) vs. Army of Darkness (1993) -- VERY tough choice!  I go with Big Trouble, but only barely.
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) vs. Dawn of the Dead (2004) -- another double header out for me...
7. I, Robot (2004) vs. Minority Report (2002) -- Minority Report had some great fun scenes  
8. The Mummy (1999) vs. The Shadow (1994) -- The Shadow was too tongue-in-cheek, too willing to break genre; I give it to The Mummy with a clear conscience  
9. Cube (1997) vs. ExistenZ (1999) -- never even heard of either... I guess this is what I get for pairing Highway 61 and Cold Feet


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 8, 2005)

1. Edward Scissorhands (1990)
2. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) (bamboo over color-swap)
3. Dragonslayer (1981) (the dragon was actually evil!)
4. Brotherhood of the Wolf (2001) (kung-fu historical horror romances based on a true story rock!)
5. Army of Darkness (1993) (hail to the king)
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) vs. Dawn of the Dead (2004) draw (haven't seen either)
7. Minority Report (2002) (both were middling to poor adaptations, but Minority Report was the better movie)
8. The Mummy (1999)

and in the "substitution for a pairing that doesn't count" category: Cube (1997) vs. ExistenZ (1999) draw (haven't seen either)

Demiurge out.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Feb 8, 2005)

1. Sleepy Hollow
2. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
3. Dragonslayer
4. Brotherhood of the Wolf
5. Army of Darkness
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula
7. Minority Report
8. The Mummy
9. Umm, Cube(?)


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 8, 2005)

This is the most difficult round yet . . .

Sleepy Hollow (1999) vs. Edward Scissorhands (1990) - tough choice, but Sleepy Hollow had had some elements I just liked better (and although Edward Scissorhands had Vincent Price it just isn't enough)
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) vs. Hero (2002) (Don't tell me it's not fantasy!) - Hero was visually more intense.
Dragonheart (1996) vs. Dragonslayer (1981)
Brotherhood of the Wolf (2001) vs. The Fifth Element (1997)
Big Trouble in Little China (1986) vs. Army of Darkness (1993) - AoD is my least favorite of the Evil Dead movies.
Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) vs. Dawn of the Dead (2004) - this was the only easy one, I can honestly say there isn't anything I like about BSD.
I, Robot (2004) vs. Minority Report (2002)
The Mummy (1999) vs. The Shadow (1994) - I just really like pulp heroes

and in the "substitution for a pairing that doesn't count" category:
Cube (1997) vs. ExistenZ (1999) - Cube was at least entertainingly odd


----------



## Gomez (Feb 9, 2005)

One more to go!


----------



## Berandor (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, one more. 



Spoiler



We have two close calls with 11-8 so far, so no draw is possible anymore, and bracket 9 is 6-4 only if I count Aris Dragonborn's vote with a question mark.


 (Highlight to read about close races)


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

C'mon lets see that last vote to complete the round so we can get number 8.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

One film I'd like to see in one of the matchups to come is The Warrior as that does have fantasy elements, and if the swashbucklers can fit then I think this can too.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 9, 2005)

I think this movie was seen by about as many as "Hard to be a God"


----------



## Greylock (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, a movie I've been pimping for twenty years now is Bliss. Haven't found that many people who've seen it, so I doubt I'll ever see it in a contest like this. Just want to spread the word, again (already mentioned it once in this thread).

But when I saw "The Warrior" mentioned, first thing that came to mind for me was Patti Smyth.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 9, 2005)

Just wanted to remind you that I'll be gone in ~1.5 hours, so vote already


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

Just one more vote needed to complete this round.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 9, 2005)

Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## Berandor (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm waiting...


----------



## Maldur (Feb 9, 2005)

Sleepy Hollow (1999)
Hero (2002)
Dragonslayer (1981)
Brotherhood of the Wolf (2001)
Big Trouble in Little China (1986) 
Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) 
Minority Report (2002)
The Mummy (1999)
Cube (1997)


----------



## Berandor (Feb 9, 2005)

Maldur to the rescue! 

This is the final verdict:

*1.*: In the Battle of "Best Movie by Tim Burton starring Johnny Depp", *Sleepy Hollow* beats Edward Scissorhands *12-8*

*2.*: I didn't choose "House of Flying Daggers" because I'm not sure it's been released everywhere (at least I didn't see it). I thought Hero was alright, but my favourite's won: *Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon* beat Hero *13-5*.

*3.*: These two movies have, imo, had the best cinema dragon so far. It seems that even though Dragonheart has a truly D&D-looking dragon, the old is the good one as *Dragonslayer* defeats Dragonheart by *6-12*

*4.*: Theme: French Films. I like both of them very much, and so would have liked an even closer call. Still, it's not too easy for *The Fifth Element* to beat The Bortherhood of the Wolf *7-12*

*5.*: These are two cheesy and funny flicks. Of course, despite Ash, I would never betray my love for Jack Burton - which is just as well since *Big Trouble in Little China* throws Army of Darkness into remake hell *12-8*

*6.*: At fist, Dracula should have gone against "Shadow of the Vampire", an excellent movie btw. But since DoD got a lot of good reviews (I haven't seen it, personally), I decided to make it a battle of the remakes instead. I like Coppola's film despite Reeves, and just like that *Bram Stoker's Dracula* dominates Dawn of the Dead *15-3*

*7.*: This is a match-up of two big summer blockbuster genre films, both of which I enjoyed more than I would have thought, which is to say, at all. Spielberg almost makes a dark movie, and this stretch proves to be successful as *Minority Report* gets the upper hand on I, Robot *6-12*

*8.*: As I stated before, I wanted to make this The Mummy vs. Sky Captain, but refrained for fear of disqualification. Maybe Jude Law would have posed a stronger contender, but as it stands, *The Mummy* beats The Shadow (which I also like a lot) *16-3*, our biggest defeat.

*9.*: So I was left wanting to put some sci-fi into my list. 13th Floor would have been a more fitting partner for ExistenZ, but we'll never know (and there was a Cube thread here recently). Anyway, in the bonus match-up *Cube* beats ExistenZ *7-4*

I didn't use Gladiator vs. Braveheart (no magical element), Robin Hood vs. Robin & Marian, and The Man who would be King vs. King Ralph 

Next round!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok here is round 8! I put in some old classics, new blockbusters, and some animation! Enjoy!

*1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (2001)

2. The Mummy (1932) vs Frankenstein (1931) 

3. Wolf Man (1941) vs The Creature From the Black Lagoon (1954) 

4. Planet of the Apes (1968) vs Forbidden Planet (1956) 

5. The Thing (1982) vs The Thing from Another World (1951)

6. Shrek (2001) vs Monsters Inc (2001)

7. Akira (1987) vs Ghost in the Shell (1996)

8. Princess Mononke (1997) vs Spirited Away (2001)

9. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954) vs Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959) *


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 9, 2005)

Round 8-1

*1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

2. Frankenstein (1931) 

3. Wolf Man (1941) 

4. Planet of the Apes (1968) 

5. The Thing from Another World (1951)

6. Shrek (2001) - gotta give the edge to the Gingerbread man ("Not my gumdrop buttons!")

7. no comment (didn't see either)

8. Spirited Away (2001)

9. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954) *


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 9, 2005)

8-2

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)

2. Frankenstein (1931)

3. The Creature From the Black Lagoon (1954)

4. Forbidden Planet (1956)

5. The Thing (1982) 

6. Monsters Inc (2001)

7. ?

8. ?

9. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954)


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 9, 2005)

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)

2. Frankenstein (1931) 

3. The Creature From the Black Lagoon (1954) 

4. Planet of the Apes (1968) 

5. The Thing (1982)

6. Monsters Inc (2001)

7. Ghost in the Shell (1996)

8. Princess Mononke (1997)

9. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954)

Bleargh!  Too much animation for my taste.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 9, 2005)

Aaaaaaaand they're off!

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (2001) -- Are you kidding?  Hobbits all the way!

2. The Mummy (1932) vs Frankenstein (1931) -- While I enjoy The Mummy, it is all down to Frank    

3. Wolf Man (1941) vs The Creature From the Black Lagoon (1954) -- never really liked fishboy that much...  Give it to Lawrence Talbot!

4. Planet of the Apes (1968) vs Forbidden Planet (1956) -- hmm, interesting, but I have to go with Leslie.  

5. The Thing (1982) vs The Thing from Another World (1951) -- **sigh** not that fond of either, but I'll go with the earlier thing

6. Shrek (2001) vs Monsters Inc (2001) -- AGH!  Such a choice!  I love 'em both to tears!  **whimper**  Okay, I'll go with Monsters Inc simply because I watch it slightly more often, but this is unfair!

7. Akira (1987) vs Ghost in the Shell (1996) -- simple.  Both are out for me.  Yrg.

8. Princess Mononke (1997) vs Spirited Away (2001) -- Princess Mononoke.  One of the few anime that I am willing to rewatch.

9. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954) vs Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959) -- 20,000 Leagues, but neither of them is a very good adaptation of Verne...


----------



## Felix (Feb 9, 2005)

8-5, Winners highlighted in *BOLD*

1. *Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring* (2001) vs Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (2001)

2. The Mummy (1932) vs *Frankenstein* (1931)

3. Wolf Man (1941) vs *The Creature From the Black Lagoon* (1954)

4. *Planet of the Apes* (1968) vs Forbidden Planet (1956)

5. *The Thing* (1982) vs The Thing from Another World (1951)

6. *Shrek* (2001) vs Monsters Inc (2001)

7. Akira (1987) vs *Ghost in the Shell* (1996)

8. Princess Mononke (1997) vs *Spirited Away* (2001)

9. *20,000 Leagues Under the Sea* (1954) vs Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 9, 2005)

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
2. The Mummy (1932) - this was tough
3. The Creature From the Black Lagoon (1954)
4. Forbidden Planet (1956) 
5. The Thing (1982)
6. Shrek (2001) - better soundtrack
7. Akira (1987)
8. Princess Mononke (1997)
9. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954) - also tough, but giant squids rule


----------



## WaterMonk (Feb 10, 2005)

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001) - This was almost a no-brainer
2. The Mummy (1932) 
3. The Creature From the Black Lagoon (1954) - I had the 3D version shown at my college it was too cool
4. Forbidden Planet (1956) - another no-brainer
5. The Thing (1982) - John Carpenter rules
6. Monsters Inc (2001)
7. Akira (1987) - Wow. Wow. Wow.
8. Spirited Away (2001) - It completely captivated me.
9. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954) - You can't go wrong with Kirk Douglas


----------



## Krieg (Feb 10, 2005)

*8-8*

*1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001) * - I almost put this one in my round but thought I was already overly "blockbustery". 

*2. Frankenstein (1931) * - How can you not be sympathetic to Adam....er Frankenstein's monster's plight?

*3.  The Creature From the Black Lagoon (1954) *- As a child I remember peeking through a crack in the door to watch this being shown on a home projector. Scared me silly. 

*4. Planet of the Apes (1968)*-  _"*You Bastards! You Did It, you actually did IT! YOU BLEW IT UP!!*" _ Best line ever!...and in an excellent sci-fi movie to boot.

*5. The Thing (1982) *- John Carpenter's masterpiece is woefully underappreciated. 

*6. Shrek (2001) *- Actually a tough choice for me but Shrek is just a tiny bit more fun. (Toy Story vs Shrek would have been interesting.)

*7. Akira (1987) *- Akira led the way for the rest to follow in this country. 

*8. Spirited Away (2001)*- Perhaps the best crafted Anime so far. 

*9. Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959) *- In the battle of bad special effects, JttCoTE connected with me just a tad more as a kid.


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 10, 2005)

Round 8-9
1. LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring (though both were well-made)
2. Frankenstein (see above comment)
3. Creature from the Black Lagoon
4. Planet of the Apes (it's fun to see Taylor go from misanthrope to simianthrope to misanthrope again)
5. The Thing (1982) (I'm an unabashed Howard Hawks fan, but the Carpenter version actually scared me)
6. Can't vote for either (and my niece and nephew are unavailable right now)
7. Akira (though it's splitting hairs with these choices--curse you Gomez)
8. Spirited Away
9. Journey to the Center of the Earth ("Gertrude!")


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 10, 2005)

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring 
2. The Mummy (1932) 
3. Wolf Man (1941) 
4. Forbidden Planet (1956) 
5. The Thing (1982)
6. Monsters Inc (2001)
7. Ghost in the Shell (1996)
8. Princess Mononke (1997)
9. Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## Jaws (Feb 10, 2005)

*8-11*

8-11

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)

2. The Mummy (1932)

3. The Creature From the Black Lagoon (1954)

4. Planet of the Apes (1968)

5. The Thing (1982)

6. Shrek (2001)

7. Akira (1987) was probably the first anime I saw at the theater.

8. Princess Mononke (1997) vs Spirited Away (2001) Didn't see either. I'm not much into anime. I guess I could catch up. My FLGS has plenty to rent.

9. Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 10, 2005)

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001) (I  know this is the risky choice. )
2. Frankenstein (1931) 
3. The Creature From the Black Lagoon (1954) 
4. Planet of the Apes (1968)  
5. The Thing from Another World (1951)
6. Shrek (2001) vs Monsters Inc (2001) Haven't seen either. Abstain.
7. Akira (1987) vs Ghost in the Shell (1996) Eeep. Eeep. Hard one. Going with Akira.
8. Princess Mononke (1997) (I love this movie.)
9. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954) 

HTH


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 10, 2005)

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

2. The Mummy (1932) 

3. Wolf Man (1941) 

4. Planet of the Apes (1968) 

5. The Thing (1982) 

6. Shrek (2001) 

7. Akira (1987) 

8.  Spirited Away (2001) - didn't see Princes Monoke

9. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954)


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 10, 2005)

*8-14*

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)

2. Frankenstein (1931) 

3. Wolf Man (1941)  

4. Forbidden Planet (1956) 

5. The Thing from Another World (1951)

6. Shrek (2001) 

7. haven't seen either

8. Spirited Away (2001)

9. Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## Berandor (Feb 10, 2005)

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001) : not even close. A very mundane and bookish movie vs. one of the best movies ever made?

2. Frankenstein (1931)

3. The Creature From the Black Lagoon (1954): like above, I only know one

4. Planet of the Apes (1968): Please don't remind me of the remake...

5. The Thing (1982): Carpenter all the way

6. Monsters Inc (2001): Not a fan of Shrek, actually. It's only good on first viewing. Pixar, on the other hand...

7. Akira (1987): I never really fell for both, but Akira I watched several times, whereas Ghost bored me.

8. Spirited Away (2001): Not easy, but Spirited Away is just more imaginative, I think.

9. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954): I'm playing Captain Nemo as a guest role in a friend's game.


----------



## Tanager (Feb 10, 2005)

*8-16*

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

2. The Mummy (1932), although a very tough choice 

3. Wolf Man (1941) 

4. Planet of the Apes (1968) 

5. The Thing (1982)

6. Monsters Inc (2001)

7. Ghost in the Shell (1996)

8. Princess Mononke (1997) vs Spirited Away (2001)

9. Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 10, 2005)

Tanager:  Did you mean to skip #8?  Or are you splitting your vote between them?


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 10, 2005)

8-17

1) Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001) - no question.
2) Frankenstein (1931)
3) The Creature From the Black Lagoon (1954) 
4) Planet of the Apes (1968) - a tougher choice
5) The Thing (1982)
6) Shrek (2001)
7) Ghost in the Shell (1996) - no question here, either.
8) Princess Mononke (1997) - very tough!
9) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954) - also tough


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 10, 2005)

8-18

1. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001) (did it even need to be asked?)
2. Frankenstein (1931) 
3. Wolf Man (1941) 
4. Planet of the Apes (1968) 
5. The Thing (1982) 
6. Monsters Inc (2001) (close, but Pixar takes it)
7. Akira (1987) (better soundtrack)
8. Spirited Away (2001) (close one, though)
9. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954)  

Demiurge out.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 10, 2005)

So just two more votes and we can take it to round 2.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 10, 2005)

One more to go:

1) Lord of the Rings
2) Frnakenstein
3) Creature from the Black Lagoon
4) Planet of the Apes
5) The Thing (1982)
6) umm...I'll go with Shrek simply because I have * not * watched it 500 times with my kids.
7) Akira
8) Didn't see either
9) 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 10, 2005)

8-20
1. Lord of the Rings: fellowship - common potter was good but this is no contest. 
2. frankenistien
3 not seen 
4 Plantet of  the apes 
5. Thing from another world
6. Monsters Inc - meh both bad. 
7. Akira 
8. Princess Mononoke 
9. 20,000 leagues - as I dont remember the other,


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 11, 2005)

Great - round 8 closes - bring on the second set of polls.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 11, 2005)

*Round 8 result (provisional)*

Until confirmed by Gomez:

1. *Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring* beats *Harry Potter and the Sorcerors Stone* 20-0-0

2. *Frankenstein* beats *The Mummy* 14-6-0

3. *Creature from the Black Lagoon* beats *The Wolfman* 12-7-1

4. *Planet of the Apes* beats *Forbidden Planet* 14-6-0

5, *The Thing* beats *The Thing from another World* 15-5-0

6, *Shrek* ties with *Monsters, inc* 9-9-2

7. *Akira* beats *Ghost in the shell* 11-5-4

8. *Spirited Away* beats *Princess Mononke* 9-7-4

9. *20,000 Leagues under the sea * beats *Jouney to the Centre of the Earth* 14-6-0

So we have a tie!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 11, 2005)

And our first 20-0 vote, don't we?


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 11, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> And our first 20-0 vote, don't we?



And as we all suspected Gandalf wipes the floor with Harry Potter.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 11, 2005)

I guess I have to break the tie then! Ouch hard choice. I am going to give the nod to Shrek! While both were great movies, I can sit down and watch Shrek anytime. I don't have that same feeling with Monsters Inc.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 11, 2005)

How are you going to set up the next round?

The easiest choices would be to...

1. Keep each round's bracket independent until their is only one movie from each round or...

2. Cross bracket & pit rounds against each other.

Round 1 vs 8 
2 vs 7
3 vs 6
4 vs 5

Then you would just invert the seeds so that the #1 seed from round #8 would go against the #8 seed from round #1 (again 2v7, 3v6, 4v5).

3. Create a 64 spot bracket, mix all of the movies together & use the first round record for seeding.

Personally I would vote for the second choice as it has the potential to be more interesting by putting movies from different rounds against each other right away. The problem with choice three is that there are going to be a lot of movies with the same overall "record" and it will be difficult to assign a tiebreaker.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 11, 2005)

> 2. Cross bracket & pit rounds against each other.
> 
> Round 1 vs 8
> 2 vs 7
> ...




I would also vote for this method.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 11, 2005)

If you do go with method two. The first matchup of the second round (2.1) would look like this:

1. Alien (1.1#1) 19-1 vs Shrek (1.8 #8) 9-9-2
2. King Kong (1.1#2) 16-4 vs Akira (1.8#7) 11-5-4
3. Hellraiser (1.1#3) 14-4-2 vs Creature from the Black Lagoon (1.8#6) 12-7-1
4. Star Wars: Ep IV (1.1#4) 13-6-1 vs 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1.8#5)* 14-6
5. The Exorcist (1.1#5) 13-7 vs Planet of the Apes (1.8#4)* 14-6
6. Pirates of the Caribean (1.1#6) 12-8 vs Frankenstein (1.1#3)* 14-6
7. Total Recall (1.1#7) 12-8 vs The Thing (1.8#2) 15-5
8. Conan (1.1#8) 11-9 vs Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Rings (1.8#1) 20-0

*Note: 20,000 Leagues, Planet of the Apes & Frankenstein all finished 14-6. I just listed them in the order they were originally posted in.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 11, 2005)

Interesting matchups, there.
Not sure which I'd vote for in some of those cases.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 11, 2005)

Or you could randomise it and use dice to select which ones to match up, after all we *are* gamers.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok, People! Here is how we are going to do this. I am using the bracket from the NCCA College Baseketball Tournment. I have divided the movies into 4 Divisions of 16 and seeded each movie per it's performance in the eariler rounds. I am going post the brackets and let you look them over for a few hours then open the voting for 3 days. After that period of time the voting will be closed and I will figure out the next round match ups. 

Here are the Movie Madness Brackets

*Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs  #16 Shrek (2001) 
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) vs #9 Twelve Monkeys  (1995) 
#5 The Matrix (1999) vs #12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) vs #13 Pete's Dragon (1977) 
#6 Ghostbusters (1984) vs #11 Carrie (1976)  
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) vs #14 Hellboy (2004)
#7 Galaxy Quest (1999) vs  #10 Time Bandits (1981)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) vs #15 Shaun of the Dead (2004) 

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979) vs #16 Fallen (1998)
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) vs #9 The Haunting  (1963)
#5 Spiderman (2002) vs #12 Metropolis  (1927)
#4 Robocop (1987) vs #13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#6 Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959) vs #11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) vs #14 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) vs #10 Dragonslayer (1981)
#2 Aliens (1986) vs #15 Dark City (1998)

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985) vs #16 Cube (1997)
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) vs  #9 The Exorcist (1973)
#5 Princess Bride (1987) vs #12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986)
#4 Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) vs #13 Akira (1987)
#6 Hellraiser (1987) vs #11 Total Recall (1990) 
#3 The Mummy (1999) vs #14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) vs #10 Minority Report (2002)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) vs #15 High Plains Drifter (1973)

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs #16 The Scarlet Pimpernel (1934)
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) vs #9 Batman (1989)
#5 The Thing (1982) vs #12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)
#4 King Kong (1933) vs #13 The Seventh Seal (1957)
#6 Camelot (1967) vs #11 Nosferatu (1922)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) vs #14 Conan the Barbarian (1982)
#7 Frankenstein (1931) vs #10 Phantom of the Opera (1924)
#2 Three Musketeers (1973) vs #15 Spirited Away (2001)*


The number in front of each movie is its seed within its division. I will open the floor to discussion of the match ups, predictions, and comments.

I will open voting in a few hours. 

Please vote for each match up. No ties or non votes please.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 11, 2005)

Edit: Oops, looks like Gomez went and decided while I was typing this up. I'll just leave it for posterity's sake.  


It would also give us a hypothetical 2.2 consisting of:

Brazil (1.2#1) 18-0-2 vs Big Trouble in Little China (1.7#8) 12-8
City of Lost Children (1.2#2) 15-3-2 vs Sleepy Hollow (1.7#7) 12-8
The Matrix (1.2#3) 15-4-1 vs The Fifth Element (1.7#6) 12-7-1
Twelve Monkeys (1.2#4) 13-6-1 vs Minority Report (1.7#5) 12-6-2
Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1.2#5) 13-6-1 vs Dragonslayer (1.7#4) 12-6-2
The Haunting (1.2#6) 13-6-1 vs Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon (1.7#3) 13-5-2
Metropolis (1.2#7) 12-8 vs Bram Stoker's Dracula (1.7#2) 15-3-2
Shaun of the Dead (1.2#8) vs The Mummy (1.7#1) 16-3


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 11, 2005)

Discussion:
*Northern Division *
*Gandalf versus the ogre! Terry Gilliam's cartoons versus Terry Gilliam's movie! Ninjas versus pirates! (Okay, hackers versus pirates)! Lost kids versus dumb kids! Funny ghosts versus freaky poltergeist! Pulp versus comic book! Funny trekkies versus scary dwarfs! Playing with your food versus being food!*

That's my feedback, anyway.
Daniel


----------



## Krieg (Feb 11, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> After that period of time the voting will be closed and I will figure out the next round match ups.




I would suggest a final four matchup of North vs West and East vs South based on the overall records of the #1 seed in each bracket (ie LoTR 20-0 #1 vs Bladerunner 18-1-1 #4 and Alien 19-1 #2 vs Brazil 18-0-2 #3).

Not that it will really matter much by the time we get to that point.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 11, 2005)

Coming up with votes on some of those matchups will be difficult for me.

A couple of them are "Argh!  Which one!"    

A few more (more than the couple above) are "Blech!  Neither one!"  

**sigh**

I'll try my best...


----------



## Krieg (Feb 11, 2005)

*Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#9 Twelve Monkeys  (1995) 
#12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)
#4 City of Lost Children (1995)  
#6 Ghostbusters (1984)   
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#7 Galaxy Quest (1999)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)  

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979)
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
#5 Spiderman (2002)
#4 Robocop (1987) 
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
#10 Dragonslayer (1981)
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985) 
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977)
#12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986)
#13 Akira (1987)
#6 Hellraiser (1987)  
#3 The Mummy (1999) 
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968))
#15 High Plains Drifter (1973)

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
#5 The Thing (1982) 
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#6 Camelot (1967) 
#14 Conan the Barbarian (1982)
#7 Frankenstein (1931) 
#15 Spirited Away (2001)*

Poor poor Shrek...and Hellboy for that matter.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 11, 2005)

Well Krieg is voting so I might was well open the polls! 

Have at it! 

Polls will close Feb 14th, 12 Noon Central Standard Time.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 11, 2005)

Oooh.
So many though choices.  

Northern Division 

1)LotR: Fellowship
2)12 Monkeys
3)Matrix
4)City of Lost Children
5)Ghostbusters
6)Indiana Jones
7)Time Bandits
8)Shaun of the Dead

Eastern Division

1)Alien
2)Crouching Tiger
3)Metropolis
4)Rocky Horror
5)Fifth Element
6)Sleeping Beauty
7)Dragonslayer
8)Aliens

Southern Division

1)Brazil
2)Star Wars
3)Oooh.. Do I have to choose? Well, gotta go with "Big Trouble" then. (Albeit reluctantly.)
4)Akira.
5)Total Recall
6)Mummy
7)Minority Report
8)Dr. Stangelove

Western Division

1)Bladerunner
2)Willy Wonka
3)Sleepy Hollow
4)Another toughie. Seventh Seal
5)Nosferatu
6)Star Wars
7)Frankenstein
8)Spirited Away


----------



## Gomez (Feb 11, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> *Northern Division *
> *Terry Gilliam's cartoons versus Terry Gilliam's movie! *




Wow, I didn't even see that match up! Neat!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 11, 2005)

Northern Division

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
#12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#6 Ghostbusters (1984) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)
#15 Shaun of the Dead (2004)

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979) 
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
#5 Spiderman (2002)
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#11 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)
#2 Aliens (1986)

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985) 
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#4 Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) 
#6 Hellraiser (1987) 
#3 The Mummy (1999) 
#10 Minority Report (2002)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964)

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
#12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
#7 Frankenstein (1931) 
#15 Spirited Away (2001)

Wow, some really tough choices there.Especially Crouching Tiger vs. The Haunting. Two of my favorite movies ever, and I'm forced to pick...


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 11, 2005)

Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#9 Twelve Monkeys  (1995)  - damn hard decisions
#12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#6 Ghostbusters (1984)   
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) vs 

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979) 
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
#12 Metropolis  (1927)
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
#10 Dragonslayer (1981)
#15 Dark City (1998)

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985) 
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
#12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986)
#4 Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) 
#11 Total Recall (1990) 
#3 The Mummy (1999) 
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 
#15 High Plains Drifter (1973)

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
#5 The Thing (1982) 
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#14 Conan the Barbarian (1982) - damn hard
#7 Frankenstein (1931) 
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 11, 2005)

Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975)
#5 The Matrix (1999)  
#13 Pete's Dragon (1977) 
#11 Carrie (1976) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#7 Galaxy Quest (1999) 
#15 Shaun of the Dead (2004) 

Eastern Division

#16 Fallen (1998)
#9 The Haunting (1963)
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) 
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Division

#16 Cube (1997)
#9 The Exorcist (1973)
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#4 Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) 
#11 Total Recall (1990) 
#3 The Mummy (1999) 
#10 Minority Report (2002)
#15 High Plains Drifter (1973)

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
#12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
#7 Frankenstein (1931) 
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)


----------



## Wombat (Feb 11, 2005)

Let's see what we can come up with.  

Northern Division

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs #16 Shrek (2001)  Very tough, but go with LotR
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) vs #9 Twelve Monkeys (1995) -- argh!  Forcing me to choose!  **sigh** Holy Grail it is, then
#5 The Matrix (1999) vs #12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) -- that's easy.  One I will watch again, the other I wouldn't  
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) vs #13 Pete's Dragon (1977) -- see above  
#6 Ghostbusters (1984) vs #11 Carrie (1976) -- and the flowers are still standing!
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) vs #14 Hellboy (2004) -- while I really like Hellboy, Raiders is just a better film  
#7 Galaxy Quest (1999) vs #10 Time Bandits (1981) -- tough choice again; in the end Galaxy Quest.  It was a helluva thing
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) vs #15 Shaun of the Dead (2004) -- Shaun.  Easy. 

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979) vs #16 Fallen (1998) -- Alien, I suppose
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) vs #9 The Haunting (1963) -- The Haunting.  Better ghosts  
#5 Spiderman (2002) vs #12 Metropolis (1927) -- While I like Metropolis, it does feel a bit dated.  I go with Spidey.  
#4 Robocop (1987) vs #13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) -- Gimme Riff Raff in this pair-up  
#6 Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959) vs #11 The Fifth Element (1997) -- Plan 9 is amazing in it's badness.  Fifth Element was fun  
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) vs #11 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954) -- glack.  If I actuall have to choose one, I'll go with Disney
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) vs #10 Dragonslayer (1981) -- hold my nose and go with the Nautilus
#2 Aliens (1986) vs #15 Dark City (1998) -- Aliens.  Game over, man.

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985) vs #16 Cube (1997) -- This is a contest??  It's all about Scapirelli hats!
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) vs #9 The Exorcist (1973) -- Hmmm, interesting pair.  I'll go Star Wars (NOT "Episode IV" -- I prefer it's true name, rather than later additions.)
#5 Princess Bride (1987) vs #12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986) -- Princess Bride.  Hands down and easy.
#4 Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) vs #13 Akira (1987) -- I have to choose one of these?  Ych.  Ummm.... Okay.  Dracula, I suppose... 
#6 Hellraiser (1987) vs #11 Total Recall (1990) -- Another one?  If forced to watch one, Hellraiser.
#3 The Mummy (1999) vs #14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) -- The Mummy is nice, but Errol Flynn is classic  
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) vs #10 Minority Report (2002) -- Well, I suppose Minority Report.  Slightly more watchable.  
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) vs #15 High Plains Drifter (1973) -- Both brilliant, but in utterly different ways.  In the end, I have to go with the superior quality film.  YEEEha!

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs #16 The Scarlet Pimpernel (1934) -- **sigh**  I'll go with the potential of Bladerunner, rather than how it has worked out...  
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) vs #9 Batman (1989) -- Joker trumps Oompa-Loompas
#5 The Thing (1982) vs #12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)  -- oh yuck again.  Ummm, if forced, I'll choose The Thing, but neither one of them for me, quite honestly.  
#4 King Kong (1933) vs #13 The Seventh Seal (1957) -- Monkey okay, if viewed in right light.  Seveth Seal is a classic and brilliant.  
#6 Camelot (1967) vs #11 Nosferatu (1922) -- No challange.  Nosferatu.  
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) vs #14 Conan the Barbarian (1982) -- This is a challenge?  Empire all the way!
#7 Frankenstein (1931) vs #10 Phantom of the Opera (1924) -- Ooooh!  Tough choice!  I think I give a marginal tip to Frank.
#2 Three Musketeers (1973) vs #15 Spirited Away (2001) -- not even close.  Gimme D'Artangan every time!


----------



## nakia (Feb 11, 2005)

Good Lord.  I get busy with work for a few days and we get to the main tournament.  Here are my votes

*Northern Division 

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) 
City of Lost Children (1995) 
Ghostbusters (1984) 
Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
Time Bandits (1981)
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) 

Eastern Division

Alien (1979) 
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
Spiderman (2002) 
Robocop (1987) 
The Fifth Element (1997)
Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) 
Aliens (1986) 

Southern Division

Brazil (1985) 
Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
Princess Bride (1987) 
Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) 
Hellraiser (1987) 
The Mummy (1999) 
Planet of the Apes (1968) 
High Plains Drifter (1973)

Western Division

Bladerunner (1982) 
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory 
The Thing (1982) 
King Kong (1933) 
Nosferatu (1922)
Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
Frankenstein (1931) 
Three Musketeers (1973) *


----------



## Jaws (Feb 11, 2005)

Northern Division

Shrek (2001)
Twelve Monkeys (1995)
Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)
City of Lost Children (1995)
Ghostbusters (1984)
Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
Time Bandits (1981)
Shaun of the Dead (2004) I finally saw it. Loved it.

Eastern Division

Alien (1979) only wins be default. Didn't see Fallen.
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
Spiderman (2002)
Robocop (1987)
The Fifth Element (1997)
Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)
Dark City (1998) Tough choice.

Southern Division

Brazil (1985)
Star Wars Episode IV (1977)
Princess Bride (1987)
Akira (1987)
Total Recall (1990)
The Mummy (1999)
Planet of the Apes (1968)
High Plains Drifter (1973)

Western Division

Bladerunner (1982)
Batman (1989)
Sleepy Hollow (1999)
King Kong (1933)
Camelot (1967)
Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
Frankenstein (1931)
Three Musketeers (1973) wins by default. Didn't see Spirited Away.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs  #16 Shrek (2001)* Shrek was good, but Fellowship was GREAT.
*#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) vs #9 Twelve Monkeys  (1995)* Python shall be the winner of the contest, and the winner of the contest shall by Python.
*#5 The Matrix (1999) vs #12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)* Neo can dodge bullets...
*#4 City of Lost Children (1995)** vs #13 Pete's Dragon (1977)* Animated dragon!
*#6 Ghostbusters (1984) vs #11 Carrie (1976) * Who you gonna call?
*#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) vs #14 Hellboy (2004)* Raiders' March is always in my head
*#7 Galaxy Quest (1999) vs  #10 Time Bandits (1981)* Gorignak!
*#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)** vs #15 Shaun of the Dead (2004)* Two seconds, lads!

*Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979) vs #16 Fallen (1998)* This one's not a bad call, Ripley!
*#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) vs #9 The Haunting  (1963)* (no comment)
*#5 Spiderman (2002) vs #12 Metropolis  (1927)* Go, web, go!
*#4 Robocop (1987) vs #13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)* Haven't seen either.
*#6 Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)** vs #11 The Fifth Element (1997)* Taxi driver.
*#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) vs #11 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)* Ending with the changing of the dress colour...
*#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) vs #10 Dragonslayer (1981)* Haven't seen either.
*#2 Aliens (1986) vs #15 Dark City (1998)* Same as Alien.

*Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985) vs #16 Cube (1997)* Neither.
*#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) vs  #9 The Exorcist (1973)* No contest.
*#5 Princess Bride (1987) vs #12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986)* Normally I wouldn't, but...
*#4 Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992)** vs #13 Akira (1987)* (no comment).
*#6 Hellraiser (1987)** vs #11 Total Recall (1990)* Arnold's best.
*#3 The Mummy (1999) vs #14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)* Pulp.
*#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)** vs #10 Minority Report (2002)* Only because I have yet to see Planet of the Apes.
*#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) vs #15 High Plains Drifter (1973)* Reminds me of "Canadian Bacon."

*Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs #16 The Scarlet Pimpernel (1934)*
*#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)** vs #9 Batman (1989)* Can't stand Willy Wonka.
#5 The Thing (1982) vs #12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)[/B] Haven't seen "The Thing."
*#4 King Kong (1933) vs #13 The Seventh Seal (1957)* Ending on the ESB.
*#6 Camelot (1967) vs #11 Nosferatu (1922)*
*#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) vs #14 Conan the Barbarian (1982)* Again, No Contest.
*#7 Frankenstein (1931) vs #10 Phantom of the Opera (1924)* Boris Karloff, man...
*#2 Three Musketeers (1973) vs #15 Spirited Away (2001)*


----------



## Gomez (Feb 11, 2005)

Just a note. 

Please no ties.

Even if you have not seen any of the movies. Thanks


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 11, 2005)

Why didn't I discover this thread earlier?
Anyway, hope it's not too late to enter...


Northern Division 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring  
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail
#12 Pirates of the Caribbean  
#4 City of Lost Children  
#6 Ghostbusters  
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark 
#10 Time Bandits 
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind  

Eastern Division
#1 Alien  
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon  
#5 Spiderman  
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show 
#6 Plan 9 from Outer Space  
#11 Creature from the Black Lagoon 
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea  
#2 Aliens  

Southern Division
#1 Brazil  
#8 Star Wars Episode IV  
#5 Princess Bride 
#13 Akira 
#6 Hellraiser  
#3 The Mummy 
#7 Planet of the Apes 
#2 Dr. Strangelove  

Western Division
#1 Bladerunner  
#9 Batman 
#12 Sleepy Hollow 
#4 King Kong  
#6 Camelot  
#14 Conan the Barbarian 
#7 Frankenstein 
#2 Three Musketeers  


The closest calls were Princess Bride vs Big Trouble in Little China and Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back vs Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 11, 2005)

Flyspeck, 
Your not to late!    Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 11, 2005)

Northern Division 

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975)
Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) 
Pete's Dragon (1977) 
Ghostbusters (1984) 
Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
Galaxy Quest (1999)
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) 

Eastern Division

Alien (1979)
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
Spiderman (2002)
Robocop (1987)
Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)
Sleeping Beauty (1959)
20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)
Aliens (1986)

Southern Division

Brazil (1985)
Star Wars Episode IV (1977)
Princess Bride (1987)
Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992)
Total Recall (1990) 
The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
Minority Report (2002)
High Plains Drifter (1973)

Western Division

The Scarlet Pimpernel (1934)
Batman (1989)
The Thing (1982)
King Kong (1933)
Nosferatu (1922)
Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
Frankenstein (1931)
Three Musketeers (1973)

I don't know if this was your intention or not, but with some of those match-ups, I'd guess a few movies will really struggle to get any votes at all.  A few are terribly one-sided.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 11, 2005)

Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975)  
#5 The Matrix (1999)  
#13 Pete's Dragon (1977) 
#6 Ghostbusters (1984)  
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#7 Galaxy Quest (1999) 
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) 

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979) 
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#14 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) very hard choice
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985) 
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
#12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986) super hard choice
#13 Akira (1987)
#6 Hellraiser (1987)  
#14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 
#15 High Plains Drifter (1973)

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
#12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
#7 Frankenstein (1931) 
#2 Three Musketeers (1973) my hardest choice but the Three Musketeers is too much of a great movie.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 11, 2005)

Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#9 Twelve Monkeys (1995) 
#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#11 Carrie (1976) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) 

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979)
#9 The Haunting (1963)
#12 Metropolis (1927)
#4 Robocop (1987)
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#11 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) 
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985) 
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#13 Akira (1987)
#6 Hellraiser (1987) 
#14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 
#15 High Plains Drifter (1973)

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#9 Batman (1989)
#5 The Thing (1982) 
#13 The Seventh Seal (1957)
 #11 Nosferatu (1922)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
#7 Frankenstein (1931) 
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 11, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I don't know if this was your intention or not, but with some of those match-ups, I'd guess a few movies will really struggle to get any votes at all.  A few are terribly one-sided.




I went by the seeding from the movies record. I didn't really look at the pairings when I did them.


----------



## replicant2 (Feb 11, 2005)

Here's my picks:

*Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#13 Pete's Dragon (1977) 
#11 Carrie (1976)  
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#10 Time Bandits (1981)
#15 Shaun of the Dead (2004) 

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979)
#9 The Haunting  (1963)
#12 Metropolis  (1927)
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#6 Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959)
#11 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
#10 Dragonslayer (1981)
#2 Aliens (1986)

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985)
#9 The Exorcist (1973) -- triple OT win over Star Wars, which is better than any other film in this bracket.
#5 Princess Bride (1987)
#4 Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992)
#11 Total Recall (1990) 
#14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)
#15 High Plains Drifter (1973)

Western Division

#1 Blade Runner (1982)
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)
#5 The Thing (1982)
#4 King Kong (1933)
#6 Camelot (1967)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) -- Aargh, Conan beats almost any other movie!
#7 Frankenstein (1931)
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)*


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 11, 2005)

Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) (no contest)
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
#5 The Matrix (1999) (this was a tricky one)
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#6 Ghostbusters (1984) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) (damn this decision!)
#7 Galaxy Quest (1999) 
#15 Shaun of the Dead (2004) 

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979) 
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#14 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) 
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985) 
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977)
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#13 Akira (1987)
#6 Hellraiser (1987) 
#14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) 

Western Division
#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
#5 The Thing (1982) 
#13 The Seventh Seal (1957)
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
#7 Frankenstein (1931) 
#15 Spirited Away (2001)

Demiurge out.


----------



## WaterMonk (Feb 11, 2005)

Northern Division 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#9 Twelve Monkeys (1995) 
#5 The Matrix (1999)
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#6 Ghostbusters (1984) 
#14 Hellboy (2004)
#10 Time Bandits (1981)
#15 Shaun of the Dead (2004) – it may be close, but Shaun could pull an upset.

Eastern Division
#1 Alien (1979)
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#14 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)
#15 Dark City (1998)

Southern Division
#1 Brazil (1985)
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977)
#12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986)
#13 Akira (1987)
#11 Total Recall (1990) 
#14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964)

Western Division
#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)
#12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)
#4 King Kong (1933)
#6 Camelot (1967)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
#7 Frankenstein (1931)
#15 Spirited Away (2001)

Based on the prelim rounds, I would say the hands-on favorite will be Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring to win it all.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 11, 2005)

The juxtaposition of Alien versus Fallen really hurt, man... I really like both of them, and it was the only one I was torn on.  The rest were pretty easy...


----------



## Felix (Feb 11, 2005)

Winners in *BOLD*

Northern Division 

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)* vs #16 Shrek (2001) 
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) vs *#9 Twelve Monkeys (1995) *
*#5 The Matrix (1999)* vs #12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) vs *#13 Pete's Dragon (1977) *
*#6 Ghostbusters (1984)* vs #11 Carrie (1976) 
*#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)* vs #14 Hellboy (2004)
#7 Galaxy Quest (1999) vs *#10 Time Bandits (1981)*
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) vs *#15 Shaun of the Dead (2004)* 

Eastern Division

*#1 Alien (1979)* vs #16 Fallen (1998)
*#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)* vs #9 The Haunting (1963)
*#5 Spiderman (2002)* vs #12 Metropolis (1927)
*#4 Robocop (1987)* vs #13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#6 Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959) vs *#11 The Fifth Element (1997)*
*#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959)* vs #14 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) vs *#10 Dragonslayer (1981)*
*#2 Aliens (1986)* vs #15 Dark City (1998)

Southern Division

*#1 Brazil (1985)* vs #16 Cube (1997)
*#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977)* vs #9 The Exorcist (1973)
#5 Princess Bride (1987) vs *#12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986)*
*#4 Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992)* vs #13 Akira (1987)
#6 Hellraiser (1987) vs *#11 Total Recall (1990) *
*#3 The Mummy (1999)* vs #14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
*#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)* vs #10 Minority Report (2002)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) vs *#15 High Plains Drifter (1973)*

Western Division

*#1 Bladerunner (1982)* vs #16 The Scarlet Pimpernel (1934)
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) vs *#9 Batman (1989)*
#5 The Thing (1982) vs *#12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)*
#4 King Kong (1933) vs *#13 The Seventh Seal (1957)*
#6 Camelot (1967) vs *#11 Nosferatu (1922)*
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) vs *#14 Conan the Barbarian (1982)*
#7 Frankenstein (1931) vs *#10 Phantom of the Opera (1924)*
#2 Three Musketeers (1973) vs *#15 Spirited Away (2001)*


---------


Ok, I'm only going to talk about my "upset" picks. But before I do that, I want to know the name and address of the thrice-cursed blaggard that made me choose twixt Conan and Empire. Damned be ye, unto the 7th generation!


Northern Division
*#9 Twelve Monkeys (1995) *
--This was the first movie I saw that hinted that Brad was more than a female draw, and led the way to his performance in Fight Club, which is notably absent from these brackets.

*#13 Pete's Dragon (1977) *
--Childhood memories. What else can I say?

*#10 Time Bandits (1981)*
--Best ending ever. Parents dead, killed by ultimate evil. And midgets. 

*#15 Shaun of the Dead (2004)*
--Defeating the minions of hell with a cricket bat. Great English comedy.


Eastern Division
*#11 The Fifth Element (1997)*
--This movie makes no sense, but it isn't at all ashamed of it. Great action adventure. And Mr. Shadow calls the human henchman on the telephone. Great flick.

*#10 Dragonslayer (1981)*
--This is Dungeons and Dragons. And the King at the end is proclaimed "Dragonslayer"; very appropriate.


Southern Division
*#12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986)*
--"Black blood of the earth, you mean oil?" "No, I mean Black Blood of the Earth!" Seven demon bags and the Three Storms. And he doesn't kiss Gracy Law at the end. "Nope." As incredible as PB is, the non-serious/seriousness of this flick wins.

*#11 Total Recall (1990) *
--My father took me to see this in theater. When I was 10. I have a great dad, and this is a much more fun move than Hellraiser.

*#15 High Plains Drifter (1973)*
--In the frist five minutes on screen, the Drifter kills three men and rapes a woman. And makes a midget mayor. It was the midget that tipped me.


Western Division
*#9 Batman (1989)*
--Keaton as Batman opened up comic books for me. And Nicholson as the Joker still beats pretty much every other villan out there.

*#12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)*
--Johnny Depp showing his stuff. The characters were interesting, and it was a good interpretation of a fairly well-worn and unexciting halloween story.

*#13 The Seventh Seal (1957)*
--DEATH playing chess. Von Sydow wasn't a shlub either.

*#11 Nosferatu (1922)*
--Dracula stands up by virtue of his Will. Scary friggin scene. I also loved _Shadow of the Vampire_, which honors this work.

*#14 Conan the Barbarian (1982)*
--Damn you. Damn you. Damn you. I will meet you. I will have you driven before me. And I will hear the lamentation of your woman.

*#10 Phantom of the Opera (1924)*
--Passion. Much more compelling than the tag-lined Bram Stoker's _Dracula_, "Love Never Dies".

*#15 Spirited Away (2001)*
--Clever, compelling, mirthful and magical. If small motes of dust can evoke emotion, then the rest of the work is even more impressive.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 11, 2005)

*Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#11 Carrie (1976)  
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)
15 Shaun of the Dead (2004) 

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979) 
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#6 Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959) 
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) 
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985) 
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#4 Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) 
#6 Hellraiser (1987) 
#14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) 

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
#12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
#10 Phantom of the Opera (1924)
#15 Spirited Away (2001)*



#4 King Kong (1933) vs #13 The Seventh Seal (1957) - This was the hardest one for me to decide.  I guess the great ape trumps death (for me).


----------



## Templetroll (Feb 11, 2005)

Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
#12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) 
#13 Pete's Dragon (1977) 
#6 Ghostbusters (1984)  
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)  

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979) 
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#6 Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959) 
#14 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
#10 Dragonslayer (1981)
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Division

#16 Cube (1997)
The Exorcist (1973)
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#13 Akira (1987)
#11 Total Recall (1990) 
#3 The Mummy (1999) 
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 
#15 High Plains Drifter (1973)

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#9 Batman (1989)
 #12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#6 Camelot (1967) 
#14 Conan the Barbarian (1982)
#7 Frankenstein (1931) 
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 12, 2005)

Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
#12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#6 Ghostbusters (1984) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#7 Galaxy Quest (1999)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) 

Eastern Division

#16 Fallen (1998)
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
#5 Spiderman (2002)
#4 Robocop (1987)
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#14 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)
#2 Aliens (1986)

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985)
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977)
#12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986)
#13 Akira (1987)
#6 Hellraiser (1987)
#3 The Mummy (1999)
#10 Minority Report (2002)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964)

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)
#5 The Thing (1982)
#4 King Kong (1933)
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#14 Conan the Barbarian (1982)
#7 Frankenstein (1931)
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 12, 2005)

Northern Division 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#9 Twelve Monkeys (1995) 
#5 The Matrix (1999)  
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#11 Carrie (1976) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#10 Time Bandits (1981)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)

Eastern Division
#1 Alien (1979)
#9 The Haunting (1963)
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#4 Robocop (1987) 
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#14 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)
#2 Aliens (1986)

Southern Division
#1 Brazil (1985) 
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977)
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#13 Akira (1987)
#6 Hellraiser (1987
#14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) 

Western Division
#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#9 Batman (1989)
#5 The Thing (1982)
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
#7 Frankenstein (1931)
#15 Spirited Away (2001)


----------



## Berandor (Feb 12, 2005)

Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001): Poor Shrek, indeed 
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975): Tough, tough choice. Ultimately, I decided on rewatchability. 
#5 The Matrix (1999): This movie was great despite its lead, Pirates was great because of its lead. I think Matrix with Johnny Depp - instant classic.
#4 City of Lost Children (1995): Jeunet! 
#6 Ghostbusters (1984): My first exposure to Bill Murray 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981): Hellboy was good, but not *that* good.
#10 Time Bandits (1981): This was the hardest one for me in the North.
As I've still not seen Shaun of the Dead, I refrain from voting.Just saw your comment on "no ties". Well, then: Close Encounters!

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979): No contest.
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000): I love that movie
#5 Spiderman (2002): That was harder than it seemed.
#4 Robocop (1987): I got nightmares from the acid-face walking in front of the car. And I still love "You're fired!" 
#11 The Fifth Element (1997): How did Plan 9 survive round 1?
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) vs #14 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954): no voteSleeping Beauty
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954): I'm gonna vote against my own movie? Yes, of course. I'm Nemo!
#15 Dark City (1998): As Aliens will surely win, I feel safe in my vote for this gem.

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985): Brazil is a great, great movie.
#9 The Exorcist (1973): Very hard choice, but Exorcist goes all the way, and I admire that.
#12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986): Jack Burton lives!
#4 Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992): Yes, another movie I really enjoy, and Hopkins gives us a good show of why turning undead is charisma-based.
I haven't seen Hellraiser, so no voteTotal Recall
#14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938): Classic!
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968): If Krieg could once again post the monologue? That'd be great.
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964)

Western Division

I don't think I know the Scarlet PimpernelBlade Runner
Never seen Willy WonkaBatman
#12 Sleepy Hollow (1999): Carpenter! Oh, uhm, no - Burton! Yeah.
#4 King Kong (1933): As long as Peter Jackson's version isn't out...
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
Never seen the PhantomFrankenstein
#15 Spirited Away (2001): One of the greatest animated films I've ever seen.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 12, 2005)

*Northern Division*

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)  
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
#12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995)  
#6 Ghostbusters (1984)  
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#10 Time Bandits (1981)
#15 Shaun of the Dead (2004) 

*Eastern Division*

#1 Alien (1979) 
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
#12 Metropolis (1927)
#4 Robocop (1987) 
#6 Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959) 
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)
#2 Aliens (1986) 

*Southern Division*

#1 Brazil (1985) 
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977)
#12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986)
#4 Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992)
#11 Total Recall (1990) 
#3 Robin Hood (1938) 
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964)

*Western Division*

#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#9 Batman (1989)
#12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)
#4 King Kong (1933)
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
#7 Frankenstein (1931)
#15 Spirited Away (2001)

A mixture of hard to choose between and aargh do I have to vote for either of these pieces of junk.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 12, 2005)

MonsterMash: Aren't you missing the Northern division?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 12, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> #11 The Fifth Element (1997): How did Plan 9 survive round 1?



It was paired against "Manos, Hand of Fate" which truly is a worse movie.

I'm surprised "Plan 9" is doing as well as it is in this round--it's got six votes so far, I think.  Must be more "Fifth Element"-haters out there besides myself.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 13, 2005)

Hmmm, the rounds seem to be going slower and slower...


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 13, 2005)

Northern Division

#1 Lord of the Rings
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
#12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003)
#4 City of Lost Children (1995)
#6 Ghostbusters (1984)
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (197

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979) 
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#4 Robocop (1987
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) 
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985) 
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977)
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#13 Akira (1987)
 #11 Total Recall (1990)
#14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) 

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971
#5 The Thing (1982) 
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#6 Camelot (1967) 
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
#7 Frankenstein (1931)
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 13, 2005)

Here are My picks. 

*Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#6 Ghostbusters (1984) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)
#15 Shaun of the Dead (2004) 

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979) 
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959)
#10 Dragonslayer (1981) 
I thought this was dragonheart, and it was a tough choice as Dragonslayer - it wins hands down.
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985) 
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
tricky - but this one always makes me think of wife. Wife wins.
#13 Akira (1987)
#11 Total Recall (1990) 
#3 The Mummy (1999) 
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) 
high plains drifter sci-fi? really? didnt see it assumed western

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982)  is this the org. or directors cut? DC is much much better 
#9 Batman (1989)
#5 The Thing (1982) 
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#6 Camelot (1967) 
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
#7 Frankenstein (1931) - rolled d10 - odd =  Frank wins
 #15 Spirited Away (2001)*

Okay is it odd that 3 of the #1 seats are in my top 5 all time fav movies?  with the 4th ranked as #8 and the only the 5th not Scifi /fantasy?  or am I just a geek?


----------



## D+1 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Northern Division 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975)
#12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#6 Ghostbusters (1984)
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#7 Galaxy Quest (1999)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)

Eastern Division

#1 Alien (1979)
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
#5 Spiderman (2002)
#4 Robocop (1987)
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#14 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)
#10 Dragonslayer (1981)
#2 Aliens (1986)

Southern Division

#1 Brazil (1985)
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977)
#5 Princess Bride (1987)
#13 Akira (1987)
#11 Total Recall (1990) 
#3 The Mummy (1999)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964)

Western Division

#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)
#5 The Thing (1982)
#4 King Kong (1933)
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
#7 Frankenstein (1931)
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)*


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 13, 2005)

I want to put out a plea to all  to *not* vote for the Mummy ahead of the Adventures of Robin Hood in the Southern division.  Such a defeat for  Robin Hood by a lousy piece of Hollywood hack woudl be a travesty.  The Adventures of Robin Hood starring Errol Flynn the masterpiece of one of the great swashbuckling actors, with a classic swordfight that is one of the best ever, and the defining film of this iconic hero.  No subsequent film about Robin Hood has outdone this one this classic, in fact attempts have mostly been abyssmal failures.

In short, tAoRH is an eternal classic, and the Mummy is an entertaining but unoriginal pulp film with a rather rediculous story and so-so acting.  I don't have anything against people who liek the film, it's certainly watchable, but in this competition it's competing against a true classic, though unfortunately one that's less well known to the younger audience.

Voting for the Mummy would be like voting that a Robert Jordan novel is better than Lord of the Rings.


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 13, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Voting for the Mummy would be like voting that a Robert Jordan novel is better than Lord of the Rings.




1. Don't presume to tell people what they should and should've vote for.
2. What if they HAVEN'T read Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 14, 2005)

Its too bad Harry Potter was over mached in the regular season, I would have been comfortable with it as a 7ish seed, just based on personal prefrence.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 14, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> MonsterMash: Aren't you missing the Northern division?



Ooops!, yes you are right Berandor.

Gomez my vote has now had Northern Division added and a couple of revisions in other divisions. Apologies for my mistake.
MM


----------



## Berandor (Feb 14, 2005)

The problem is not everybody has seen this classic, but we can't leave a vote undecided. And if I only know one film, I can only vote for that film, no matter how good the other one is. But Errol Flynn is and will remain great, no matter whether a greater audience will cause the Mummy to prevail.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 14, 2005)

This thread is all about taste, and there's no accounting for that. But yep, I love Errol Flynn and would take most of his work over many other later action stars. I prefer Douglas Fairbanks, too, but try extolling his virtues to today's youth. 

Re: Robin Hood. All-time great flick, IMHO, but even it pales when placed up against Captain Blood, or The Seahawk. (And if you haven't seen the Seahawk, for the love of gawd, find the non-colorised version.)

HTH


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 14, 2005)

Northern 

LotR: Fellowship of the Rings
Monty Python and the Holy Grail (I really hated making this choice so early)
Matrix
Pete's Dragon
Ghostbusters
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Time Bandits
Close Encounters

 Eastern 

Alien
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Spiderman
Rocky Horror Picture Show
Fifth Element
Sleeping Beauty
20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
Aliens

 Southern 

Brazil
Star Wars: A New Hope
Princess Bride
Akira
Total Recall
The Mummy
Minority Report
Dr. Strangelove

 Western 

Blade Runner
Batman
The Thing
King Kong
Camelot
The Empire Strikes Back
Frankenstein
Three Musketeers


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 14, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> This thread is all about taste, and there's no accounting for that. But yep, I love Errol Flynn and would take most of his work over many other later action stars. I prefer Douglas Fairbanks, too, but try extolling his virtues to today's youth.
> 
> Re: Robin Hood. All-time great flick, IMHO, but even it pales when placed up against Captain Blood, or The Seahawk. (And if you haven't seen the Seahawk, for the love of gawd, find the non-colorised version.)
> 
> HTH




I'll agree with you on Captain Blood.  I supposed Robin Hood is generally rated better because it's such a definitive film of an iconic legend.

I'll have to admit I've never seen Douglas Fairbank's films.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, Voting is closed and here are the results of Round One.




*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) defeats  #16. Shrek (2001) 26-1
#8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) defeats #9 Twelve Monkeys  (1995)  19-8
#5 The Matrix (1999) defeats #12 Pirates of the Caribbean (2003) 14-13
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) defeats #13 Pete's Dragon (1977)  20-7
#6 Ghostbusters (1984) defeats #11 Carrie (1976)  22-5
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) defeats #14 Hellboy (2004)  26-1
#10. Time Bandits (1981) defeats #7 Galaxy Quest (1999) 18-9
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) defeats #15 Shaun of the Dead (2004) 14-13

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) defeats #16 Fallen (1998) 25-2
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) defeats #9 The Haunting  (1963) 22-5
#5 Spiderman (2002) defeats #12 Metropolis  (1927) 22-5
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) defeats #4 Robocop (1987) 14-13
#11 The Fifth Element (1997) defeats #6 Plan 9 from Outer Space (1959) 21-6
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) defeats  #11 Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954) 15-12
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) defeats #10 Dragonslayer (1981) 19-8
#2 Aliens (1986) defeats #15 Dark City (1998) 22-5

Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) defeats #16 Cube (1997) 25-2
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) defeats  #9 The Exorcist (1973) 23-4
#5 Princess Bride (1987) defeats  #12 Big Trouble in Little China (1986) 20-7
#13 Akira (1987) defeats  #4 Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) 16-11
#11 Total Recall (1990) defeats  #6 Hellraiser (1987) 15-12
#3 The Mummy (1999) defeats  #14 The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) 17-10
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) defeats  #10 Minority Report (2002) 19-8
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) defeats #15 High Plains Drifter (1973) 17-1-

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982) defeats #16 The Scarlet Pimpernel (1934) 26-1
#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) defeats #9 Batman (1989) 14-13
#5 The Thing (1982) defeats #12 Sleepy Hollow (1999)  14-13
#4 King Kong (1933) defeats #13 The Seventh Seal (1957)  22-5
#11 Nosferatu (1922) defeats #6 Camelot (1967)  17-10
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) defeats #14 Conan the Barbarian (1982) 21-6
#7 Frankenstein (1931) defeats #10 Phantom of the Opera (1924) 26-1
#2 Three Musketeers (1973) defeats  #15 Spirited Away (2001) 16-11*



We has some very close matches with five decided by one vote! Every movie got at least one vote as well. 

Round Two matches are next!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 14, 2005)

*Round Two!

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs #8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) vs #5 The Matrix (1999) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) vs #6 Ghostbusters (1984)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) vs #10 Time Bandits (1981)

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) vs #8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
#5 Spiderman (2002) vs #13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) 
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) vs #11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#2 Aliens (1986) vs #7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)

Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) vs  #8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
#5 Princess Bride (1987) vs #13 Akira (1987) 
#3 The Mummy (1999) vs #11 Total Recall (1990)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) vs  #7 Planet of the Apes (1968)

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs  #8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
#4 King Kong (1933) vs #5 The Thing (1982)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) vs #11 Nosferatu (1922)
#2 Three Musketeers (1973) vs #7 Frankenstein (1931)*

 When you are posting your winners, please include the movie's ranking as it helps me in counting the votes. Thanks!

Voting closes at 12 Noon Central Standard Time on Feb. 17th.


----------



## Jaws (Feb 14, 2005)

*Round Two!

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
#4 City of Lost Children (1995)
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#10. Time Bandits (1981)

Eastern Group

#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
#5 Spiderman (2002)
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#2 Aliens (1986)

Southern Group

#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
#5 Princess Bride (1987)
#11 Total Recall (1990)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#4 King Kong (1933)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)*


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow! This round has forced some _really tough_ decisions!!
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995)  No contest for me, and I hope others feel the same way! (CoLC is one of my top picks in the entire league so far!!)
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) : Gotta go with Indy, though it's another tough call.
#10. Time Bandits (1981): It's the Terry Gilliam thing.

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) : Gotta go with my girl Sigourney, though I thoroughly enjoyed CTHD.
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985): Ooh. All my favoirtes are matched up against the heavy hitters. Though less visible, Brazil is nonetheless the better, more innovative film.
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#11 Total Recall (1990)
 #7 Planet of the Apes (1968)

Western Divison

 #8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
 #7 Frankenstein (1931)


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 14, 2005)

Northern Group 

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)*
*#5 The Matrix (1999)*
*#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)* 
*#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)*

Eastern Group

*#1 Alien (1979)*
*#5 Spiderman (2002)*
*#11 The Fifth Element (1997)*
*#2 Aliens (1986)*

Southern Group

*#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) *
*#13 Akira (1987) * _My roommate has its poster above his bed._
*#11 Total Recall (1990)* _Ah-nuld._
*#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)* _Damned, dirty apes._

Western Divison

*#1 Bladerunner (1982)*
*#4 King Kong (1933)*
*#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)* 
*#7 Frankenstein (1931)* _Again, my vote goes to Karloff.[/b]_


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 14, 2005)

Round Two!


*
Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985)
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#3 The Mummy (1999) 
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) 

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#7 Frankenstein (1931)*


----------



## Berandor (Feb 14, 2005)

Northern Group 

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)*: It's just one of the best (fantasy) movies ever
*#4 City of Lost Children (1995)*: Though this will be a very close round, I think. 
*#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)*: again, an iconic movie.
*#10 Time Bandits (1981)*: Sorry, can't go with Spielbergian utopia here. I'll take the grittier movie.

Eastern Group

*#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)*: One of my favorite movies, ever
*#5 Spiderman (2002)*: And they say that a Hero will save us... 
*#11 The Fifth Element (1997)*: Please, don't lose against singing dwarves. Please...
*#2 Aliens (1986)*: Goodbye, Nemo

Southern Group

*#1 Brazil (1985)*: That won't be the winner, but it's a very close decision for me. I'll vote for the underdog, then. 
*#5 Princess Bride (1987)* 
*#11 Total Recall (1990)*: Errol Flynn's revenge!
*#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)*

Western Divison

*#1 Bladerunner (1982)*: No matter what version, this is a ground-breaking movie 
*#5 The Thing (1982)*: The old Kong is too dated for me. I'm waiting for Christmas
*#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)*: Now, I could vote against Star Wars, but not against Empire. No way.
*#2 Three Musketeers (1973)*: First vote for this movie on my part, but now I gotta go with Oliver Reed & Co.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 14, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Please, don't lose against singing dwarves. Please...



Wrong movie.  Singing dwarves would by *Snow White*.  *Sleeping Beauty* has Maleficent, who turns into a dragon at the end, and not very much singing.  I can only think of one song in the movie, but there's probably more.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 14, 2005)

'Ere we go an' 'ere we go an' 'ere we go!

Northern Group

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs #8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) -- Wah!  I love, love, love Holy Grail, but placed like this?  One ring to rule them all!
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) vs #5 The Matrix (1999) -- Easy.  Good film versus, well...  Petit Papa Noel wins!
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) vs #6 Ghostbusters (1984) -- ARGH!!  Two of my all time faves!  One of the greatest pulp films ever made versus arguably the greatest comedy of all time...  **sigh**  Okay, who y'gonna call?
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) vs #10 Time Bandits (1981) -- What can one say?  It's all about Supreme Evil    

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) vs #8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) -- I give this to Ripley, without question.
#5 Spiderman (2002) vs #13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) -- Rocky Horror is fun, but Spidey is just plain better -- Shazaam!
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) vs #11 The Fifth Element (1997) -- Cake.  I give it to the cabby  
#2 Aliens (1986) vs #7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) -- Game over, man...  

Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) vs #8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) -- Hmmm, difficult for a moment, but in the end, I go with Brazil
#5 Princess Bride (1987) vs #13 Akira (1987) -- No contest.  Bring on the Brute Squad!
#3 The Mummy (1999) vs #11 Total Recall (1990) -- This is a contest?  The Mummy rules!
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) vs #7 Planet of the Apes (1968) -- again, no challenge.  We'll meet again...  

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs #8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) -- Gotta go with the replicant's here, but it would be better if I could get the 1.5 version (add back in some of the narrations)
#4 King Kong (1933) vs #5 The Thing (1982) -- I give it to the monkey
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) vs #11 Nosferatu (1922) -- Oooh, this one is closer, but in the end, Max wins.
#2 Three Musketeers (1973) vs #7 Frankenstein (1931) -- **sigh** Classic pair-up.  Best swashbuckler versus classic monster.  I'll go with Athos & Co, but I could be tipped either way...

Next round will either lead to some very tough decisions or a few more very easy matchups


----------



## Berandor (Feb 14, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Wrong movie.  Singing dwarves would by *Snow White*.  *Sleeping Beauty* has Maleficent, who turns into a dragon at the end, and not very much singing.  I can only think of one song in the movie, but there's probably more.



 Ooh, you're right. Sorry. My vote stands, though.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 14, 2005)

*Round Two!

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) 

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979)
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) 
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
#2 Aliens (1986)

Southern Group

 #8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
 #13 Akira (1987) 
#11 Total Recall (1990)  (Voting against the Mummy in tribute to Errol Flynn)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) 

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#4 King Kong
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
#7 Frankenstein (1931)*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 14, 2005)

Man, tough choices from start to finish...

Northern Group

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)

Eastern Group

#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)

Southern Group

#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977)
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#3 The Mummy (1999) 
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) 

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
#7 Frankenstein (1931)


----------



## Kiln Publications (Feb 14, 2005)

Northern Group

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#10 Time Bandits (1981)
Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) 
#11 The Fifth Element (1997) 
#2 Aliens (1986) 
Southern Group

#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977)
#13 Akira (1987)
#3 The Mummy (1999) 
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#5 The Thing (1982) 
#11 Nosferatu (1922) one of the all time classics...partial to it because I am doing a graphic novel adaptation of it
#7 Frankenstein (1931)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 14, 2005)

Kiln Publications,

Your alittle to late for the first round but if you want you can get into the second round voting!   

Edit: Oh never mind! LOL!


----------



## Kiln Publications (Feb 14, 2005)

Whoops, was that for my screw up the first time and I had to go back and edit or voting entirely???


----------



## Gomez (Feb 14, 2005)

Your ok!   It was for the first time before your edit! 

_Nothing to see here. Move along!  Move along!_


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 14, 2005)

whee! 

*Round Two!

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)

Eastern Group

#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)

Southern Group

#1 Alien 
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#11 Total Recall (1990)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)*


----------



## Krieg (Feb 14, 2005)

*Round Two!

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) 

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979)
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#2 Aliens (1986)

Southern Group

#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#3 The Mummy (1999)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982)  
#5 The Thing (1982)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
#2 Three Musketeers (1973) *


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 14, 2005)

*Round Two!

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)

Eastern Group

#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
 #13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) 
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) 
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) 
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#11 Total Recall (1990)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#2 Three Musketeers (1973) *


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 14, 2005)

Northern Group 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#10 Time Bandits (1981)

Eastern Group
#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#2 Aliens (1986)

Southern Group
#1 Brazil (1985)
#5 Princess Bride (1987)
#3 The Mummy (1999)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964)

Western Divison
#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#5 The Thing (1982)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)


----------



## Felix (Feb 15, 2005)

Winners in *BOLD*

Northern Group 

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)* vs #8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) vs *#5 The Matrix (1999) *
*#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)* vs #6 Ghostbusters (1984)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) vs *#10 Time Bandits (1981)*

Eastern Group

*#1 Alien (1979)* vs #8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
*#5 Spiderman (2002)* vs #13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) 
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959) vs *#11 The Fifth Element (1997)*
*#2 Aliens (1986)* vs #7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)

Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) vs *#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) *
*#5 Princess Bride (1987)* vs #13 Akira (1987) 
#3 The Mummy (1999) vs *#11 Total Recall (1990)*
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) vs *#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)*

Western Divison

*#1 Bladerunner (1982)* vs #8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
*#4 King Kong (1933)* vs #5 The Thing (1982)
*#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)* vs #11 Nosferatu (1922)
*#2 Three Musketeers (1973)* vs #7 Frankenstein (1931)


----

A lot of my pics went the way of the dodo last round, and I still haven't heard who pitted Conan against Empire... grrr. Anyways, the underdogs:

*The Matrix*
Shouldn't be the underdog. The sequels must have made us forget how innovative this movie was, and how well matched the comic book feel was to the story. 

*Time Bandits*
Maybe it's just me, but I didn't find Close Encounters all that entertaining...

*The Fifth Element*
This film's status as an underdog is also probably because of some preliminary match-up against a very worthy film. Orange-hair beats out the redhead.

*Star Wars Episode IV*
Ground breaking effects. The return of Sci-fi to mainstream. Han Solo kills Greedo in cold blood. 

*Total Recall*
The Governator reminds us who is king of action/adventure. His "arrghs!" beat out Frazer's quips.

*Planet of the Apes*
If you want fury at nuclear weaponry, The Heston does it much better than 3 Peter Sellers.


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 15, 2005)

Northern Group 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995)
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#10 Time Bandits (1981)

Eastern Group
#1 Alien (1979)
#5 Spiderman (2002)  
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Group
#1 Brazil (1985)  
#13 Akira (1987) 
#11 Total Recall (1990)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) 

Western Divison
#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#5 The Thing (1982)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
#7 Frankenstein (1931)


----------



## Greylock (Feb 15, 2005)

Round Two!

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#4 City of Lost Children (1995) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)

Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) 
#5 Princess Bride (1987)  
#3 The Mummy (1999) 
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982)  
#4 King Kong (1933) 
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#7 Frankenstein (1931)

Ohmygawd. I hate The Mummy. That bracket suxr0x0rz.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 15, 2005)

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 
#13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) 
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#2 Aliens (1986)

Southern Group

#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#3 The Mummy (1999) 
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)

Western Divison

#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
#5 The Thing (1982)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 15, 2005)

LOL how did I miss this thread it is awesome. Dang


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Berandor (Feb 15, 2005)

Then vote, SA! Vote!



> The Fifth Element
> This film's status as an underdog is also probably because of some preliminary match-up against a very worthy film.



 Against "Brotherhood of the Wolf". 


> Star Wars Episode IV
> Ground breaking effects. The return of Sci-fi to mainstream. Han Solo kills Greedo in cold blood.



No, he doesn't 

Let me just say I'm pleasantly surprised at how good City of Lost Children is doing.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 15, 2005)

My votes - remembering the northern group   

Northern Group 

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)* - _Lets be honest this will pretty much wipe the floor with almost everything else_ 
*#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#10 Time Bandits (1981)*

Eastern Group

*#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#3 Sleeping Beauty (1959)
#2 Aliens (1986)*

Southern Group

*#1 Brazil (1985) 
#5 Princess Bride (1987 
#3 The Mummy (1999)* - _Only for Rachel Weisz_
*#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964)*

Western Divison

*#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#4 King Kong (1933)
#11 Nosferatu (1922)
#7 Frankenstein (1931)*


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 15, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> This thread is all about taste, and there's no accounting for that. But yep, I love Errol Flynn and would take most of his work over many other later action stars. I prefer Douglas Fairbanks, too, but try extolling his virtues to today's youth.
> 
> Re: Robin Hood. All-time great flick, IMHO, but even it pales when placed up against Captain Blood, or The Seahawk. (And if you haven't seen the Seahawk, for the love of gawd, find the non-colorised version.)
> 
> HTH



Captain Blood is the only true pirate movie, everything else is a pale imitation.

_With acknowledgements to Diaglo_


----------



## WaterMonk (Feb 15, 2005)

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#6 Ghostbusters (1984)
#10 Time Bandits (1981)

Eastern Group

#8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)

Southern Group

#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
#13 Akira (1987) 
#11 Total Recall (1990)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#5 The Thing (1982)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
#7 Frankenstein (1931)


----------



## Greylock (Feb 15, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I'll agree with you on Captain Blood.  I supposed Robin Hood is generally rated better because it's such a definitive film of an iconic legend.
> 
> I'll have to admit I've never seen Douglas Fairbank's films.




You really should try to find some of Fairbanks stuff. Flynn got most of his schtick from him. In fact, several of Flynn's legendary roles are remakes of what were originally Fairbanks. Thing is, Fairbanks hey-day was in the silent era. That puts off a lot of folks.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 15, 2005)

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)  
#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 
#5 Spiderman (2002)  
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) This was a very painful choice to make!  
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#11 Total Recall (1990)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) 

Western Divison

#1 Bladerunner (1982)  
#5 The Thing (1982)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 15, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> whee!
> 
> *Round Two!
> 
> ...




Hey, Evil Halfling, you have a problem in the Southern Group - #1 Alien is in the Eastern Group.  The Southern matchup is #1 Brazil vs. #8 Star Wars.  I know it is a really tough choice, but denial (picking a film from another group) is not a good thing.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 15, 2005)

Kiln Publications said:
			
		

> #11 Nosferatu (1922) one of the all time classics...partial to it because I am doing a graphic novel adaptation of it




Cool so whens that coming out? and is it the movie retold or so ething different?

I agree that Nosferatu is a great classic and imho the GREATEST horror movie ever - when I first saw it I was truely suprised just how 'scary' it is and with nought save great use of shadows. Its a bit sad it isn't faring as well as it should (I'd love to see it win overall best)


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 15, 2005)

Here we go again...
Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) (no contest)
#5 The Matrix (1999) (the first was a classic)
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) (not really comparable)
#10 Time Bandits (1981) (I love this movie. Probably more than I should)

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) (very close call)
#5 Spiderman (2002) (one of the best superhero movies)
#11 The Fifth Element (1997) (close, but...)
#2 Aliens (1986) (bughunters beat squid. Sorry, Jules Verne)

Southern Group

#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) (no contest)
#5 Princess Bride (1987) (difficult decision)
#3 The Mummy (1999) (not a fan of Total Recall)
#2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) (damn you for making me have to choose!)

Western Divison

#8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) (Don't really know why...)
#4 King Kong (1933) (King over thing)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) (OK, Nosferatu is a classic, but ESB is one of the best space operas ever. Again, damn you for making me choose)
#7 Frankenstein (1931) (friend... good. OK, so that was from Bride of Frankenstein.)

Demiurge out.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 15, 2005)

Tell you what. If Nosferatu makes it to the Final, I'll vote for it. I promise.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 16, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I agree that Nosferatu is a great classic and imho the GREATEST horror movie ever - when I first saw it I was truely suprised just how 'scary' it is and with nought save great use of shadows. Its a bit sad it isn't faring as well as it should (I'd love to see it win overall best)



I'm curious as to how many people voting here have even seen Nosferatu--and was that on t.v. or in a theater?

I've seen most movies in this competition, but not City of Lost Children, so it will always lose my vote.


----------



## Jaws (Feb 16, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to how many people voting here have even seen Nosferatu--and was that on t.v. or in a theater?



Barendd, since the Times Cinema just down the street from you shows it around Halloween, I have been able to see Nosferatu at the theater. I never seen it on t.v.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 16, 2005)

yep never seen it on TV but tey showed at at a film festival many moons ago and some of the boutique theatres show it on different occasions


----------



## Greylock (Feb 16, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to how many people voting here have even seen Nosferatu--and was that on t.v. or in a theater?




Both.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 16, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to how many people voting here have even seen Nosferatu--and was that on t.v. or in a theater?
> (




I first saw this in a theatre that ran old films (after a restoration job in the 1970s).  Later I saw it on tv.  Finally I came to own it, first on VHS, now on DVD.  I watch it probably twice a year.

And, yes, I also love _Shadow of the Vampire_


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 16, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to how many people voting here have even seen Nosferatu--and was that on t.v. or in a theater?



I've only seen it on TV unfortunately. Actually that applies to the Errol Flynn and other 1920s' and 30's films as well


----------



## Berandor (Feb 16, 2005)

TV, both Nosferatu and Shadow of the Vampire 

And I believe I also saw a version with Klaus Kinski once.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 16, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> TV, both Nosferatu and Shadow of the Vampire
> 
> And I believe I also saw a version with Klaus Kinski once.




That one I did see in the cinema (and Shadow of the Vampire)

Actually I think my favourite vampire movie is Dreyer's Vampyr


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 16, 2005)

I've seen Nosferatu.
Excellent, excellent film.  

There's actually a couple of films here that rate in my all-time favorite list. (Time Bandits, City of Lost Children, Brazil)


----------



## Kiln Publications (Feb 16, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to how many people voting here have even seen Nosferatu--and was that on t.v. or in a theater?
> (



I've seen it numerous times (on VHS and DVD), as a matter of fact I am working on a adaptation of the movie for print...all in pointilism...


----------



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

I haven't seen Nosferatu. I will have to put it in my Blockbuster online que.

Since we have not had any new votes for almost a day. I will close voting at 12 noon Central Standard Time today.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 16, 2005)

Round Two votes:

Northern Group:
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
#5 The Matrix (1999)
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
#2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)

Eastern Group:
#1 Alien (1979)
#5 Spiderman (2002) - since I despise Rocky Horror Picture Show
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)
#2 Aliens (1986)

Southern Group:
#8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977) 
#5 Princess Bride (1987)
#11 Total Recall (1990)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)

Western Divison:
#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#4 King Kong (1933)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)

These were all _extremely_ easy choices for me. No hesitation.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

Voting Closed 

Results in a minute


----------



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

*Round Two!

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) defeats #8 Monty Python & the Holy Grail (1975)  23-0

#5 The Matrix (1999) defeats #4 City of Lost Children (1995)  12-11

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) defeats  #6 Ghostbusters (1984) 21-2

#10 Time Bandits (1981) defeats #2 Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) 18-5

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) defeats #8 Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000) 14-9

#5 Spiderman (2002) defeats #13 Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975)  17-6

 #11 The Fifth Element (1997) defeats #3 Sleeping Beauty (1959)  16-7

#2 Aliens (1986) defeats #7 20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954) 19-4

Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) defeats  #8 Star Wars Episode IV (1977)  12-11

#5 Princess Bride (1987) defeats #13 Akira (1987)  18-5

#11 Total Recall (1990) defeats #3 The Mummy (1999)  13-10

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) defeats #2 Dr. Strangelove (1964) 14-9

Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) defeats #8 Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971)  20-3

#4 King Kong (1933) defeats  #5 The Thing (1982) 15-8

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) defeats #11 Nosferatu (1922) 15-6

#2 Three Musketeers (1973) defeats #7 Frankenstein (1931) 12-11*


----------



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

We are down to the Sweet Sixteen. 

Here are the match ups!



*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs #5 The Matrix (1999) 

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)  vs #10 Time Bandits (1981) 


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) vs #5 Spiderman (2002) 

 #11 The Fifth Element (1997) vs #2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) vs #5 Princess Bride (1987) 

#11 Total Recall (1990) vs #7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs #4 King Kong (1933) 

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) vs #2 Three Musketeers (1973) * 


Voting Closes on Feb. 18th at 8:00 PM Central Standard Time!


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 16, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> We are down to the Sweet Sixteen.
> 
> Here are the match ups!
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, City of Lost Children is out.     
But at least Brazil is still in.

Northern Group 

No question. #1- LotR
Hmm. #10- Time Bandits

Eastern Group

#1- Alien
#2 Aliens

Southern Group

Nooooooo! Do I have to choose? I have to go with #1-Brazil, then.
#11 Total Recall

Western Group
#4- King Kong
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Berandor (Feb 16, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> #5 The Matrix (1999) defeats #4 City of Lost Children (1995) 12-11



NOOOO! Arwyn, that's your fault!

Well, at least Brazil won  (If Brazil had lost 11-12 as well, though... there would be a Reload, nay a Revolution at your hands!

Now, the votes
*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001):* Take that, Neo!

*#10 Time Bandits (1981):* When all is said and done, Raiders is "just" a piece of entertainment, but Time Bandits is _inspired_


*Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979):* Sorry, Tobey, I like you, but... can't we be just friends? 

* #11 The Fifth Element (1997):* Though I'm sure Aliens will advance. Maybe because of that.

*Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985):* Storybook love does not help against Terry Gilliam's genius. If only Twelve Monkeys were still around...  

*#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)*: Krieg really made this movie  


*Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982)*: Maybe the weakest match-up 

*#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) *
Will Time Bandits (or Raiders) be able to topple Fellowship? That will be the true test


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 16, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)  

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)   


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979)  

 #11 The Fifth Element (1997)  


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) 

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)*


----------



## Greylock (Feb 16, 2005)

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

#10 Time Bandits (1981) 


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979)  

#11 The Fifth Element (1997)  

Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985)  

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 16, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> NOOOO! Arwyn, that's your fault!



Damn straight. And don't you forget it. 

My votes:

Northern Group:
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)

Eastern Group:
#1 Alien (1979)
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Group:
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#11 Total Recall (1990)

Western Group:
#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 16, 2005)

Northern Group

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 

#2 Aliens (1986)


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) 

#11 Total Recall (1990) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Northern Group *

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) - Neo isn't dodging THIS bullet.

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)


*Eastern Group*

#5 Spiderman (2002) 

#11 The Fifth Element (1997)


*Southern Group*

#5 Princess Bride (1987) - Okay, fine.

#11 Total Recall (1990)


*Western Group*

#1 Bladerunner (1982)

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - I still can't believe that ANH is out.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 16, 2005)

So, let's see what's left...

Northern Group

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs #5 The Matrix (1999) -- This is not even a contest.  In one movie there is acting and thought.  In the other there is Keanu...  

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) vs #10 Time Bandits (1981) -- Oh sigh.  Tough one.  I think I have to go with Indy, but this is a very, very close call.  


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) vs #5 Spiderman (2002) -- No problem.  Spidey.  I hate watching Jonathon Hurt die...

#11 The Fifth Element (1997) vs #2 Aliens (1986) -- But on the other hand, I think I have to go with Aliens here... call me fickle  


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) vs #5 Princess Bride (1987) -- AGH REDUX!  **sigh**  I suppose I will have to go with Brazil here, but both are favourite movies. (err, you sure I can't rearrange this group?)  

#11 Total Recall (1990) vs #7 Planet of the Apes (1968) -- yuk.  If I _have _to choose one, I'll take the Apes... but only barely so.  Neither is a movie I enjoy watching.  


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs #4 King Kong (1933) -- Interesting.  Not quite sure.  Like I said, if there was a 1.5 version of Bladerunner, this would be easy.  So, premiere special effects, but for which era?  A slight edge to Bladerunner, but just slightly.  

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) vs #2 Three Musketeers (1973) -- Rough.  Very rough.  These are two of my fave rave films.  Either one of them would mop the floor with the two above.  In the end I will give it to the Musketeers simply because it is a complete film, where ESB requires films on either side of it.


----------



## Jaws (Feb 16, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 


Eastern Group

#5 Spiderman (2002) 

#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#5 Princess Bride (1987)

#11 Total Recall (1990)


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982)

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)* 


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Templetroll (Feb 16, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)  

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)   


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 

 #11 The Fifth Element (1997)  


Southern Group

#5 Princess Bride (1987) 

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#4 King Kong (1933) 

#2 Three Musketeers (1973) *


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 17, 2005)

Northern Group 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 

Eastern Group
#1 Alien (1979) 
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Group
#1 Brazil (1985) 
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 

Western Group
#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 

If my choices win, the next round is going to kill me.


----------



## replicant2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's my picks:



			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> *Northern Group
> 
> #1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
> 
> ...




I'm already anticipating a legendary clash of Empire vs. Fellowship in the final, though Blade Runner is arguably the best film of the three.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 17, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 
 #2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) *


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 17, 2005)

This is getting very tough:

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979)

 #11 The Fifth Element (1997) 


Southern Group

#5 Princess Bride (1987)  I think this was the toughest choice to date for me...

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982)

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 17, 2005)

Northern Group 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
#10 Time Bandits (1981) - this was the only difficult decision for me, It actually took 20 minutes to decide, and given another 20 I might change my mind.

Eastern Group
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#11 The Fifth Element (1997)

Southern Group
#1 Brazil (1985)
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 

Western Group
#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#2 Three Musketeers (1973)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 17, 2005)

Crap. I voted for starwars originally, then changed my vote- It would have tied 12-12
*sigh* I keep forgetting to check this forum. 


*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#10 Time Bandits (1981)  Go grumpy midgets!  - an evilhalfing movie If I ever saw one.  

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 
#11 The Fifth Element (1997) 

Southern Group

#5 Princess Bride (1987) stuiped brazil   
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) I still liked the Directors cut better  

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) * 

The choices get easier as some of my picks have fallen away -


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 17, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

#10 Time Bandits (1981) 


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 

#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) 

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#4 King Kong (1933) 

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)*


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 17, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> TV, both Nosferatu and Shadow of the Vampire
> 
> And I believe I also saw a version with Klaus Kinski once.



 Yep.  Isabelle Adjani is in it, too.  I've only seen that version once, though.

Jaws, I love the fact that I live two blocks from the Times Theater.  I get to drag my kids to things like *King Kong* and *Creature from the Black Lagoon* (in 3-D).

Wombat, I, too, loved *Shadow of the Vampire* (Willem Dafoe was robbed at the Oscars, but that's par for the course).

And, to all, I apologize for *The Matrix* beating *City of Lost Children*--it's my fault for not having seen CoLC and, thus, voting for TM.  Mea culpa.  Mea maxima culpa.  I will see this movie--just as soon as the theatre next door shows it again.


----------



## Felix (Feb 17, 2005)

Winners in *Bold*

Northern Group 

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)* vs #5 The Matrix (1999) 

*#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)* vs #10 Time Bandits (1981) 


Eastern Group

*#1 Alien (1979)* vs #5 Spiderman (2002) 

*#11 The Fifth Element (1997)* vs #2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) vs *#5 Princess Bride (1987) *

#11 Total Recall (1990) vs *#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) *


Western Group

*#1 Bladerunner (1982)* vs #4 King Kong (1933) 

*#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)* vs #2 Three Musketeers (1973)


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 17, 2005)

Northern Group 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 


Eastern Group
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group
#1 Bladerunner (1982) 
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 17, 2005)

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

#10 Time Bandits (1981) - "Little things hitting each other. That's what we like"


Eastern Group

#5 Spiderman (2002) 

#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) 

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982)

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 

All tough choices by this stage


----------



## Greylock (Feb 17, 2005)

Yep.  Seeing "The Princess Bride" and "Brazil" side by side was hard.

My vote came down to in-theater-views. Probably watched TPB 50+ times, but I saw Brazil in the theater first run at least 12-15 times. Only time in my life I ever did that.


----------



## nakia (Feb 17, 2005)

*Sweet 16 voting, really!*

Northern Group

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 

 #2 Aliens (1986)


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) 

 #7 Planet of the Apes (1968)


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) 

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 17, 2005)

nakia, Round Two is over.  It's time to vote on Round Three, a.k.a. "The Sweet Sixteen"


----------



## D+1 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979)

#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#5 Princess Bride (1987) 

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982)

#2 Three Musketeers (1973) * 


Bladerunner vs. King Kong was the only one that was problematic for me this time. The rest were pretty easy choices.  Which is not to say that there weren't some things to consider, but that was the only pairing that I ended up spending more than just a few moments thought on.


----------



## nakia (Feb 17, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> nakia, Round Two is over.  It's time to vote on Round Three, a.k.a. "The Sweet Sixteen"





Ummmm. . . yeah.  I knew that.    

It's been changed accordingly.


----------



## Kiln Publications (Feb 17, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Cool so whens that coming out? and is it the movie retold or so ething different?
> 
> I agree that Nosferatu is a great classic and imho the GREATEST horror movie ever - when I first saw it I was truely suprised just how 'scary' it is and with nought save great use of shadows. Its a bit sad it isn't faring as well as it should (I'd love to see it win overall best)



Well I was shooting for this Halloween for the first issue (of two). It will be the movie retold but in my pointilism style which I hope lends to the grittyness of the movie's look (it being a movie produced in 1922). I have an image over at www.kilnpublications.com in the comics section.


----------



## Kiln Publications (Feb 17, 2005)

Northern Group
#5 The Matrix (1999)

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979)

#11 The Fifth Element (1997)


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985)
 #7 Planet of the Apes (1968)


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)

Still upset Nosferatu is out now.....


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 18, 2005)

Kiln Publications said:
			
		

> Still upset Nosferatu is out now.....




me too


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 18, 2005)

Northern Group 
#5 The Matrix (1999) 
#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)  


Eastern Group
#5 Spiderman (2002) 
#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group
#5 Princess Bride (1987) 
#11 Total Recall (1990) 


Western Group
#1 Bladerunner (1982)
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)


----------



## Greylock (Feb 19, 2005)

Hmmm... Are folks losing interest as their personal faves drop out?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 19, 2005)

Well voting is closed. 
Results in a few.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 19, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) defeats #5 The Matrix (1999) 23-2

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) defeats #10 Time Bandits (1981) 18-7


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) defeats #5 Spiderman (2002) 18-7

 #2 Aliens (1986) defeats #11 The Fifth Element (1997) 16-9


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) defeats #5 Princess Bride (1987) 13-12

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) defeats #11 Total Recall (1990) 19-6


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) defeats #4 King Kong (1933) 22-3

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) defeats #2 Three Musketeers (1973) 21-4*


----------



## Gomez (Feb 19, 2005)

The Elite Eight! Here we go! 

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs #3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) vs  #2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) vs #7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs #3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) *


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Northern Group *

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)  - No doubt in my mind aboot this one.


*Eastern Group*

#1 Alien (1979) - really close, but...


*Southern Group*

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


*Western Group*

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - Still no contest.


----------



## Jaws (Feb 19, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 


Eastern Group

#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982)* 


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 19, 2005)

Hmmm, we'll see...  

Northern Group

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs #3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) -- Sorry, Indy.  You just can't win against LotR...  


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) vs #2 Aliens (1986) -- Hmmm.  The Haunted House or the War Film?  I think I'll go with the War Film.


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) vs #7 Planet of the Apes (1968) -- Bye bye, monkeys!


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs #3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) -- Easy.  ESB, though an "incomplete film" is simply better.  

This was far easier than I expected, mainly because so many of my favourites were knocked out early on.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 19, 2005)

Northern Group 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)


Eastern Group
#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)


----------



## Krieg (Feb 19, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 


Eastern Group

#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) *


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 19, 2005)

Northern Group 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)  


Eastern Group
#1 Alien (1979)  


Southern Group
#1 Brazil (1985) 


Western Group
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)


----------



## replicant2 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

It's going to be tough to beat this film. Fellowship restored my faith not only in the fantasy genre, but cinema as a whole.

Eastern Group

#2 Aliens (1986) 

You can count on one hand the number of sequels which surpassed the original. Aliens is one, albeit barely.


Southern Group

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 

Planet of the Apes is showing some age, but it's a great adventure film with a shocking ending. Anc Charlton Heston is the man.


Western Group

#1 Blade Runner (1982) 

Every one of my votes for Blade Runner is assuming the Director's Cut, which is an absolute marvel. Perhaps the most influential SF movie ever made, with beautiful imagery and some great themes to boot.

*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 19, 2005)

Northern Group

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985)


Western Group

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Feb 19, 2005)

Northern Group: LOTR: the Fellowship of the Ring

Eastern Group: Aliens

Southern Group: Planet of the Apes

Western Group: Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 19, 2005)

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) - could be the end of the cakewalk for Frodo and co though

Eastern Group

#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) - To anyone that's ever worked in government or similar beaurocracy this is a near documentary!



Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) - Decard vs Han Solo


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 19, 2005)

Northern Group 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

Eastern Group
#1 Alien (1979)

Southern Group
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 

Western Group
#1 Bladerunner (1982)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 19, 2005)

Northern Group 

*#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)* - While Rings is a great movie. I still think Raiders is better.  


Eastern Group

*#1 Alien (1979)* - super hard choice. Alien was the first R movie I ever saw at the movies. 


Southern Group

*#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)* - got to go with Chuck on this one.  


Western Group

*#1 Bladerunner (1982)* - Harrison Ford seems to be in alot of these movies LOL!


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 19, 2005)

Northern Group 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)

Eastern Group
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Group
#1 Brazil (1985)

Western Group
#1 Bladerunner (1982)


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 19, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 


Eastern Group

#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982)  * 

Agree with Replicant2 on most of the comments (except the Northern Group winner of cbviously. Sure Fellowship was wonderful but it needs the other two to be complete. Indy is more fun, complete in its own right and virtually created its own genre (the Treaure Hunter Archeologist Hero) - plus I watched it last night  

Oh and I'm still smarting about Nosferatu :\


----------



## Greylock (Feb 19, 2005)

Northern Group 

#3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) 


Southern Group

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)


----------



## Greylock (Feb 19, 2005)

Ohmigawd. I smell some _major_ upsets coming.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 20, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979)


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985)


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) *


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 20, 2005)

Northern Group 
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)  

Eastern Group
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Group
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 

Western Group
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) 

So close...


----------



## Berandor (Feb 20, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)*: It's just that good.

Eastern Group

*#2 Aliens (1986)*: That was a mean one.


Southern Group

*#1 Brazil (1985)*: I hope this'll make it through


Western Group

*#1 Bladerunner (1982)*: I just like "dark movies" better. And 







			
				Roy Batty said:
			
		

> I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die.


----------



## Kiln Publications (Feb 20, 2005)

Northern Group

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979)


Southern Group
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982)


----------



## Felix (Feb 20, 2005)

Winners in *BOLD*

Northern Group 

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)* vs #3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981) 


Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) vs *#2 Aliens (1986)* 


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985) vs *#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) *


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs *#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) *


----------



## D+1 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)


Eastern Group

#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982)*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 20, 2005)

last round was too easy, only one real challange, mabey there will be upsets in this round 


Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979) Best Horror vs Excellent Sci Fi combat - very hard choice 

Southern Group

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) Protest vote. brazil should have tied star wars 


Western Group

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)  the DC of Bladerunner would have gone to the finals, the orginal with annoing vice over and happy ending - dies here.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 20, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

Eastern Group

#1 Alien (1979)

Southern Group

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 


Western Group

#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) *


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 21, 2005)

Gomez,

When does the voting close on this?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 21, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Gomez,
> 
> When does the voting close on this?




12 Noon Central Standard Time today!


----------



## nakia (Feb 21, 2005)

*Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 


Eastern Group

#2 Aliens (1986) 


Southern Group

#1 Brazil (1985)


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982)  * 

The LotR vs. Raiders was the hardest one for me.  

And, while I love me some Empire, Bladerunner is the better film.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 21, 2005)

Northern Group:
#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)

Eastern Group:
#2 Aliens (1986) 

Southern Group:
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968) 

Western Group:
#3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980) - Aw, crap. This one was the hardest.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 21, 2005)

Voting is closed and here are the results.

*Elite Eight

Northern Group 

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) defeats #3 Indiana Jones & the Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)  20-5


Eastern Group

 #2 Aliens (1986) defeats #1 Alien (1979)  14-11


Southern Group

 #7 Planet of the Apes (1968) defeats #1 Brazil (1985)  16-9


Western Group

#1 Bladerunner (1982) defeats #3 Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back (1980)  14-11*


----------



## Gomez (Feb 21, 2005)

We are down to the Final Four! 



*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs #2 Aliens (1986)



#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs  #7 Planet of the Apes (1968)*



Voting closes on Feb. 23rd at 12 noon Central Standard Time.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 21, 2005)

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 



#1 Bladerunner (1982) *


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 21, 2005)

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

#1 Bladerunner (1982)


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 21, 2005)

Talk about mismatches.


#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship
#1 Bladerunner


----------



## Jaws (Feb 21, 2005)

*#2 Aliens (1986)

#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs*


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 21, 2005)

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 

#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)

Gets pretty simple now. Huhh?


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 21, 2005)

#2 Aliens (1986)

#1 Bladerunner (1982)


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 21, 2005)

Lord of the Rings and Bladerunner, no contest.  And then Lord of the Rings wins in the finals.

Daniel


----------



## ddvmor (Feb 21, 2005)

Aliens and Bladerunner!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 21, 2005)

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 


#1 Bladerunner (1982)


----------



## Wombat (Feb 21, 2005)

My feeling?

Let's just shut it down now.

It's _Fellowship of the Ring_ way ahead of the pack with no serious chance of losing.  

_Fellowship of the Ring_ is a far better film than _Aliens_, but more importantly in the _Bladerunner _versus _Planet of the Apes_ matchup, whichever one wins will lose to FotR.

So I will say...

_Fellowship_

_Bladerunner_


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 21, 2005)

#1 The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring.

#1 Bladerunner.


----------



## Felix (Feb 21, 2005)

Winners in *BOLD*

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs *#2 Aliens (1986)*


#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs *#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 21, 2005)

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 



#1 Bladerunner (1982)


----------



## replicant2 (Feb 22, 2005)

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 


#1 Blade Runner (1982) *

Who was the cooler supporting actor: Rutger Hauer (Roy Batty) or Sean Bean (Boromir)? Both should have taken home Oscars they were so good.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 22, 2005)

*#2 Aliens (1986)


#1 Bladerunner (1982)*


----------



## Gomez (Feb 22, 2005)

*#2 Aliens (1986)


#1 Bladerunner (1982)*


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 22, 2005)

Fellowship of the Rings
Planet of the Apes


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 22, 2005)

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs #2 Aliens (1986)

#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs #7 Planet of the Apes (1968)


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Feb 22, 2005)

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring

Bladerunner


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 22, 2005)

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)

#1 Bladerunner (1982)


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 22, 2005)

Well not so fantastic final four - yes I'm sulking as Brazil didn't make it through

Choices in bold 

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)* vs #2 Aliens (1986) - really tough choice, but I did vote for the one ring in the end. Game over man!

*#1 Bladerunner (1982)* - no contest really

I do see a bit of a vote for Aliens though, so Gandalf vs Ripley is tighter than we thought.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 22, 2005)

Lord of the Rings

Blade Runner

It's gotten a little boring now, what with all my true favorites gone  I'm still astonished that Planet of the Apes defeated Brazil that easily. All those quirky movies... gone


----------



## nakia (Feb 22, 2005)

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 



#1 Bladerunner (1982) )*

I'm a little surprised Bladerunner pulled it out over Empire.

And don't count Bladerunner out in the finals.  It does have the Harrison Ford factor.  A big man in the post can count for a lot.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 22, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> *#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)* vs #2 Aliens (1986) - really tough choice, but I did vote for the one ring in the end. Game over man!




It would have been an even tougher choice (at least for me) if it was *Alien (1979)* against *Lotr:FotR*.  Against *Aliens (1986)*, it was a pretty easy call.


----------



## Kiln Publications (Feb 22, 2005)

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)

#1 Bladerunner (1982)


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 22, 2005)

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs #2 Aliens (1986)*

As much as I like the _Lord of the Rings_ movies, they do have their flaws.  I think their strength is the source material on which they're based and their spectacular visual effects.  _Aliens_ on the other hand, is a real stand-alone classic.  I have to give it the edge in this match-up.  

*#1 Bladerunner (1982) vs  #7 Planet of the Apes (1968)*

Gah!  How in the *HELL* did either of these two get into the final four?  What a travesty!  Both of them are teh suxxorz relative to all kinds of better "geek genre" films that are noticably missing at this level of voting.  I give the edge to _Planet of the Apes_ just because although it's dated, at least it was clever once.


----------



## D+1 (Feb 22, 2005)

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)



#1 Bladerunner (1982)*

Lotr:fotr is, of course, effectively a vote for all three of the series.  I think everyone else is voting that way too.  Taken as STRICTLY a movie standing on it's own it has a few problems in that it really doesn't stand alone - it requires the others to complete it and the ending is hollow and pointless otherwise.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 22, 2005)

D+1 said:
			
		

> Lotr:fotr is, of course, effectively a vote for all three of the series.  I think everyone else is voting that way too.  Taken as STRICTLY a movie standing on it's own it has a few problems in that it really doesn't stand alone - it requires the others to complete it and the ending is hollow and pointless otherwise.





Yes I agree and suspect your right that most have been voting for the series rather than the movie on its own. Thats the reason I voted Indy in the last round instead, but at this stage its all pretty moot I doubt Planet of the Apes is going to win 

(_of course there was Nosferatu_....)


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
> 
> 
> #1 Bladerunner (1982)
> ...



*Is there any doubt about how this will end?*


----------



## Berandor (Feb 22, 2005)

D+1 said:
			
		

> Lotr:fotr is, of course, effectively a vote for all three of the series.  I think everyone else is voting that way too.




I vote only for FotR, fyi. I think it's a near perfect movie, and even though the end is not conclusive, a lot of movies today use a open-ended structure.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 22, 2005)

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring 

Planet of the Apes

Demiurge out.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 22, 2005)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> Is there any doubt about how this will end?



Well, not really.  But Aliens is doing relatively strongly.  Of course, both of the second slot movies are relatively much poorer.  I honestly don't care which of those advances, since it has no chance of winning anyway.  I'm still profoundly disappointed that either of them were even able to make it this far to begin with.  A little massaging of the brackets early on sounds like it's essential for the next time we do this!


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 22, 2005)

> A little massaging of the brackets early on sounds like it's essential for the next time we do this!




First, let me say taht Gomez has done an awesome job with this, and it's been loads o'fun!!   

But I agree: some of the match-up's were heart-breaking, while others were no-contests. I'd prefer to see more even match-ups. (Though, granted, since people's tastes are so widely varied, it wouls still be somewhat subjective.)


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 22, 2005)

I dunno.  Planet of the Apes doesn't really do that much for me, but Bladerunner remains my favorite cyberpunk movie, and cyberpunk is probably the most important thing to happen to science fiction in the last quarter-century.  I think it's wonderful, and though I expect it'll lose to FotR, I think it's worthy competition.

Note that this is all presuming we're talking about the Director's cut.  If we're talking about the original theatrical release, with Harrison Ford's drunken sarcastic monotone voiceover, then I agree that it's wretched.

Daniel


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 22, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I dunno.  Planet of the Apes doesn't really do that much for me, but Bladerunner remains my favorite cyberpunk movie, and cyberpunk is probably the most important thing to happen to science fiction in the last quarter-century.  I think it's wonderful, and though I expect it'll lose to FotR, I think it's worthy competition.



To science fiction _literature_, yes.  It's a wretched movie, though.  Besides, how many other attempts at cyberpunk movies have really been made other than this one anyway?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> To science fiction _literature_, yes.  It's a wretched movie, though.  Besides, how many other attempts at cyberpunk movies have really been made other than this one anyway?





To say it's a wretched movie is a bit of overkill, hmm? I actually like Bladerunner very much, as do lots of other people. As far as it being important to SF literature, Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep is very important, but the movie and book are so different in tone and themes that they really can't be compared to each other, excpet to say that the movie was based on elements of the book.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> To science fiction _literature_, yes.  It's a wretched movie, though.  Besides, how many other attempts at cyberpunk movies have really been made other than this one anyway?




Wouldn't the Matrix movies be considered Cyberpunk?


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> To say it's a wretched movie is a bit of overkill, hmm?



I would have thought so before I rented to watch with my wife (who'd never seen it) two years or so ago.  I kept going on about how it "was a classic" and all that.  Until we watched it.  I've never been so embarrassed for my geekiness in my life.  I think the only reason I liked Bladerunner formerly was because it had unique visuals and some unusual (if not unique) concepts, it had a haunting Vangelis soundtrack, and it had Harrison Ford.  However, I was literally amazed at how bad a movie it was, after at least 10 years of not having seen it.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the Matrix movies be considered Cyberpunk?



Maybe.  I'd be inclined to call them post-cyberpunk personally, but I'm a bit of a genre splitter.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 22, 2005)

First, Joshua, have you seen the version without the voiceover?  I've seen both (I saw the sans-voiceover first), and there's a world of difference between them.  Things it's got going for it:
-The world it creates is busy, dark, and inhuman, and consistently so.
-There's plenty of multilayered exploration of what it means to be human, and precious few answers.
-There's scenes whose impact really sneaks up on me, such as when Harrison is examining old photographs of his family.
-The violence in it is often beautiful and tragic, such as the scene of the android crashing through glass.

As for other cyberpunk movies, lemme think...
Hackers, sorta.
Matrix
Johnny Mnemonic
The Fifth Element (to a lesser degree-certainly it starts off in a world similar to Bladerunner's)

And the aesthetic has permeated a lot of movies since then.

It may not be for everyone, but I still think it's a defining movie of science fiction, and personally I like it way better than Aliens (which I didn't really care for).

As for literature, I'd say it's nothing special in Phillip K. Dick's repertoire.  The Man in the High Castle is probably his most important work.

Daniel


----------



## replicant2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> #1 Bladerunner (1982) vs  #7 Planet of the Apes (1968)
> 
> Gah!  How in the HELL did either of these two get into the final four?  What a travesty!  Both of them are teh suxxorz relative to all kinds of better "geek genre" films that are noticably missing at this level of voting.  I give the edge to Planet of the Apes just because although it's dated, at least it was clever once.*



*

I can't disagree with you enough on your Blade Runner opinion. In fact, I think it's going to give Fellowship a run in the final.

Why? It's one of the most thematically challenging films I've ever seen. It poses some fascinating questions: What constitutes a human being? Do we have souls, or is the individual merely a unique collection of memories and experiences? And if technology advances to the stage where we can program an android with memories, and he/she can react to it, is this android technically "human" with all the natural rights we give to mankind?

Questions like these make up only a very small part of Blade Runner. It's beautiful visually, and its dystopian city has influenced countless other films. And it's got a great performance by Rutger Hauer with all sorts of nifty literary allusions.

And its got a question that continues to be tossed around by sci-fi geeks more than 20 years after its release -- is Deckard a replicant?

It should be noted that all of my comments are based on the far superior Director's Cut, which eliminates the annoying voice-over.*


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 22, 2005)

replicant2 said:
			
		

> I can't disagree with you enough on your Blade Runner opinion.



Nothing to add, except that this really amused me coming with your username!

Daniel


----------



## replicant2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Nothing to add, except that this really amused me coming with your username!
> 
> Daniel




Yeah, no bias showing here.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 23, 2005)

replicant2 said:
			
		

> I can't disagree with you enough on your Blade Runner opinion. In fact, I think it's going to give Fellowship a run in the final.



I'd be surprised if it gets more than a handful of votes; 5% is my prediction.


			
				replicant2 said:
			
		

> Why? It's one of the most thematically challenging films I've ever seen. It poses some fascinating questions: What constitutes a human being? Do we have souls, or is the individual merely a unique collection of memories and experiences? And if technology advances to the stage where we can program an android with memories, and he/she can react to it, is this android technically "human" with all the natural rights we give to mankind?



One of the most thematically challenging films you've ever seen because of _that_?  Good gravy, how many films have you seen, four?    That basic theme has been explored countless times, long before anyone ever thought of using androids as the proxy.  And for that matter, by the time the film was made, that theme was a tired cliche in literary science fiction.


			
				replicant2 said:
			
		

> Questions like these make up only a very small part of Blade Runner. It's beautiful visually, and its dystopian city has influenced countless other films. And it's got a great performance by Rutger Hauer with all sorts of nifty literary allusions.



Not _too many_ arguments there.  It's also, however, got an absurd performance (although, to be fair, it was an absurd part to begin with, so the actor can only be held so accountable) by Larry of "this is my brother Daryl; this is my other brother Daryl" fame.  And even Rutger's performance was hampered by melodrama and poor dialogue.


			
				replicant2 said:
			
		

> And its got a question that continues to be tossed around by sci-fi geeks more than 20 years after its release -- is Deckard a replicant?



That's mostly a fabrication of the fans, though, as very little in the movie itself suggests it.  Besides, I don't see how that contributes to it being a classic.


			
				replicant2 said:
			
		

> It should be noted that all of my comments are based on the far superior Director's Cut, which eliminates the annoying voice-over.



All of my comments are independent of the two versions.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 23, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> First, Joshua, have you seen the version without the voiceover?  I've seen both (I saw the sans-voiceover first), and there's a world of difference between them.  Things it's got going for it:



Yes, I believe that's the one I saw.


			
				Pielorinho said:
			
		

> -The world it creates is busy, dark, and inhuman, and consistently so.
> -There's plenty of multilayered exploration of what it means to be human, and precious few answers.
> -There's scenes whose impact really sneaks up on me, such as when Harrison is examining old photographs of his family.
> -The violence in it is often beautiful and tragic, such as the scene of the android crashing through glass.



I don't disagree with any of that, although any such momentary flashes of brilliance are sullied by the absurdity of most of dialogue and characters.


			
				Pielorinho said:
			
		

> As for other cyberpunk movies, lemme think...
> Hackers, sorta.
> Matrix
> Johnny Mnemonic
> ...



Like I said, I may be more of a genre splitter than most, but I think just having a cyperpunk aesthetic is a long way from actually being cyberpunk.  Haven't seen Johnny Mnemnonic, though, from the description, it sounds pretty firmly in the cyberpunk camp.


			
				Pielorinho said:
			
		

> It may not be for everyone, but I still think it's a defining movie of science fiction, and personally I like it way better than Aliens (which I didn't really care for).



Which, you'll also have to admit, is a defining movie of science fiction, though.  I won't argue that, all I'm saying is that after watching it again recently for the first time in a long time, I was embarrassed at how poorly done, egoistically auteur, flat, poorly paced, filled with poorly written and delivered dialogue, and strange simply for its own sake the movie was.


			
				Pielorinho said:
			
		

> As for literature, I'd say it's nothing special in Phillip K. Dick's repertoire.  The Man in the High Castle is probably his most important work.



It's pretty representative.  IMO, PKD's work gets pretty repetitive after a while.


----------



## replicant2 (Feb 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> One of the most thematically challenging films you've ever seen because of _that_?  Good gravy, how many films have you seen, four?    That basic theme has been explored countless times, long before anyone ever thought of using androids as the proxy.  And for that matter, by the time the film was made, that theme was a tired cliche in literary science fiction.




I guess I would beg to differ. I'm admittedly not well-read in the SF genre so I'll concede that books have largely addressed the notion of the machine-as-human and all its implications. However I have seen more than four films   and I'm searching my data banks for other SF films exploring those themes pre-1982. None come immediately to mind.

Morever, I would submit these are timeless themes that get returned to again and again for a reason: We don't know the answers. There really isn't an explanation to these questions, or certainly no simple answers. But as humans, we keep looking.

An author (or director) can keep the ideas fresh and unique by addressing them in a unique way. And I believe *Blade Runner * took a completely fresh, contemporary angle on those age-old themes.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> That's mostly a fabrication of the fans, though, as very little in the movie itself suggests it.  Besides, I don't see how that contributes to it being a classic.




The Deckard-as-replicant angle is hardly a fabrication of the fans. In fact, the idea was carefully planted by Ridley Scott in the Director's Cut. Remember Deckard's dream of the unicorn? Take a look at what Gaff (Edward James Olmos) leaves outside of Deckard's apartment at the end of the film -- its a tinfoil origami unicorn. Deckard picks it up with a knowing look, and hears Gaff's previous words: "It's too bad she won't live. But then again, who does?" 

Gaff's words, and the revelation that Deckard's dreams might not be so personal, are both strong indications that Deckard is not really human after all.

The film is loaded with little things like the unicorn sequence that (IMO) make it worthy of repeated viewings, like a good book. I'm not saying that *Blade Runner * is perfect; I agree that some of the acting is flat. It's got flaws, it drags in spots. But to me it's on a higher plane than 99 percent of SF films made before or since.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 23, 2005)

replicant2 said:
			
		

> An author (or director) can keep the ideas fresh and unique by addressing them in a unique way. And I believe *Blade Runner * took a completely fresh, contemporary angle on those age-old themes.



True enough.  And, I daresay, _Blade Runner_'s place in cinematic history is largely unassailable by my own disappointment with it anyway.


			
				replicant2 said:
			
		

> Gaff's words, and the revelation that Deckard's dreams might not be so personal, are both strong indications that Deckard is not really human after all.



I guess we have a very different views on what "strong indications" are.  I've always used those same cues to point to the message that being human is more than simply biology, i.e., the replicant girlfriend (forget her name) is just as human as Deckard despite her synthetic heritage.


----------



## replicant2 (Feb 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I guess we have a very different views on what "strong indications" are.  I've always used those same cues to point to the message that being human is more than simply biology, i.e., the replicant girlfriend (forget her name) is just as human as Deckard despite her synthetic heritage.




That's a very valid point: While we know Rachael (played by the whacky Sean Young) is a machine, that she can feel love and react with empathy makes her something more. Or, conversely, are humans mere biology -- robots of the flesh whose "thoughts" are simply visceral reaction to past experiences?

Anyways (as you can tell by my handle) I love talking about *Blade Runner*. I respect that you don't like the film, and to me there's something endearing about a movie that some consider sh**t, while others find endlessly fascinating. Don't get me wrong, I love *Aliens* and *Star Wars* as much as the next guy, but I'm glad movies like *Blade Runner* get made, too.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 23, 2005)

Mostly it comes down to "you can't argue about taste."  After all, I'm a huge fan of China Mieville, too, so strange for the sake of strangeness isn't really a problem for me.

But I think you're wrong about the whole "Is Deckard a replicant" question being one that fans invented.  I watched the movie without ever having heard of that conversation (I'd barely heard of the movie when I saw it), and that came across as a central theme, from the questions he gets asked, to the way he looks at his family photographs, to the things the replicants say to him, to the final shot of the origami unicorn.  The question of Deckard's biological humanity, and of the reality of his identity, pervades the movie.

There's no question in my mind but that the director intended that.  I concede that the movie would be much less rich without that thread.

Daniel


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 23, 2005)

1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) 
#7 Planet of the Apes (1968)

"All that we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given us."
"To Hell with the scarecrows!"


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 23, 2005)

Even though it is surely cast in a losing effort, I will go with #2 Aliens.  While Fellowship of the Ring was an absolutely brilliant adaptation of the book, it needs the other films in the trilogy to complete it. Aliens is outstanding on its own.

#1 Bladerunner


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It's a wretched movie, though.



Well, _no_, but that's certainly an interesting opinion.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 23, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> Well, _no_, but that's certainly an interesting opinion.



arnwyn, you have an odd habit of following me around in threads, pointing out whenever I post an opinion that yes, it is just an opinion.  You do realize, do you not, that I already know that and don't need you to continually point it out?  Or are you under the mistaken assumption that I don't know the difference between my opinion on taste and an objective fact?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 23, 2005)

Voting is closed and here are the results.



*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) defeats #2 Aliens (1986) - 21-8



#1 Bladerunner (1982) defeats #7 Planet of the Apes (1968) - 23-6*


----------



## Gomez (Feb 23, 2005)

*THE FINAL MATCH UP!


#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs #1 Bladerunner (1982) *


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 23, 2005)

Meh.
I have no investment in either of these two films, really.  My vote goes to Bladerunner. (Though I would have liked to have seen something else in the top two, given the tremendous amount of awesome films that were listed!!)

While I _love_ the LotR trilogy, and think the film is a reasonable adaptation, it really isn't a complete film, but rather part of a trilogy, where Bladerunner is a stand-alone film.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 23, 2005)

Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring. It is part of a trilogy, yes, but it stands alone very well, and is a classic.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 23, 2005)

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring.

Although that's probably pretty obvious from my statements upthread.


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 23, 2005)

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Gomez (Feb 23, 2005)

*#1 Bladerunner (1982) * 


Joshua, 
 I am amazed that you didn't like Bladerunner that much since several of the races in your Homebrew campaign look like replicants straight from the moive.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 23, 2005)

Blade Runner. But my heart hangs low in remembering those movies that went before. Great they will be even after this thread has been forgotten.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 23, 2005)

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) *


----------



## Wombat (Feb 23, 2005)

I give it to _Fellowship of the Ring_.

Okay, maybe it is only Part 1 of a trilogy, but I far prefer it as a film.

One of these days I will be able to splice together the fabled 1.5 version of _Bladerunner _-- put back in several of the voiceovers (which I thought provided some continunity and more of a _noir _feel, besides cutting into the endless rather dull cityscape shots), but of course I would leave the proper director's ending.  

But...

**raising glass**

To films that passed before their time.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 23, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Blade Runner. But my heart hangs low in remembering those movies that went before. Great they will be even after this thread has been forgotten.



Well, except for *Plan 9 from Outer Space* and *Manos, Hand of Fate*!


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 23, 2005)

Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 23, 2005)

#1 Bladerunner (1982) [/B]


----------



## Berandor (Feb 23, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Well, except for *Plan 9 from Outer Space* and *Manos, Hand of Fate*!



 Except these two, yes. 

Good catch.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 23, 2005)

All this Bladerunner talk has reminded me how great the soundtrack was. Hummm...I will have to go pick one up at the record store tonight.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 23, 2005)

Fellowship of the Rings


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 23, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> But I think you're wrong about the whole "Is Deckard a replicant" question being one that fans invented.  I watched the movie without ever having heard of that conversation (I'd barely heard of the movie when I saw it), and that came across as a central theme, from the questions he gets asked, to the way he looks at his family photographs, to the things the replicants say to him, to the final shot of the origami unicorn.  The question of Deckard's biological humanity, and of the reality of his identity, pervades the movie.
> 
> There's no question in my mind but that the director intended that.  I concede that the movie would be much less rich without that thread.




Actually, when the film was rereleased in very limited cities a few years ago (NY & LA only, i believe), Ridley Scott was interviewed and said, in no uncertain terms, that he intended Deckard to be a replicant and that was a central theme of the movie as far as he was concerned. Straight from the director's mouth.


----------



## replicant2 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Blade Runner*

My vote is for *Blade Runner*, though if you put all three Lord of the Rings films together as a single entity I'd vote for that.

Despite the various grumblings from those who either don't like either film, or are angry their favorite was knocked out, IMO you can make a case we distilled the field down to the top SF film of all time and the top fantasy film of all time. 

Fun thread, and nice idea Gomez!


----------



## Berandor (Feb 23, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Actually, when the film was rereleased in very limited cities a few years ago (NY & LA only, i believe), Ridley Scott was interviewed and said, in no uncertain terms, that he intended Deckard to be a replicant and that was a central theme of the movie as far as he was concerned. Straight from the director's mouth.



 And Harrison Ford countered that he thought that was bulls***, and that he played Decker as a human and would always think of him thus.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 23, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Actually, when the film was rereleased in very limited cities a few years ago (NY & LA only, i believe), Ridley Scott was interviewed and said, in no uncertain terms, that he intended Deckard to be a replicant and that was a central theme of the movie as far as he was concerned. Straight from the director's mouth.




If he had said that back in 1980, I'd believe him.  Waiting 20 years to say it seems silly.  (cf. "Greedo shoots first").


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 23, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Actually, when the film was rereleased in very limited cities a few years ago (NY & LA only, i believe), Ridley Scott was interviewed and said, in no uncertain terms, that he intended Deckard to be a replicant and that was a central theme of the movie as far as he was concerned. Straight from the director's mouth.




Interesting and unsurprising (to me, at least).  It'd be like hearing that Jeunet and Caro intended the nature of innocence to be a central theme in _City of Lost Children_, or that Jim Henson intended a Taoist marriage of opposites to be a central theme in _The Dark Crystal_.

Harrison Ford may have played Deckard as a human, but it wouldn't be the first time a director had made an end movie that surprised the main actor; you can do amazing things in the editing room.

Oh yes, I should vote!  It pains me to do so, but I think I have to go with *Fellowship of the Ring*:  I think that in fifty years, it'll still be remembered as one of the all-time great fantastic films.

Daniel


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 23, 2005)

*#1 The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring*, although I'm still dismayed that Star Wars and The Empire Strikes Back were knocked out.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 23, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Joshua,
> I am amazed that you didn't like Bladerunner that much since several of the races in your Homebrew campaign look like replicants straight from the moive.*



*
Odd.  I remember that one of the whole points was that the replicants were pretty much indistinguishable from regular humans.

My homebrew races are, if nothing else, physically distinctive from anybody you actually know.*


----------



## Gomez (Feb 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Odd.  I remember that one of the whole points was that the replicants were pretty much indistinguishable from regular humans.
> 
> My homebrew races are, if nothing else, physically distinctive from anybody you actually know.




 I was just thinking how Leon was like the Hulks, who were breed for physical labor. And Pris was like the Mannikin who where breed for good looks. That's all.


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 24, 2005)

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) vs #1 Bladerunner (1982)


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 24, 2005)

#1 Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 24, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I was just thinking how Leon was like the Hulks, who were breed for physical labor. And Pris was like the Mannikin who where breed for good looks. That's all.



Ah, I can see that.  But, I can assure you, the correspondences are purely coincidental; I didn't remember any details of the replicants other than that Daryll Hannah and Rutger Hauer each played one.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 24, 2005)

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)


----------



## Greylock (Feb 24, 2005)

#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)

Let's get this over, and hand out the prize. Is alsih20 working sumthin' up? I wonder.... Ready for the next round if there's gonna be one.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Ah, I can see that.  But, I can assure you, the correspondences are purely coincidental; I didn't remember any details of the replicants other than that Daryll Hannah and Rutger Hauer each played one.




Here you go! 







Replicant (F) Des: ZHORA

NEXUS-6 N6FAB61216

Incept Date: 12 JUNE, 2016

Func: Retrained (9 Feb., 2018) Polit. homicide

Phys: LEV. A
Mental: LEV. B






Replicant (M) Des: LEON

NEXUS-6 N6MAC41717

Incept Date: 10 APRIL, 2017

Func: Combat/Loader (Nuc. Fiss)

Phys: LEV. A
Mental: LEV. C







Replicant (F) Des: PRIS

NEXUS-6 N6FAB21416

Incept Date: 14 FEB., 2016

Func: Military/Leisure

Phys: LEV. A
Mental: LEV. B






Replicant (M) Des: BATTY (Roy)

NEXUS-6 N6MAA10816

Incept Date: 8 JAN., 2016

Func: Combat, Colonization Defense Prog

Phys: LEV. A
Mental: LEV. A


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 24, 2005)

Tough choice.

In the end I've gone with *Bladerunner*

As a complete trilogy the three Peter Jackson LotR films are pretty unbeatable, but Bladerunner works better as a stand alone movie.

Still smarting that Brazil went out.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> arnwyn, you have an odd habit of following me around in threads, pointing out whenever I post an opinion that yes, it is just an opinion.  You do realize, do you not, that I already know that and don't need you to continually point it out?  Or are you under the mistaken assumption that I don't know the difference between my opinion on taste and an objective fact?



Do I? Sorry, it really _is_ just a coincidence! (Though, really, you followed me into this thread... but I digress.  ) Actually, I'm usually interested in what you have to say because your interests are so diametrically opposite of mine that I find it intriguing and I usually just have to comment.

If it bothers you so much, though, I'll try to stop.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 24, 2005)

Vote:

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 24, 2005)

> Still smarting that Brazil went out.




Word! I was rooting for either that or "City of Lost Children" to take the whole thing.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 24, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Word! I was rooting for either that or "City of Lost Children" to take the whole thing.



 That would have been great!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 24, 2005)

Lord of the Rings fellowship

to add more depth to the Bladerunner debate, I have had archeitcure professors refrence the movies buildings as positive examples. 

When Pris died, the shot seemed a visual refrence to a butterfly, and was interlaced with the themes of lost innocence and the system/buecracy destroying beauty. 

I am a sucker for visual imagery and allusions and once they got rid of the annoying voice over and happy ending this movie is one of my all time top 5.  I saw the Directors cut in collage, without ever having seen the orginal, or heard the fanchatter.  The possiblity of Decker being a replicant showed through clearly, and more that he doubted his own humanity. 

All that said the first Lord of the Rings is the best fantasy movie I have ever seen, and deserves its win.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 24, 2005)

Well with the votes so far if I've counted correctly LotR: Fellowship of the Ring leads Bladerunner 14-6, but that may not be 100% right. 

What I suspected which is not a total cakewalk for Frodon and co, but still likely to take it.


----------



## nakia (Feb 24, 2005)

Bladerunner (1982)


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 24, 2005)

This is a tough call.  Last round I went with Aliens over LotR because I thought it did better by itself.  Based on that I _ should _ go with BladeRunner.  But I think about it in terms of how much I really want to watch a film again.  I'm up for Aliens almost anytime, same with LotR (when I have four hours free   ), but less so for BladeRunner.  

#1 LotR Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 24, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> Do I? Sorry, it really _is_ just a coincidence! (Though, really, you followed me into this thread... but I digress.  ) Actually, I'm usually interested in what you have to say because your interests are so diametrically opposite of mine that I find it intriguing and I usually just have to comment.



Well, I did use "follow" somewhat facetiously there, I have to admit.


			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> If it bothers you so much, though, I'll try to stop.



It doesn't, although for a while I thought you were trying to make a point to me.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 24, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Well with the votes so far if I've counted correctly LotR: Fellowship of the Ring leads Bladerunner 14-6, but that may not be 100% right.
> 
> What I suspected which is not a total cakewalk for Frodon and co, but still likely to take it.



 I got 13-7 by the time of your post, and 14-8 by now.  Whatever it actually is (that's Gomez' problem!  ), it's closer than I expected.


----------



## Felix (Feb 24, 2005)

*Bladerunner*. 

Only because I like underdogs, and once I saw that LOTR:FOTR was in the bracket, I knew it was going to the finals. Seriously, those movies are untouchable. If we remove LOTR, and do this thread over again, it should be called "The 4th Best Move Ever (After the LOTR Trilogy)".


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 25, 2005)

Felix said:
			
		

> Only because I like underdogs, and once I saw that LOTR:FOTR was in the bracket, I knew it was going to the finals. Seriously, those movies are untouchable. If we remove LOTR, and do this thread over again, it should be called "The 4th Best Move Ever (After the LOTR Trilogy)".



Yeah, except that somehow nothing from the Star Wars OT made it into the finals, which is really bizarre, I think.  It would have been interesting to see Fellowship of the Ring stand off against The Empire Strikes Back.

I mean, Bladerunner's doin' better than I expected, but we've got folks like you that admit to giving it mercy votes.  I don't think it really stands a serious chance.


----------



## Felix (Feb 25, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> we've got folks like you that admit to giving it mercy votes. I don't think it really stands a serious chance.



I felt the same way when I rooted against Team USA Basketball last Summer in the Olympics.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 25, 2005)

NOSFERATU!

Okay so thats a last pathetic attempt, and thus even though I may loose my citizenship over this: 

*Bladerunner*

I love LOTR but as stated earlier Fellowship is not a complete movie


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm not surprised none of the Star Wars films made it to the end - especially Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 25, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised none of the Star Wars films made it to the end - especially Empire Strikes Back



So, ummm, do you actually _know_ any geeks?


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 25, 2005)

So, ummm, do you always make sarcastic comments when you don't agree with someone else's opinion?   

I find it humorous that you comment on arnwyn's apparent odd habit of following you around and pointing out what you say is opinion when you appear to follow me and make a sarcastic comments after I post my opinion.   

I have no clue how old you were when you saw the first 3 star wars movies for the first time, but I wasn't even in my teens - since then I've seen many movies that I rate higher, and like better, so have all of my geek friends.  Also, there are people around now that have seen the original and the re-imagined versions and have less love for the movies because they've been changed (similar to people wigging out because B&W films are colorized).  So it doesn't surprise me at all that they didn't make it, especially ESB.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 25, 2005)

*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001)*

While _Bladerunner_ is a great movie, _Fellowship_ is IMHO better in many ways (but not in _all_ ways, mind you).


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 25, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> So, ummm, do you always make sarcastic comments when you don't agree with someone else's opinion?



On occasion, yes.


			
				Abraxas said:
			
		

> I find it humorous that you comment on arnwyn's apparent odd habit of following you around and pointing out what you say is opinion when you appear to follow me and make a sarcastic comments after I post my opinion.



I follow you around?  Have I done this before?


			
				Abraxas said:
			
		

> I have no clue how old you were when you saw the first 3 star wars movies for the first time, but I wasn't even in my teens - since then I've seen many movies that I rate higher, and like better, so have all of my geek friends.  Also, there are people around now that have seen the original and the re-imagined versions and have less love for the movies because they've been changed (similar to people wigging out because B&W films are colorized).  So it doesn't surprise me at all that they didn't make it, especially ESB.



I was 5.  So what?  I've moved around a lot and talked to geeks all over the country, and indeed the world, and also based on countless discussions here and at other places onlin, it's been my experience for the last few decades that the OT Star Wars movies are like scripture to geeks, with ESB as the most highly regarded.

Granted, clearly not _everyone_ likes them, but a lot of folks really do, to the point that I'm surprised not to see it in the finals.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 25, 2005)

Things aren't bad yet, but I just want to make sure we stay focused on the movies and not on each other.

Daniel


----------



## Gomez (Feb 25, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Things aren't bad yet, but I just want to make sure we stay focused on the movies and not on each other.
> 
> Daniel




Thanks!


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes, you have.

My experiences are different.

I know people who can quote verbatim much of the first 3 movies, have star wars memorabilia all over their houses, etc etc.  However, given some of the other films posted and the fact that preferences change with age I am not surprised to not see them make the cut.  What I thought was the best ever when I was 10 isn't seen the same way when I am 20, 30 or 40.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 25, 2005)

Well voting is closed! After 128 movies we have a winner.


*#1 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (2001) defeats #1 Bladerunner (1982) - 16-10*


 I want to thank everyone who participated in this and I had a lot of fun with it! Great going everyone!


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 25, 2005)

Gomez, that was a fantastic contest--thanks for thinking of it and doing a superb job keeping it running!

Daniel


----------



## nakia (Feb 25, 2005)

I, too, had a lot of fun.  Thanks, Gomez!


----------



## Berandor (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks! Who would've thought Blade Runner would get so close to winning?

Plan 9 would have toppled Fellowship like a house of cards, though


----------



## Abraxas (Feb 26, 2005)

I would - cause I voted for it.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 26, 2005)

Definitely the most fun on the board in a while.

Great idea & execution Gomez!

Now all you have to do is go back and tally up the total scores for each movie so that 2-128 can be listed in order.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 26, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Thanks! Who would've thought Blade Runner would get so close to winning?
> 
> Plan 9 would have toppled Fellowship like a house of cards, though



 Preach on, brother!!!


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 26, 2005)

Unsurprisingly victory to the 800lbs Gandalf 

Thanks to Gomez for all the effort in tallying up all those rounds.


----------

